# twilightverse vs harry potterverse?



## Senbonzakura (Mar 22, 2009)

i have heard from people how harry potter would win but i can't see that happening. who would honestly win and how?(i searched for this topic but i couldn't find it so its probaly new)


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2009)

What do you think, _honestly_?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 22, 2009)

i thought twilight but i'm not sure anymore.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 22, 2009)

Prince of Nothing beats them both


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 22, 2009)

who is that?


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i thought twilight but i'm not sure anymore.



Twilight would get anally raped in every orifice. Voldermort would solo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 22, 2009)

they both die from sucking too much


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 22, 2009)

Says the hinatafan


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2009)

Dementors to the face. Twilightverse loses


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 22, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Says the hinatafan



indeed, not too happy with her current depiction though


----------



## Hiruzen (Mar 22, 2009)

lol, Harry Potter rapes. No explanation needed.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2009)

This is in the wrong section btw.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 22, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> who is that?



Something too good for you to read


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 22, 2009)

i just want to discuss the fight with no restrictions or stuff so this should be the right section.

i still don't see how the could aim a spell at people who move out of the way in a fraction of a section. they also have their powers like mindreading and future sight. jane could solo voldamort or dumbledore with her ability to burn you in your mind by looking at you.


----------



## MdB (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm going to neg anyone who even thinks about defending Twillight.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 22, 2009)

Avada Kedavra. The end.


----------



## Twinsen (Mar 22, 2009)

Rape thread is rape thread

+1


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 22, 2009)

Voldemort already killed the main character from Twilight.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWsQdsW2pZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 22, 2009)

explain that spell? 
there are other powers like Zafrina's llusions that can be used on an army or alec's ability to take away your senses and makeing an army blind,def,etc. bejamin also manipulates the 4 elements, kate can tazer you if she touches you snd with her spee she can, sobahin can make things go her way, alice can see the future, chelsea can break bonds and make them turn on each other.


----------



## ipakmann (Mar 22, 2009)

What can they use that death spell on vampires?
If they can and if its effective this is an over 9000 raping
but regardless Hpverse winz


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 22, 2009)

the death spells won't work on dead people. the mind torture would work but bella's sheild can protect them. there powers make them stomp on voldamort. like i said jane can torture his mind while alec turns all the wizards blind and def. chelsea can also make them fight each other.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 22, 2009)

I used to like Harry Potter, now I don't hate it but i'm kinda indifferent about it After Sirius died and the Movies turned to crap compared to my expectations :/

HP just haven't been able to hold my interest, when I read book nr 6 I was bored through most of it... to the extend of not having cared to read book number 7.


Twilight however I've only heard bad stuff about to a lvl of never giving it a look.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 22, 2009)

i thought it sucked too but i read a book and now i'm finishing the last one. there is only four so you could finish it. people who say it sucks never even read them.anyway there powers stomp the wizard. no one has a comback for that.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 22, 2009)

Sectumsempra! *vamps get chopped into little pieces*



> people who say it sucks never even read them.



I've read them and can readily tell you that they don't receive nearly as much hate as they deserve.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 22, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> explain that spell?
> there are other powers like Zafrina's llusions that can be used on an army or alec's ability to take away your senses and makeing an army blind,def,etc. bejamin also manipulates the 4 elements, kate can tazer you if she touches you snd with her spee she can, sobahin can make things go her way, alice can see the future, chelsea can break bonds and make them turn on each other.



No one cares


----------



## MdB (Mar 22, 2009)

Aldric said:


> No one cares



stop trolling, otherwise ricey will neg you. :homeless:


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 22, 2009)

Hagrid piledrives all of them off a cliff.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 22, 2009)

At first, I though every universe could defeat Twilight. But after a series of Twilight vs. debates, Wyldcard4, in a rare(for him) debater fashion, actually flopped the tide of the threads on themselves. Twampires have shown the ability to throw cars like rocks, have unlimited stamina, have fatal venom, the ability to regenerate from mush, and sparkle while they fight. They're like Spartans in the physical department, except slower reaction times. Now, nobody cite me on any of these feats, Wyldcard4 is the one that listed them (with sources) on SB, but after 19 consecutive threads being turned into a warzone, twilight isn't some pussy franchise when you get down to it. Now let me explain how SW citizens aren't heretics.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2009)

You will soon come to learn that hatred of Twilight comes is one of the most popular things to do in the OBD next to making Naruto rape threads .

Doesn't stop Twilight from getting it's ass kicked in this scenario though.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2009)

MdB said:


> I'm going to neg anyone who even thinks about defending Twillight.



I'm going to rep anyone who bashes Twilight.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 22, 2009)

i could care less what you think of them but you stopped argueing cus you see how strong they are along with their powers.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 22, 2009)

I stopped reading HP after book 6 and have NEVER come close to anything Twilight-related, however I'm pretty sure HP takes it.

The unforgivables, time travelling, psychic attacks/defense, apparition, giants, dragons, basilisks, werewolves, inferi, dementors, etc., allows the HPverse to stomp.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, if a Twampire ever got close to a Wizard (highly possible, wizards are fucking dumbasses) they'd win the fight. Wizards can't cast spells if they have had their arms ripped off.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i could care less what you think of them but you stopped argueing cus you see how strong they are along with their powers.



Twilight has shit powers that won't do crap to high tiers in HP or  almost any fiction verse really.



Arakasi said:


> I stopped reading HP after book 6 and have NEVER come close to anything Twilight-related, however I'm pretty sure HP takes it.



Heh me too though i still plan on reading book 7 someday i probably won't


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 22, 2009)

^
Ha ha.



Arakasi said:


> I stopped reading HP after book 6 and have NEVER come close to anything Twilight-related, however I'm pretty sure HP takes it.
> 
> The *unforgivables*, time travelling, psychic attacks/defense, apparition, giants, dragons, *basilisks,* werewolves, inferi, *dementors*, etc., allows the HPverse to stomp.



*Those* are the only three things listed that pose a threat to Twampires. Sorry to say, but spells are tracked visibly and can miss quite often. Hell, 25+ death eaters couldn't stun Harry in the 4th book, what is to say they'd hit a target moving like a blur? Nothing is to stop a Twampire from just ripping a wizard in half.


EDIT: Done with thread.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 22, 2009)

What exactly stops a Wizard from turning all of the Vampires into Inferi?

They're basically the same thing, except Inferi are loyal to the Wizards.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 22, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Heh me too though i still plan on reading book 7 someday i probably won't



I don't think I'll ever bother. I really enjoyed books 1-4, after that it seemed like Harry, in both abilities and characterization, stagnated. Also I heard Book 7 had alot of Deus Ex involved.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2009)

Arakasi said:


> I don't think I'll ever bother. I really enjoyed books 1-4, after that it seemed like Harry, in both abilities and characterization, stagnated. Also I heard Book 7 had alot of Deus Ex involved.



Yeah i heard the same stuff and that put me off from the book.

OP you must realize that even though HP stomps this fight you will never be able to convince the OBD that Twilight will win any fight ever. You can put the entire verse up against a 12 kid with ADD and the majority will say that Twilight gets stomped. The insane amount of faggotry and fail that is prevalent in those books makes it instant fail against anything.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 22, 2009)

thats dumb if you guys can't admit a loss cus you hate it. people like that don't deserve to argue if the can't say a verse wins just because they hate them.


have you read the powers i poste. just alec's ability to take away all your senses is enought to take them down. the wizards have to say the spell in order to cast it witch they wojld have their heads ripped of before they could open their mouths.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> thats dumb if you guys can't admit a loss cus you hate it. people like that don't deserve to argue if the can't say a verse wins just because they hate them.
> 
> 
> have you read the powers i poste. just alec's ability to take away all your senses is enought to take them down. the wizards have to say the spell in order to cast it witch they wojld have their heads ripped of before they could open their mouths.



Unfortunately that is life in the OBD you just have to live with it. We wank what we like and we flame what we hate, in our modern society complete objectivity and open-mindedness is completely nonexistent .

As posted before dementor's and their kiss of death crap can take this. 




Azure Flame Kite said:


> What exactly stops a Wizard from turning all of the Vampires into Inferi?
> 
> They're basically the same thing, except Inferi are loyal to the Wizards.



This is also a good reason.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 22, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> What exactly stops a Wizard from turning all of the Vampires into Inferi?
> 
> They're basically the same thing, except Inferi are loyal to the Wizards.



Why don't you compare their similarities other than "They're both dead" because I don't see anything alike in the two. While you're at it, explain the process to make an Inferi, because I'm sure there is much to it.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 22, 2009)

they are too fast for them to aim and like i said by the time they take out their wands its over. thats wat stopping them.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 22, 2009)

Twilight sucks, but their characters are powerful. Get over it.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2009)

The army of Wizards and other magical creatures are too much for the Twilight verse to handle, i'm pretty sure they have vampires in Harry Potterverse too. Wizards are heavily populated all around the world while the twlight vamps i think only have a few covens, kinda like Underworld.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 22, 2009)

Sectum. Sempra.

And yes, HPverse does have vampires. ^_^


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 22, 2009)

they also have huge werewolfs almost as big as their 3 headed dog fluffy. their vampires don't have powers that can affect an army. like i said chelsea can even make dumbledorf attack them. zafrina can caste an illusion that they are in a volcano while the werewolfs eat them. voldomort can be killed by jane. can you see how theyd loose?


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 22, 2009)

Arakasi said:


> I don't think I'll ever bother. I really enjoyed books 1-4, after that it seemed like Harry, in both abilities and characterization, stagnated. Also I heard Book 7 had alot of Deus Ex involved.


Other than the haxxed elder wand, i dont recall any deus ex.....Just Harry running around "OMFG!!!!WHY DOES HE WANNA KILL ME!!! LEAVE MEH ALONE HERMIONE!!! J00 GONNA DIE CUZ VOLDEMORT KILLZ EVERy1 I LOVE!!! OMG

*gets elder wand*

Harry:IMMA RAEP YOU NOW U ASSHOLE!!!
Voldy: Lol, wtf
*voldy dedd*

My Immortal is a better fanfic than Twilight.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 22, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Why don't you compare their similarities other than "They're both dead" because I don't see anything alike in the two. While you're at it, explain the process to make an Inferi, because I'm sure there is much to it.



They're both dead, neither feel pain, fire is the only effective weapon against them both, they are both souless creatures, I could probably go on for longer but I don't know that much about the Inferi.

The only thing that seems to be needed is to wave your wand at a dead creature.

Also, Twilight Vamps are not as fast as you make it seem, and the HP characters are stated to have superhuman reflexes.

On another note, any competent person with Occlumency can defend against all of the Vampire abilities that would make a difference.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 22, 2009)

> they also have huge werewolfs almost as big as their 3 headed dog fluffy.



The Dementors give them a big ol' smooch.



> like i said chelsea can even make dumbledorf attack them



Dumbledorf is a loser. He couldn't hurt a fly if he tried. Dumbledore, on the other hand, is a powerful wizard who, being skilled in Occlumency would resist any attempt at controlling him.



> zafrina can caste an illusion that they are in a volcano while the werewolfs eat them



The werewolves are already out of the picture. Zafrina's illusions, if they would work at all, are minor nuisances. 



> voldomort can be killed by jane.



Voldy: Crucio!

Who's willing to bet that Voldemort is more capable of withstanding pain than a Twilight vamp?



> can you see how theyd loose?



They may or may not loose, but they certainly wouldn't lose.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 22, 2009)

They also have that potion that makes them really lucky, and it works in fights too


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 22, 2009)

sobahin can make things go her way. jane's power was said to not be able to be blocked but only by bella. voldomort is at her mercy. chelsea's power has been stated to also be undefiable unless your attacking your mate. it deos say in the book that they can move out of the way in a fraction of a second. werewolfs would eat the domentors like a snack, zafrina's illusions are as real as tsukuyomi. so is janes mind burning.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 22, 2009)

> sobahin can make things go her way.





> Siobhan does not think she has a gift, but Carlisle believes that she can influence events by wishing or concentrating very hard



She dies while wishing and/or concentrating very hard by a guy using Felix Felicis.



> jane's power was said to not be able to be blocked but only by bella



A: No limits.
B: Who needs to block it? Voldy tanks it because he's better at withstanding pain. ^_^



> voldomort is at her mercy.


Only in that he isn't.



> chelsea's power has been stated to also be undefiable unless your attacking your mate.



A: No limits.
B: She can see ties between people. Ring a ding ding. Voldy kills the shit out of her.



> werewolfs would eat the domentors like a snack



Before or after they get their souls removed?



> zafrina's illusions are as real as tsukuyomi.


Which is fake.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

the wizards don't know about soibhan so they won't aim for her and if renata is with her it is almost impossible to touch them. voldomort couldn't wistand love when he touched harry and you think he can survive being mentaly burned. zafrina's illusions aren't real but feel real and can't be telled apart from reality.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> the wizards don't know about soibhan so they won't aim for her



She is there, so they will attack her.



> and if renata is with her it is almost impossible to touch them.



She repels physical attacks. Wizards don't use physical attacks. 



> voldomort couldn't wistand love when he touched harry and you think he can survive being mentaly burned.



Indeed, Voldomort can't. But Voldemort can. 

It wasn't so much the touching as it was the trying to kill him. The shield that Harry's mother put on him stopped him, not love. Twilight vamps have no such shield. 


As for whether he can survive being mentally burned, I'd wager he could withstand it longer than whatshernuts could withstand the Cruciatus.



> zafrina's illusions aren't real but feel real and can't be telled apart from reality



Occlumency. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

1.soibhan deosn't have to be there plus with alice's visions he can tell the vamps when to protect her. alec can just take away all your senses so they can't do a thing.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> 1.soibhan deosn't have to be there



If she isn't there then she isn't involved in the fight in any way.




> plus with alice's visions he can tell the vamps when to protect her.



Good thing she's not in the fight then.



> alec can just take away all your senses so they can't do a thing.



It is not point a shoot. It's a mist that he has to send after people. They dodge it like nobody's business and continue killing the shit out of everyone in sight.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> soibhan deosn't have to be there plus with alice's visions he can tell the vamps when to protect her.



Since the entire verse is involved, Alice's visions will be inaccurate as fuck since there's going to be dozens upon dozens of werewolves.

Soibhan is of the impression that she does not have an ability, so your suggestion that she is going to be actively using it is bullshit.



> alec can just take away all your senses so they can't do a thing.



Wizards can teleport away from the mist.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

soibhan still tries her ability. where deos it state in the book that alec's ability is in mist form?the vamps can still move in less then a second to kill them.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> Alec has an extremely powerful gift which is equally powerful as his twin Jane’s. He has the ability to cut off a person's senses. He can make them blind, deaf, and numb to any feeling if he wishes to. When he uses his gift, it appears in the form of a clear hazy mist.






> soibhan still tries her ability



As far as she's aware she has no ability to try.





> soibhan still tries her ability



They Apparate. ^_^


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

where do you get all the quotes beside mine?
if soibhan is asked by carlisle she tries. there is the fact that kate can speed blitz them all a nd tazer them long enough for the vamps to kill them.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> where do you get all the quotes beside mine?






> if soibhan is asked by carlisle she tries


Right, their just going to stop in the middle of a fight and discuss whether or not she has an ability. They both get killed while trying.



> there is the fact that kate can speed blitz them all a nd tazer them long enough for the vamps to kill them.



Can't get 'em all. They Apparate and Fiendfyre her sparkly ass.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 23, 2009)

Harry potter verse use time turners to win.

Animangus, if you dont know they are animals there then wizards have a advantage.

Animated armors, and constructs that where used on the defense of the 7 book.

Giants who are at least the size of a old big tree.

Aramantulas and they venom.

Dragon of most classes.

Alastor moody eye could pierce illusions.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

The Basilisk has a staring contest with the vamps.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2009)

This ^


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

yea, petrify a corpse. even esme can rip its head of. soibnan used it on the volturi and it helped so she would try it again just to help.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 23, 2009)

The Twilight characters can't figure out what they're doing because of the awful writing style, so the Harry Potter characters stomp.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh well put Twilight agains tsukihime if you want to see vampires rape vampires.

I still think top tiers of Harry Potter have better feats and a wider array of spells and magical beast to win, hell time turners its enough power to deal with them.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> yea, petrify a corpse.



Staring a Baslisk in the eyes makes you dead. Well, deader in the case of vamps. Meeting his gaze indirectly, as through a mirror is what petrifies.



> even esme can rip its head of.



Before or after she gets killed by looking it in the eyes.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 23, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> yea, petrify a corpse. even esme can rip its head of. soibnan used it on the volturi and it helped so she would try it again just to help.



The basilik gaze affected a ghost.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

the stuff in wiki is a lie cus i recently read the books and it didn't say anything about alecs powers being a mist so alec takes away their senses and its over.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

Prove it. 10char


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

how? there are no scans. you can't proove something from a book


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 23, 2009)

sanin3 said:
			
		

> where do you get all the quotes beside mine?
> if soibhan is asked by carlisle she tries. there is the fact that kate can speed blitz them all a nd tazer them long enough for the vamps to kill them.




Horcruxes. That is all.

To be honest I think any competent Auror could possibly solo the Twatlightverse. Hell, the Nargles solo.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 23, 2009)

KuwabaraTheMan said:


> The Twilight characters can't figure out what they're doing because of the awful writing style, so the Harry Potter characters stomp.



This. 


Also wrong section.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> the stuff in wiki is a lie cus i recently read the books and it didn't say anything about alecs powers being a mist so alec takes away their senses and its over.



It's not.

Fourth Book, Alec's power is a mist, and Bella defends against it.

Also, since Bella defended against it, anyone with Occlumency can do so as well.



> soibhan still tries her ability.



1. She does not believe she has that ability, so what is she going to try?

2. It is countered and nullified by the lucky potion.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 23, 2009)

Ye gods, the Weasleys can solo. Peruvian Darkness Powder! Norberta attaaaack!


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 23, 2009)

The Dementors and Basilisk will tear Fail-light apart.  HP wins, before the Twilight vampires even have the chance to kill themselves for sucking so much.


----------



## SmashSk8er (Mar 23, 2009)

HumanWine said:


> My Immortal is a better fanfic than Twilight.



Vampire Potter solos.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm guessing I shouldn't watch the movie?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 23, 2009)

um heck naw!


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

well i haven't read the last 2 chapters so alecs power probaly is a mist. anyway if it was what makes you think the wizards will do something. do they make shields everytime they see mist? no and they dont know what it deos since the never saw it. also do you know how long it takes to awaken the  basilisk? by the time they awakin it they are all mostly dead. none of the spells will even hurt them plus the only reason bella blocked alec was because she was born with that ability and it got intensified.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 23, 2009)

Also, sanin3, you should see this: -link-



As I was saying, the HPverse is capable of time manipulation, transfiguration, teleportattion (themselves and others), and have intangible ghosts.  All of this on top of the Dementors, who the Twilighverse cannot harm, and the Basilisk, will rape Twilight.

And DO NOT WATCH THE MOVIE FOR YOUR OWN HEALTH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> how? there are no scans. you can't proove something from a book



In other words you are incapable of backing up your claims and they are thus invalidated.

I like that word. Thus. Thus thus thus.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 23, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Voldemort already killed the main character from Twilight.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWsQdsW2pZU[/YOUTUBE]



/thread.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Voldemort already killed the main character from Twilight.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWsQdsW2pZU[/YOUTUBE]



/end thread


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 23, 2009)

Pendragon kicks both of their asses


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 23, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> As I was saying, the HPverse is capable of time manipulation, transfiguration, teleportattion (themselves and others), and have intangible ghosts.  All of this on top of the Dementors, who the Twilighverse cannot harm, and the Basilisk, will rape Twilight.
> 
> And DO NOT WATCH THE MOVIE FOR YOUR OWN HEALTH!!!!!!!!



They all have that, but the Wizards themselves are so fucking incompetent that they'd rather stand around and wave sticks rather create specialized tools for combat or policing, making _joke toys_ a new, viable weapon. Their primary weakness is not knowing where the Death Eaters attack, so instead of using Time Turners to travel back an hour prior to the attack, they grieve over the loss of the Longbottoms and Potters when instead, dumbledore could have told his past self "send squads of aurors to these locations." They have magic so powerful it can track people over an entire school or create anything they want. Voldemort attached to a professor? Make your own map then have the Room of Requirements build them a fucking Shrike to take down the Death Eaters. They're fucking morons. 
1. They don't use combat time travel. 
2. Transfiguration in Combat is reduced to build a ton of swords, send them at an opponent, opponent turns them into doves which fly back and fall down as anvils which turn into a swarm of bees which turn into mist which turns into poison which turns into rope which turns into sand. They don't do anything like, "Turn opponent's arm into a Boa Constrictor, or anything like that.
3. Ghost are immaterial. No harm done. Scouts at best.
4. Combat teleportation is unheard of due to casting anti-apparition charms wherever they go.
5. Dementors get punched in the face. They're physical entities and thus are susceptible to physical weakness. 
6. Basilisk, the only threat here, can get taken out by two Vampires. One for sacrifice, the other runs behind it and crushes its neck in a bear hug.


In any engagement, the Wizards will probably be tripping over themselves to figure out what to do that their opponent, assuming they have half a muggle's brain, will be able to deduce a strategy to avoid wand-fire(which, as I mentioned Harry could already dodge a few dozen stunners from Voldemort and his Death Eaters) and get into grappling range.



IF we use Movie Version Harry Potter-verse, then the Wizards will have much more maneuverability than Twampires in combat.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUsKYG-lT_E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

Indeed, Harry Potterverse wizards suffer from crippling PIS. Good thing that's turned off for OBD fights.

Felix Felicis + time travel + Apparation. HPverse wins retroactively.

Dementors don't need to suck the souls out of any vamp in sight because HPverse has already won.

They don't need to use transfiguration in all sorts of groovy ways because they've already won.

Basilisk doesn't get bearhugged to death because all the vamps were dead before the fight started, due to them being killed retroactively.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 23, 2009)

Why is it turned off for OBD fights? How stupid to alter character's mindset to accomodate how _you_ think fights would go instead of what would happen if "Character A fought Character B". I understand equalized this and equalized that to see which feats are better outside of the physical department, but why having anybody react any different then they would in their storyline is stupid as hell. 

It's like having the Valden or whatever from Eragon not be strategic retards that has every named general in our history doing 10,000 rotations per minute in their grave over how stupid they are, act seasoned roman veterans while be led by a leader with a mind somehow taken over by the ghost of Julius Caesar, in order to take on the Uruk-hai. Or have Naruto ninja behave like real ninja in order to fight One Piece. Or have the Aliens from Independence Day just orbital bombard every planet they go against with asteroids instead of doing landing procedures and put their ships within point blank range of nuclear armament.

Plot Induce Stupidity, like it or not, are examples of how those characters behave.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't make the rules, I just exploit them to my own benefit and laugh when people piss and moan that their favorite characters are losing. Which reminds me.

*laughs at ScreenXSurfer*


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 23, 2009)

Laugh at me? LOL, I detest twilight the series, but I'm not a fucker that wont give them a chance in vs. debates because they sparkle when they fight. I also take a logical and realistic approach to how each vs. would go down. According to all analysis of the Harry Potter book series, the Wizards are incompetent fucks that have a snowball's chance in hell at scoring a 10% at a thinking outside the box quiz.


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 23, 2009)

Why is this still going on. Felix Felicis = plot protection

GG Cedric Edward


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


>



Indeed.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 23, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


>


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2009)

Screensurfer you do realize that the HPverse isn't just limited to incompetent Wizards but a host of magical creatures? They have vampires and werewolves that are fast as well and wizards know how to deal with them. Hell they have fucking dragons, that alone soloes all of Twilight-verse. Giants, big spiders, centaurs etc etc stomp.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 23, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Screensurfer you do realize that the HPverse isn't just limited to incompetent Wizards but a host of magical creatures?


WELLL now we are stepping from "utter retard" into "slightly normal" thinking among the specie of HP. 





> They have vampires and werewolves that are fast as well and wizards know how to deal with them.


Neither of those would stand a chance against a Twampire. Despite my hatred of the series, I give it credit where credit is due.


> Hell they have fucking dragons, that alone soloes all of Twilight-verse.


How? How can a giant dumb animal take on human intelligence combined with Spartan strength, that regenerate, have unlimited stamina as well as a fatal toxin? 


> Giants, big spiders, centaurs etc etc stomp.


Giants will have their legs broken in as a Twampire uses more force than a speeding truck to punch the bone. Spiders go down to cars (which Twampires can effortlessly hold off) and Centaurs use bows and arrows.



I'm done debating Twampire feats and abilities, because this is all second hand knowledge from Wyldcard4. But this harry potter wanking off is getting extremely out of hand.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2009)

Have you seen the 4th movie? Dragons don't fuck around. How do you expect a Twampire to fight that? They will all be burned to a crisp. That species of dragon in the movie wasn't even the biggest either.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 23, 2009)

Any dragon that eats a twampire will have indegestion as a twampire begins ripping through its internal digestive tracks after it regenerated.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 23, 2009)

I haven't read twilight can you post a quote from the books about their regen?


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 23, 2009)

I do believe I stated this is all second hand knowledge, but I'll try to find it from Wyldcard4. Wait for impending edit.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2009)

Supposedly the only way to kill these faggy vamps is to dismember them, then burn them.

Guess what a dragon can do? 

Tear them limb from limb then burn them till they look like roadkill.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> They all have that, but the Wizards themselves are so fucking incompetent that they'd rather stand around and wave sticks rather create specialized tools for combat or policing, making _joke toys_ a new, viable weapon. Their primary weakness is not knowing where the Death Eaters attack, so instead of using Time Turners to travel back an hour prior to the attack, they grieve over the loss of the Longbottoms and Potters when instead, dumbledore could have told his past self "send squads of aurors to these locations." They have magic so powerful it can track people over an entire school or create anything they want. Voldemort attached to a professor? Make your own map then have the Room of Requirements build them a fucking Shrike to take down the Death Eaters. They're fucking morons.
> 1. They don't use combat time travel.
> 2. Transfiguration in Combat is reduced to build a ton of swords, send them at an opponent, opponent turns them into doves which fly back and fall down as anvils which turn into a swarm of bees which turn into mist which turns into poison which turns into rope which turns into sand. They don't do anything like, "Turn opponent's arm into a Boa Constrictor, or anything like that.
> 3. Ghost are immaterial. No harm done. Scouts at best.
> ...



Where's the counter to my mass Inferi Transfer idea?

As for that movie fight scene, you realize that same thing happened in the book right?


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 23, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Where's the counter to my mass Inferi Transfer idea?


I already stated it isn't plausible. The Twampires don't share any common trait with Inferi. 


> As for that movie fight scene, you realize that same thing happened in the book right?





			
				Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix said:
			
		

> Harry did not have to think; there was no choice. THe prophecy was hot with the heat fro his clutching hand as he helt it out. Malfoy jumped forward to take it.
> 
> Then, high above them, two more doors burst open and five more people sprinted into the room: Sirius, Lupin, Moody, Tonks, and Kingsley.


They didn't fly in, that's for sure.


			
				801 cont said:
			
		

> Malfoy turned and raised his wand, but Tonks had already sent a Stunning SPell right at him. Harry did not wait to see whether t had made contact, but dived off the dais out of the way. The Death Eaters were copmletely distracted by the appearance of the membrs of the Order, who were now raining spells down upon them as they *jumped from step to step toward the sunken floor:*


No flight.


			
				805 said:
			
		

> Only one couple were still battling, apparently unaware of the new arrival. Hary saw Sirius duck Bellatrix's jet of red light: He was laughing at her. "Come on, you can do better than that!" he yelled, his voice echoing around the cavernous room.
> 
> The second jet of light hit him squarely on the chest.


He wasn't dueling Bellatrix in the movies, she got him with a sneak attack.

Then the entire duel with Dumbledore was off, the only part accurate was when Voldemort was surrounded by water. Voldemort didn't even throw a single killing curse in the movies, he threw at least three against Dumbledore that I counted. One was intercepted by a statue, another missed and the last hit Fawkes, who was just reborn. 


Suffice to say, the movie version is much different than the book, in regards to combat. The movie version was actually much more fun than the books.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> I already stated it isn't plausible. The Twampires don't share any common trait with Inferi.



Both walking corpses, both are only killable through fire, both souless creatures, both unable to feel pain, etc...

You already stated that it isn't plausible, then proceeded to skip over my post stating how plausible it was.



> They didn't fly in, that's for sure.
> 
> No flight.
> 
> ...



I love how you don't include the part in Dumbledore's fight where they are apparating and disapparating faster than Harry can track despite his superhuman reflexes.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

i found out alecs power is a mist but that can't be blown away. only a sheild like bellas can stop it and no wizard has ever made a sheild to protect their mind. you also cant burn them since benjamen can manipulate fire and send it back at them. alec solos.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2009)

Uhhh Occlumency....dawww.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 23, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Both walking corpses, both are only killable through fire, both souless creatures, both unable to feel pain, etc...



The only reason the Inferi are walking corpses, soul less and unable to feel pain is because they don't have higher brain activity. And they aren't only killed by fire, they're only afraid of it. We see them go down to _Petrificus Totalus, Impedimenta, Incarcerous,_ and _Sectumsempra._ Twampires aren't corpses, they aren't soul less and I believe they still feel pain, though I'm unsure. And since all things are harmed by fire, I don't find that to be a good link.


> You already stated that it isn't plausible, then proceeded to skip over my post stating how plausible it was.


Didn't see it. 


> I love how you don't include the part in Dumbledore's fight where they are apparating and disapparating faster than Harry can track despite his superhuman reflexes.



Oh, you mean where Voldemort did it _twice_? Yeah, the most powerful wizard ever being compared to every other wizard and witch is really fair. :S

And what superhuman reflexes? The best he's shown is flying a broom, not very super human.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 23, 2009)

Haii I like this topic!!! 

And my answer is... Nither 

If you are interested in the rant of your life time please read this (Beware Twilighters... This is anti-twilight territory..)
Jon's Apology


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

what occlumency?


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't think they usually do Occlumency or w/e during combat, seeing how usually they're just staring each other in the eye when they do it. But I wont debate it further.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> benjamen



Long dead by the time the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.



> alec



Long dead by the time the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> I don't think they usually do Occlumency or w/e during combat, seeing how usually they're just staring each other in the eye when they do it. But I wont debate it further.



As long as they can do it we accept that they can and probably will use it in a battle with CIS off in the OBD.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

this is a discution so there is no stuff about the battledome stuff here. this is if the two suddenly met. they have no knoledge alec can do till its to late. alec will use his power imediatly before they even pull out their wands. i'm pretty sure humans cant see the mist since the vamps could barely see it and their sight is way better. begamin will just dump them in a fissure before they take a step near them while soibhan is quickly asked by carlisle to wish they wouldn't loose then the match is decided


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> alec


Long dead by the time the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.



> begamin


Long dead by the time the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.



> soibhan



Long dead by the time the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.



> carlisle


Long dead by the time the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> The only reason the Inferi are walking corpses, soul less and unable to feel pain is because they don't have higher brain activity. And they aren't only killed by fire, they're only afraid of it. We see them go down to _Petrificus Totalus, Impedimenta, Incarcerous,_ and _Sectumsempra._ Twampires aren't corpses, they aren't soul less and I believe they still feel pain, though I'm unsure. And since all things are harmed by fire, I don't find that to be a good link.



The Twilight Vampires no longer have brain activity either, Edward stated that being a Vampire meant being souless, and I don't think any Vampire ever showed sensation of pain.

Also, the Inferi went down, but they didn't stop coming at them, Vampires can go down as well if you bind them, or slice them in half, it just won't kill them.



> Didn't see it.


Oh, alright.



> Oh, you mean where Voldemort did it _twice_? Yeah, the most powerful wizard ever being compared to every other wizard and witch is really fair. :S


Hey, Harry stated it was happening faster than he could react to, so it happened.

For all he knows they could have apparated 100 times.



> And what superhuman reflexes? The best he's shown is flying a broom, not very super human.


Author stated that the Wizards have superhuman reflexes which is what allows them to react to the spells and dodge them.



sanin3 said:


> this is a discution so there is no stuff about the battledome stuff here. this is if the two suddenly met. they have no knoledge alec can do till its to late. alec will use his power imediatly before they even pull out their wands. i'm pretty sure humans cant see the mist since the vamps could barely see it and their sight is way better. begamin will just dump them in a fissure before they take a step near them while soibhan is quickly asked by carlisle to wish they wouldn't loose then the match is decided



I'm not even going to dignify this post with a proper response.

-snip-


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 23, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Why is it turned off for OBD fights? How stupid to alter character's mindset to accomodate how _you_ think fights would go instead of what would happen if "Character A fought Character B". I understand equalized this and equalized that to see which feats are better outside of the physical department, but why having anybody react any different then they would in their storyline is stupid as hell.
> 
> It's like having the Valden or whatever from Eragon not be strategic retards that has every named general in our history doing 10,000 rotations per minute in their grave over how stupid they are, act seasoned roman veterans while be led by a leader with a mind somehow taken over by the ghost of Julius Caesar, in order to take on the Uruk-hai. Or have Naruto ninja behave like real ninja in order to fight One Piece. Or have the Aliens from Independence Day just orbital bombard every planet they go against with asteroids instead of doing landing procedures and put their ships within point blank range of nuclear armament.
> 
> Plot Induce Stupidity, like it or not, are examples of how those characters behave.





Learn the rules noob.



sanin3 said:


> what occlumency?



So basically, you're making an Argument from Ignorance.  If you are not aware of the HP verse's powers, then you have no right to debate.

Also, your idea that Alec will solo is stupid.  Unless he has show the ability to manipulate magical fires, the Fiend Fire will reduce him to ashes.  Besides this, you have not refuted any other points in everyone else's responses, just the ones you think will work.  Debate properly or concede.


Bitch and moan all you want, the HP verse still wins this.

On another note, it wasn't even Voldemort who killed Edward, it was... *WORMTAIL*!  Now that, is truly failing.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

> So basically, you're making an Argument from Ignorance. If you are not aware of the HP verse's powers, then you have no right to debate.



This is completely untrue.

Besides, I'm fairly certain aside from me, Sanin3, SXS, and probably one or two others, no one knows all that much about Twilight.

You can make an argument, and ask for knowledge about the parts you don't know.

I consider these kinds of arguments a great way to learn about the other fictional verses.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

look whos talking azure. anyway they have no time to prepair since it is suddenly so they wouldn't time travel imedetly. if they do then they leave the fight and are disqualified according to some peole.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 23, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Plot Induce Stupidity, like it or not, are examples of how those characters behave.



That's character induced stupidity, which is turned on IIRC along with bloodlust

PIS always struck me as something that's an inconsistent event which changes the character's already established actions in order to further plot


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

since rules dont apply the soibhan can be on the otherside of the world desidinb the match early.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 23, 2009)

See Azure, that's why you don't compliment the trolls - no matter what, they will always bitch, because they exist to annoy others. :ho

But I admit, you were right.  I actually know somewhat of a good amount about Twilight though, because I was intrested and researched it because of its popularity before I found out it was pure trash, thanks to Chee.

Another method here is for the wizards to use port keys to warp TL characters to the bottom of the sea.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> soibhan



Long dead by the time the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> thats nice azure, keep mouthing of your big mouth. it aint helping.



Obviously helping more than you snapping off yours.



> since rules dont apply the soibhan can be on the otherside of the world desidinb the match early.



That's cool, if Soibhan does that, she's effectively crippled.

She's not some large scale reality warper, she's a weak version of Longshot, that doesn't believe she has any powers.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> *this is a discution so there is no stuff about the battledome* stuff here. this is if the two suddenly met. they have no knoledge alec can do till its to late. alec will use his power imediatly before they even pull out their wands. i'm pretty sure humans cant see the mist since the vamps could barely see it and their sight is way better. begamin will just dump them in a fissure before they take a step near them while soibhan is quickly asked by carlisle to wish they wouldn't loose then the match is decided





sanin3 said:


> look whos talking azure. anyway they have no time to prepair since it is suddenly so they wouldn't time travel imedetly. *if they do then they leave the fight and are disqualified according to some peole.*



Wow so you wish to ignore the OBD bloodlust rule because this is a "discussion" thread even though we are in the Meta-*Battledome*, yet you want to use the Ring-Out rule because it supports your argument, hypocritical much .

Also spell check is your friend .


----------



## Wesker (Mar 23, 2009)

Since both books are set in the modern era wouldn't both sides have enough nukes to obliterate each other?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

True, but I guess everyone just ruled that out because they figured the OP would probably rule that out in the next post.

Not really sure though.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

Technology doesn't work around magic so the wizards survive the attempted nuking because the nukes don't go off, and the wizards turn them into like birds or something.  

Meanwhile the Twilight vamps still die because they have no such powers.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 23, 2009)

Wesker said:


> Since both books are set in the modern era wouldn't both sides have enough nukes to obliterate each other?



IIRC, the HPverse has some kind of mechanism that disables technology.

^^^Beat me to it.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 23, 2009)

Well could someone please elaborate on the number of vampires and the notable vampire powers in Twilight?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

(sorry but psp deosnt have spell check.)
soibhan can influence events to what she wants. they wont time travel immediatly since they don't know squat about them while alice knowa about them.
i want to ring out stuff because i don't want the rules here to influence characters normal actions.
i'm not a troll since im not saying stuff like 
azure 
for example- your stupid, up yours for bitching when i give a compliment. some compliment, i hate to see your insults.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> soibhan


Long dead by the time the fight stars. Time travel is a wonderful thing. 



> they wont time travel immediatly



That's what's so great about time travel. It doesn't matter whether they time travel at the start or five minutes into the fight or whenever. They'll still be going back in time so anything they do will have already happened. And since the vampires were already dead long before the fight started, they can't stop the wizards from going back in time and killing them. ^_^



> alice


 Long dead by the time the fight stars. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> soibhan can influence events to what she wants.



Unconciously.

It's like putting Haruhi in a fight, except stronger physically, and weaker in terms of ability.



> they wont time travel immediatly since they don't know squat about them while alice knowa about them.



Alice doesn't know shit about them either.



> i want to ring out stuff because i don't want the rules here to influence characters normal actions.



You know, I'm pretty sure no one has a problem admitting Twilight wins if you rig all the rules so that it's all stacked in their favor.

You will recieve negs for stupidity though.



> i'm not a troll since im not saying stuff like
> azure
> for example- your stupid, up yours for bitching when i give a compliment. some compliment, i hate to see your insults.



Please, I tell you that you are one of the only people here that actually knows about the two verses and you bit my head off because you don't like the way I say shit.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

soibhan can wish they are magicaly oblitertated by each other or that their time travel hurts them and it will happen so they end up messing up their future. if they go back in time they still get killed.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> soibhan


Long dead by the time the fight stars. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> soibhan can wish they are magicaly oblitertated by each other or that their time travel hurts them and it will happen so they end up messing up their future. if they go back in time they still get killed.



No, it won't.

Soibhan has no idea she has an ability, she has no idea of it's limits, she has close to zero feats with that ability, and that ability can be replicated by the HPverse with their Lucky Potion.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 23, 2009)

No, Azure did not troll at all.  In fact, she defended you from me, and you insulted her.  

Now, proof of anyone manipulating a magical fire.  And a good debate against time travel.  As well as refuting the port keys.  Now.

Also, you cannot try to bend the rules as you want just so the verse you want to win can win.  That is a true mark of trolling.

And it's like I said, you can bitch and moan all you want, Fail-light still loses.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

alice can see the wizards actions before they happen so since its bad if she is asked to try she will try. they have no time to make a lucky potion with little or no preperation. 
where have they ever time traveled or used occlumensy right away?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> alice can see the wizards actions before they happen so since its bad if she is asked to try she will try.



While she's having her vision of the future, Lupin shoves a wand down her throat because she can't envision Werewolves.



> they have no time to make a lucky potion with little or no preperation.



You really don't think they have any in stock?

Because they do, and they can pull them with a simple Accio spell.

They don't even need to make any, Room of Requirment will do it for them.



> where have they ever time traveled or used occlumensy right away?



Hermoine time travels immediately after her classes to the next ones, and Voldemort used Occlumency as soon as he felt Harry in his head.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> alice can see the wizards actions before they happen



Too bad she was dead long before the fight started. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 23, 2009)

You seriously want to bring up PIS?  When the Twilight characters are far more idiotic?  Okay then, Ed dies, and Bella kills herself since she can't live without him.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

when he felt harry in his head. by the time alecs power hits him its over. do you think lupen is a match for jacob. lupen is an insult to werewolves. hermiany also hasn't used timetravelived in a fight. she said its to dangerous since it can mess up the future.

(P.S. i can't bend the rules if i removed them. i wanted them to fight with no influences on them. do you think the wizards would survive with vamps in blood lust along with the ability to be 50ft near you in a fraction of a second?)


----------



## Wesker (Mar 23, 2009)

> hermiany also hasn't used timetravelived in a fight.


So? If you are implying she can't time travel in a fight then where is your evidence that she can't?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

where is the evidence she will use timetravel in a fight?


----------



## Wesker (Mar 23, 2009)

She has used time travel before. If she is in a fight time travel would probably be one of the most effective ways of taking care of the opposition.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> when he felt harry in his head. by the time alecs power hits him its over. do you think lupen is a match for jacob. lupen is an insult to werewolves. hermiany also hasn't used timetravelived in a fight. she said its to dangerous since it can mess up the future.



No, it's not, once Voldemort realizes he loses his senses, Occulmency comes up and senses come back.

Alec's mist doesn't stop thought.

Lupin can Avada Kedava just like everyone else, he puts a hole where Jacob's head was.

When people start dying around her, Hermoine's going to flip that hourglass and kill the Vamps one at a time, turning the clock back a minute beforehand so they all die before they know she's a threat.



> (P.S. i can't bend the rules if i removed them. i wanted them to fight with no influences on them. do you think the wizards would survive with vamps in blood lust along with the ability to be 50ft near you in a fraction of a second?)



Yes, because they were stated to have superhuman reflexes, and Twilight Vamps are not that fast.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> alec


Dead long before the fight started. Time travel is a wonderful thing.



> jacob


Dead long before the fight started. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

you wanns bet they aren't that fast? i just read that part today. you want the quote?

alice can see hermiony about to use the hourglass and moves before a second passes and takes it away. alecs power takes away your senses so he is dead in a second. most of them are. it only takes a second to kill him.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> you wanns bet they aren't that fast? i just read that part today. you want the quote?



Yes, I do, I really do.



> alice can see hermiony about to use the hourglass and moves before a second passes and takes it away. alecs power takes away your senses so he is dead in a second. most of them are. it only takes a second to kill him.



No, it doesn't, the Wizards are definetly able to fight on them with near-equal terms due to the near equal reflexes and ability to teleport to make up for the speed difference.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> you wanns bet they aren't that fast? i just read that part today. you want the quote?
> 
> alice can see hermiony about to use the hourglass and moves before a second passes and takes it away. alecs power takes away your senses so he is dead in a second. most of them are. it only takes a second to kill him.



Good god i can't believe you are still trying to debate this, this is like banging your head against the wall.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

I've done that before


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> alice


 Dead long before the fight started. Time travel is a wonderful thing



> alec



Dead long before the fight started. Time travel is a wonderful thing


----------



## Solaela (Mar 23, 2009)

ugh.... this is dumb... all this is turning out to be is a flame fest..... hate to say it but twatlight wins cause of the rules being stacked against HP.... now if you'll excuse me...I'm off to go bang my head against a wall.....


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 23, 2009)

Ono basically has this whole match figured out.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

a quote from bella:

-but at least i didn't err on the sid that would have gotten me wet. the fifty yard width was a slightly too easy distance.....
An entire second hadn't even pass and i was across.

pg. 412 if your doubting me and wanna look it up.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> bella


Dead long before the fight started. Time travel is a wonderful thing




> Ono basically has this whole match figured out.


What can I say? I'm just awesome like that.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 23, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Long dead by the time the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


You will of course show us where they've done this before. And even in this scenario, the fight will happen just quicker as the Wizards travel back in time. Most ever observed was a few minutes, perhaps and hour, yet for this to be as effective as you think it needs to go back centuries.


Azure Flame Kite said:


> The Twilight Vampires no longer have brain activity either, Edward stated that being a Vampire meant being souless, and I don't think any Vampire ever showed sensation of pain.


I'd like you to point out where Twampires don't have brain activity, and proof where it states they don't have soul, because I call it as I see it and the only thing different super human traits.


> Also, the Inferi went down, but they didn't stop coming at them, Vampires can go down as well if you bind them, or slice them in half, it just won't kill them.


Okay, so can, Xenomorphs be turned into Inferi because they can go down to firearms and blunt objects, yet are weak against fire?


> Hey, Harry stated it was happening faster than he could react to, so it happened.


When did he say that, because in both, sorry, three times Voldemort teleported, only once was out of visual range. The first time he teleported next to a fountain, then he teleported behind dumbledore, the final time he teleported to escape the water, he left completely.


> For all he knows they could have apparated 100 times.


"For all he knows" doesn't hold up in a debate where we accept observed feats as sources.


> Author stated that the Wizards have superhuman reflexes which is what allows them to react to the spells and dodge them.


Yet, superhuman can be slightly above athletic or in the nanoseconds.


Narcissus said:


> Learn the rules noob.


Fine. You'll see how bad things can get. That next IoM thread you'll have psykers take over the minds of every single being they fight, or anything with space transportation just rain asteroids on their target, or where people just kill the Joker and get it over with. 



Crimson Dragoon said:


> That's character induced stupidity, which is turned on IIRC along with bloodlust
> 
> PIS always struck me as something that's an inconsistent event which changes the character's already established actions in order to further plot


It isn't inconsistent in Harry Potter, where it is run-in-the-mill stupidity. It isn't like Star Wars, where Palpatine had the Star Destroyers hold off, or in Star Trek, where an obvious bomb is brought into the Romulan council chambers, or in Naruto where the seal around Konoha doesn't work for some odd reason. This is a trait so deeply ingrained within the Wizard's minds that they just don't do the obvious, or there are actual limitations to their magic that just aren't spoken of. Like the tetragamaton soldiers from Equilibrium who can't shoot a man point blank to save their lives, literally.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 23, 2009)

> a quote from bella:
> 
> -but at least i didn't err on the sid that would have gotten me wet. the fifty yard width was a slightly too easy distance.....
> An entire second hadn't even pass and i was across.
> ...



Teleportation > speed.  Better luck next time.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

alice can see her using iy before she deos and take it away in a second then no timetravel. jane could also just torture hermiony or whoever else is about to time travel.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> alice


Dead long before the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing. 





> jane


 Dead long before the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 23, 2009)

Has Alice consciously used her precog or does it only happen in her dreams? What is Jane's ability?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> a quote from bella:
> 
> -but at least i didn't err on the sid that would have gotten me wet. the fifty yard width was a slightly too easy distance.....
> An entire second hadn't even pass and i was across.
> ...



Let's round up because Bella isn't specific enough, 50 yards in 1 second equates to 102 mph, that's still in the peak human reaction time area, and the Harry Potter characters are stated to have above those level of reflexes by the author.

So Wizards > Vampires in reaction time.

Also because of teleportation, Wizards > Vampires in covering distance.

Your post managed to kill the only real advantage Twilight had.

Also, if you don't believe that for whatever reason, remember that at that point Bella was a newborn and vastly superior physically to the average Twilight Vamp.



			
				Wesker said:
			
		

> Has Alice consciously used her precog or does it only happen in her dreams? What is Jane's ability?



Sanin3 isn't going to tell you anything, so unfortunately you'll have to check the wiki for yourself, it's a basic summary.

I'll start you out with Alice and Jane.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2009)

Can you please give a fucking decent response to this:



Onomatopoeia said:


> Dead long before the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.  Dead long before the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.



He's only been saying it for the past four pages and you have yet to provide a halfway decent response.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

She's not going to Platinum, just let Ono up his post count.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 23, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Let's round up because Bella isn't specific enough, 50 yards in 1 second equates to 102 mph, that's still in the peak human reaction time area, and the Harry Potter characters are stated to have above those level of reflexes by the author.
> 
> So Wizards > Vampires in reaction time.
> 
> ...



You just ended the thread.  HP wins without doubt now.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

Is that a slight against me, AFK? 

I'm gonna give you a +rep because you've got moxie.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 23, 2009)

i also tried to +rep Azure, but it said I needed to spread some first.  Time to neg sanin3.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 23, 2009)

Edit: Alice could be killed by a werewolf and depending on who she targets some wizard could use crucio on Jane (or just kill her).


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

1. alice always used her powefs conciensly
2.edward beat her in speed still and the wer jumping wich takes longer than running so they are even faster.
2. jane can mentaly burn you 
3. time travel wont happen once alice takes away hermiony's time thing since she sees the future and when she or anyone else would.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> alice



Dead long before the fight started. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


> .edward


Dead long before the fight started. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


> jane



Dead long before the fight started. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


> Because if it's just the wizards vs vampires and werewolves (if you exclude the normal military) then numbers will make a difference.



Not really considering the fact that all the vampires and werewolves were dead long before the fight started. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> She's not going to Platinum, just let Ono up his post count.



Yeah I know Azure it's like arguing with a fucking brick wall.

What's up with all these newfags in the OBD?

Continue upping your post count Ono .


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

I blame the economy. Apparently it's very bad these days.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 23, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Can you please give a fucking decent response to this:
> 
> 
> 
> He's only been saying it for the past four pages and you have yet to provide a halfway decent response.


I already did, he just doesn't have anything to rebuttal it.


			
				me said:
			
		

> You will of course show us where they've done this before. And even in this scenario, the fight will happen just quicker as the Wizards travel back in time. Most ever observed was a few minutes, perhaps and hour, yet for this to be as effective as you think it needs to go back centuries.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm gonna rep AFK just because she had to bang her head against a wall.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 23, 2009)

Yet, he's the youngest vampire of all of them doesn't give you a fucking clue?


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 23, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Yet, he's the youngest vampire of all of them doesn't give you a fucking clue?



What are you rambling about?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

1. timetravel is out once they destroy her time charm since they had no prepaire time to think about using it. so Ono's postds are worthless.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 23, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> 1. timetravel is out once they destroy her time charm since they had no prepaire time to think about using it. so Ono's postds are worthless.



They have plenty of time. The wizards travel back in time, encounter the Cullens and fight there instead of the later location. This isn't the Shrike who moves seven trillion times faster than light, they move to a previous time and  the fight happens in normal speed.

@Narcissus, anybody with a clue on how Harry Potter time travel works would understand it doesn't mean shit in this scenario.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 23, 2009)

Well they won't know what it does untill Alice has a trance about it so hermione could just use it while she is in a trance.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> 1. timetravel is out once they destroy her time charm since they had no prepaire time to think about using it. so Ono's postds are worthless.


Eau contraire, my darriere.

You think Hermione's the only one with a Time-Turner?

As for no prepare time to think about it, maybe not but they're still faster than vampires so they still have more than enough time to think about it once the fight starts, and once they do think about it they go back in time and then BAM. 

Insta-win via retroactive continuity.

Keep trying, skippy.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> 1. alice always used her powefs conciensly



Lupin shoves an Avada Kedava in her face and she goes down.



> 2.edward beat her in speed still and the wer jumping wich takes longer than running so they are even faster.



Jumping doesn't necessarily take longer than running, also you can chalk Edward being faster than her as Bella not being used to hunting and jumping, it was stated multiple times and demonstrated quite clearly that Bella is physically superior to all other Vampires during her Newborn phase.



> 2. jane can mentaly burn you



Occlumency = Safe

And any Wizard that has been exposed to Crucio won't give two shits.



> 3. time travel wont happen once alice takes away hermiony's time thing since she sees the future and when she or anyone else would.



Hermoine bitchslaps her when Alice tries to get close.

Alice = Not Fast.



ScreenXSurfer said:


> I already did, he just doesn't have anything to rebuttal it.



Where's the counter to my Inferi post?


----------



## Wesker (Mar 23, 2009)

Also how many vamps/wolves are there? Cause the wizards and magical beasts could very well outnumber them.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 23, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> 1. timetravel is out once they destroy her time charm since they had no prepaire time to think about using it. so Ono's postds are worthless.



What are you blathering about?  You'll need to prove this drivel or shut the fuck up, 'cause right now, your posts are the most worthless in this thread.  So please, how do they destroy the time turners?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

kate uchiha said:


> @ Flame Kite but she can tell what will happen and she will dodge that



Lupin = Werewolf = Can't be predicted by Alice.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> 1. timetravel is out once they destroy her time charm since they had no prepaire time to think about using it. so Ono's postds are worthless.



You see with this post you are making the error of assuming two things.

1. That Hermoine will be on the front lines of the fight when in reality she could be in the rear guarded by powerful wizards.

2. That Twilight vamps know about her time travel and will make her a primary target which is fallacious since they would obviously make the high tiers like Voldermort and Dumbledore a higher target over her.

It is threads like these make me hope the mods don't get rid of negative reputation.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 23, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Where's the counter to my Inferi post?



Go to page 8


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

according to a mod my posts are fine and not trolling.
do you think they would have time or even use it right away if they start out in the present?


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Mar 23, 2009)

Why the fuck is the OP's bar not red? Seriously.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> Okay, so can, Xenomorphs be turned into Inferi because they can go down to firearms and blunt objects, yet are weak against fire?



Irrelevant. Xenomorphs aren't dead Humans. Vampires are.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 23, 2009)

> jasper



Dead before the fight starts.  Time travel is a wonderful thing. :ho


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2009)

negging deosn't matter to me. i no the negs are from stupid stuff and reasons.

your assuming that hermiony would timetravel right away before a vamp ripped her head off.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 23, 2009)

No because no one has refuted it yet.  And it isn't nearly as old as the claptrap, drivel, stupidity, idiocy, foolishness and all that jazz within sanin3's arguments.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 23, 2009)

> your assuming that hermiony would timetravel right away before a vamp ripped her head off



A: It's already been established that she's faster than any vamp. 
B: It doesn't matter when Hermione time travels, or even that she time travels because she's not the only one with a Time-Turner.
C: They wouldn't know to target her.
D: They were all dead long before the fight started. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> I'd like you to point out where Twampires don't have brain activity, and proof where it states they don't have soul, because I call it as I see it and the only thing different super human traits.



No blood = No brain activity.

Biology 101

Edward laments throughout the entire first and second book about how he doesn't have a soul, and he doesn't want this fate for Bella, here's a quote from a wiki, please make due.

"Edward explains that he is reluctant to change Bella into a vampire because he believes that vampires are soulless creatures who have no place in heaven."





> Okay, so can, Xenomorphs be turned into Inferi because they can go down to firearms and blunt objects, yet are weak against fire?



Xenomorphs are human corpses, that have no soul, function without any brain activity, have no blood in their bodies, don't feel pain, and are weak against fire?

If it's all true, then I don't see what's stopping them from being turned.



> When did he say that, because in both, sorry, three times Voldemort teleported, only once was out of visual range. The first time he teleported next to a fountain, then he teleported behind dumbledore, the final time he teleported to escape the water, he left completely.



Harry couldn't make out most of the fight because they were moving too fast for him to see.

Next time I grab my copy of the book, I'll pull the quote for you.

If it makes you feel better, you can have this point until then.



> "For all he knows" doesn't hold up in a debate where we accept observed feats as sources.



Feat = They were moving so fast that he with his superhuman reflexes couldn't interpret what was happening.

That means Voldemort and Dumbledore have movement speed and reaction time above Harry, Harry has reaction speeds above Peak Humans, Twilight Vampires have movement speeds below Peak Humans.

So Voldemort and Dumbledore can speedblitz the Twilight Vampires.



> Yet, superhuman can be slightly above athletic or in the nanoseconds.



No, Superhuman > Peak Human, and Twilight Vampires move at speeds that are trackable by real life humans.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 23, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Irrelevant. Xenomorphs aren't dead Humans. Vampires are.



They clearly aren't dead. They show no symptoms of being dead except being cold.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> negging deosn't matter to me. i no the negs are from stupid stuff and reasons.
> 
> your assuming that hermiony would timetravel right away before a vamp ripped her head off.



Refer to my above post.

Your assuming a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 23, 2009)

Love the new user title Ono. +Rep for it.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 23, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> They clearly aren't dead. They show no symptoms of being dead except being cold.



The Vampires aren't dead?

The lack of a beating heart, the lack of any blood, the constant references by Emoward to being a walking souless corpse, the fact they have no liquid in their body aside from the poisonous venom they possess is not a reference to them being dead?


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

get it through you head. they appeare at the present time. hermiony is killed by alice who has a vision before hermolny time travels and she kills her. unless no one else has used the time charm besides her then only she has it.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2009)

I am pretty sure this thread is over unless Sanin3 wants to continue with the fucking annoying Argumentum ad nauseum.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

> alice



Dead long before the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> No blood = No brain activity.
> 
> Biology 101


Obviously his venom can carry oxygen.


> Edward laments throughout the entire first and second book about how he doesn't have a soul, and he doesn't want this fate for Bella, here's a quote from a wiki, please make due.
> 
> "Edward explains that he is reluctant to change Bella into a vampire because he believes that vampires are soulless creatures who have no place in heaven."


So the Yuuzhan Vong gods exist in SW because they believe in them, right? Despite having never made a physical appearance, nor doing an observed feat in the series. Yet, all 15+ books lament that the gods exist. But nothing supports this! Well, we must just believe these fanatical killers, huh?


> Xenomorphs are human corpses,


They are born when the human dies, just like Vampilres.


> that have no soul,


Soulless animal is a statement by a character in a book.


> function without any brain activity,


Don't see how that matters because Vampires obviously have brain activity. A headless vampire is a just a body until the head regenerates. 


> have no blood in their bodies,


Nope, it's acid.


> don't feel pain,


Often sacrifice limbs and take damage so their blood can do things for the rest of the hive.


> and are weak against fire?


Stated by Ripley a few times throughout the series.


> If it's all true, then I don't see what's stopping them from being turned.


A completely different and alien physiology from what the Inferi are created, one. The fact that only human corpses have become inferi and nothing else has been noted to be one. And that Inferi are created from dead, comatose corpses and not walking creatures having a higher brain activity allowing community, hunter-killer tactics, obvious language and a metabolism, just like vampires and unlike Inferi. Yet, they can become an Inferi based off a process which you don't know anything about.

Hey everybody! This just in! Oxygen can become an Inferi because it is soulless, weak against fire, doesn't have blood, can't feel pain nor does it have a brain! OMFG!


> Feat = They were moving so fast that he with his superhuman reflexes couldn't interpret what was happening.
> 
> That means Voldemort and Dumbledore have movement speed and reaction time above Harry, Harry has reaction speeds above Peak Humans, Twilight Vampires have movement speeds below Peak Humans.
> 
> So Voldemort and Dumbledore can speedblitz the Twilight Vampires.


Lol, despite all evidence stating that Wizards have slightly better reaction times than humans, whereas Twampires are bullet-timers and can think clearly in that state, means anytime a wizard apparates he'll be dead by the time he realizes where he is.


> No, Superhuman > Peak Human, and Twilight Vampires move at speeds that are trackable by real life humans.


So? What does that have to do with Wizard > Twampire? Everything states otherwise.


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> The Vampires aren't dead?
> 
> The lack of a beating heart, the lack of any blood, the constant references by Emoward to being a walking souless corpse, the fact they have no liquid in their body aside from the poisonous venom they possess is not a reference to them being dead?



They also don't eat or sleep, so yeah you just basically pwnt him.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> get it through you head. they appeare at the present time. hermiony is killed by alice who has a vision before hermolny time travels and she kills her.



Hermoine is faster than Alice.



> unless no one else has used the time charm besides her then only she has it.



There was a fucking room full of them inside the Ministry of Magic.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

all you guys have is time travel, time travel, time travel. you cant time travel if your killed.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> get it through you head. they appeare at the present time. hermiony is killed by alice who has a vision before hermolny time travels and she kills her. unless no one else has used the time charm besides her then only she has it.



You have the audacity to tell us to get it through our heads when you continue to make your fail posts with the same argument ad nauseum.  When YOU haven't provided evidence for your arguments?

In fact, have a neg for your poor debating form.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

> you cant time travel if your killed.



This is true. Good thing they don't have to worry about being killed on account of all the vampires and werewolves being dead long before the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> all you guys have is time travel, time travel, time travel. you cant time travel if your killed.



That is not all we have it is just a point that you have not refuted yet but rather just keep spitting the same crap all over again Argumentum ad nauseum.

Anyway AFK isn't even arguing the time travel aspect unlike the rest of us.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> all you guys have is time travel, time travel, time travel. you cant time travel if your killed.



No, it isn't.  You simply ignored everything else.

1) Time travel.
2) Luck potion.
3) Basilisk.
4) Teleportation.
5) Port Keys.


Anything else?


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2009)

Jesus 11 pages, let this thread die.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

hermiony deosnt carry the charm everywhere and neither do the others. like i said they have no preperations or any ideo about them. they are suddenly fighting.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> No, it isn't.  You simply ignored everything else.
> 
> 1) Time travel.
> 2) Luck potion.
> ...



Don't forget the Dementors .


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

> hermiony deosnt carry the charm everywhere and neither do the others. like i said they have no preperations or any ideo about them. they are suddenly fighting.



They Apparate to the Ministry of Magic, grab a few Time-Turners, go back in time and BAM! Insta-win via retroactive continuity.

Time travel is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Obviously his venom can carry oxygen.



Prove it.

Nothing suggests it can.



> Observed facts. No.



I'm tempted to take a character that has had 100 years to discover what it meant to be a Vampire, over your manner of denying everything that isn't shown to you.



> They are born when the human dies, just like Vampilres.



So?

Are they human corpses?

There is a difference.



> Soulless animal is a statement by a character in a book.



That's not disproving anything.

It's a character pointing out a fact.

That's like saying the Vampires don't actually run fast because it's just a statement from Bella.



> Don't see how that matters because Vampires obviously have brain activity. A headless vampire is a just a body until the head regenerates.



Uhmm, prove it?

That situations never occurs and nothing's shown they need a brain to function.



> Nope, it's acid.



This point proves nothing since a Xenomorph isn't a human corpse.



> Often sacrifice limbs and take damage so their blood can do things for the rest of the hive.



It's a hive-mind?

Well then, it's not a matter of it not feeling pain, it just doesn't feel pain when damage is done to it's body.



> Stated by Ripley a few times throughout the series.



Alright.



> A completely different and alien physiology from what the Inferi are created, one. *The fact that only human corpses have become inferi and nothing else has been noted to be one.* And that Inferi are created from dead, comatose corpses and not walking, having a higher brain activity allowing community, hunter-killer tactics, obvious language and a metabolism, just like vampires and unlike Inferi. Yet, they can become an Inferi based off a process which you don't know anything about.



An Inferi is a reanimated human corpse.

I don't see how you can be a dog if you are a reanimated human corpse, or any other being.



> Lol, despite all evidence stating that Wizards have slightly better reaction times than humans, whereas Twampires are *bullet-timers and can think clearly in that state,* means anytime a wizard apparates he'll be dead by the time he realizes where he is.



They aren't, and you are full of shit.



> So? What does that have to do with Wizard > Twampire? Everything states otherwise.



Speed > Twilight Vampires.

Spells > Twilight Vampires.

Numbers > Twilight Vampires.

I don't see what argument you have.

It's over, Twilight lost, you failed to back up any of your points with anything, and you've failed to convince anyone.

I'm also seriously doubting your Twilight knowledge here since you've got a lot of bullshit in your post.

It's late, I'm done for the night.

That means you can take your time on the next response so it can be more well thought out.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 24, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Don't forget the Dementors .



+Rep for reminding me.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

azure, bella's statements are the authors description so they are that fast.

its the whole verse so all the ministry of magic is their and get killed by a tornedo made by benjimen so no one is left to timetravel


----------



## Abigail (Mar 24, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Can you please give a fucking decent response to this:
> 
> 
> 
> He's only been saying it for the past four pages and you have yet to provide a halfway decent response.



Welcome to debating against Sanin3. He/She/It did the same thing to me for 25 pages.



Écureuil fou said:


> Why the fuck is the OP's bar not red? Seriously.



During said 25 page shitstorm It's rep went into the red and came back to green on no less then 10 seperate occasions. The first time It was under -20,000 but somehow the very next day was back in green.



sanin3 said:


> benjimen


Dead before the fight starts.

Time travel is a wonderful thing. 

That is fun to say.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> +Rep for reminding me.



Just doing my job .



Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Welcome to debating against Sanin3. He/She/It did the same thing to me for 20 pages.



You must have the patience of a fucking Saint to debate Sanin3 for 20 fucking pages. I'm just about to give up and i have only reached the 12th page.

I commend you .


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

well i am amazing. stuborn but amazing 
anyway i know you guys cant say twilight lost since you hate it and most of the OBD deos to but i'm different and dont follow others. i stick to what i like with no care in on my rep.


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

Fuck Twilight.  Neville alone could own the shit out of ~precious Edward~.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well i am amazing. stuborn but amazing
> anyway i know you guys cant say twilight lost since you hate it and most of the OBD deos to but i'm different and dont follow others. i stick to what i like with no care in on my rep.



I admire that you don't care what no one thinks of what you like.

I don't like that you are a shit debator.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

well how can they kill them if the have to cut them up. only another twilight vampire's teeth,claws or strength can. then you have to burn them wich benjamin can manipulate fire or turn it off.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Prove it.


He can see, talk, walk, smell, hear, feel. Wow!


> Nothing suggests it can.


The Brain needs oxygen to do the above things, you yourself stated. Logical deduction says his venom carries oxygen.


> I'm tempted to take a character that has had 100 years to discover what it meant to be a Vampire, over your manner of denying everything that isn't shown to you.


How can he discover a soul? He can't. And he clearly doesn't know everything there is since he stated Vampires can't have children, yet he does. Believe somebody who's word is already suspect.


> Are they human corpses?


Vampires aren't. Human corpses don't talk, walk, breathe, hear, smell, have sex, go to school, or anything else you see in the series.


> There is a difference.


Not under your criteria.


> That's not disproving anything.
> 
> It's a character pointing out a fact.
> 
> That's like saying the Vampires don't actually run fast because it's just a statement from Bella.


It's a statement with no possible way of knowing, which you seem to take as truth. Are you a creationist by chance?


> Uhmm, prove it?
> 
> That situations never occurs and nothing's shown they need a brain to function.


Then if it makes you feel better, I'll concede that part.


> This point proves nothing since a Xenomorph isn't a human corpse.


Neither are vampires.


> It's a hive-mind?


No. They are individuals that work in hives.


> An Inferi is a reanimated human corpse.


And?


> I don't see how you can be a dog if you are a reanimated human corpse, or any other being.


I don't see how a Vampire is a reanimated human corpse since they've never literally died. Nice way to skip the rest of the paragraph.


> They aren't, and you are full of shit.


Back at you. How does one become an Inferi again? Please explain, it's never stated in the books.


> Speed > Twilight Vampires.


State an instance where Wizards physically move faster than a Twampire.


> Spells > Twilight Vampires.
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers > Twilight Vampires.


I don't see what the fuck this has to do with Humans being physically superhuman to Twampires. Clarify this.


> I don't see what argument you have.


I see yours, and it is built upon similarities and lacking proof, while the last time you brought the events of the book into play you were wrong, and instead of failing to admit it you shift the argument to your unsupported Inferi theory.


> It's over, Twilight lost, you failed to back up any of your points with anything, and you've failed to convince anyone.


Wow, I was just about to say the same to you.


> I'm also seriously doubting your Twilight knowledge here since you've got a lot of bullshit in your post.


Like what? Oh, word of mouth characters are obviously false to begin with take precedence over scientist definition of a living organism? Then state how much more super-human wizards are in the physical department compared to humans to begin with.


How about when you reply, you have that quote on the teleportation done 100's of times against Dumbledore and Voldemort. And why don't you bring logic into a debate about what constitutes a living organism. And how about you use evidence to support Vampires = dead bodies, even though they clearly aren't dead by all means. If the heart doesn't beat, that just means a human is dead, not a vampire. If the blood isn't hemoglobin, there must be some way for the air to reach the brain. If the body moves, it requires brain activity. Are you going to ask me for proof that for a body to move it requires brain activity?


And for the record, I'm not debating on Twilight's behalf. I'm debating against this Harry Potter sucking off that's been going on.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well how can they kill them if the have to cut them up. *only another twilight vampire's teeth,claws or strength can*. then you have to burn them wich benjamin can manipulate fire or turn it off.



Holy no limits fallacy Batman!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

> benjamin


Dead long before the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

only something like that is what i ment. they have nothing that strong or hard.

azure wouldnt they be not corpses if they can be mind tortured?

twilight vamps are that fast since they have used speed to get to the amozon by running like in a day.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> only something like that is what i ment. they have nothing that strong or hard.



Unless you can prove this statement it is still a no limits fallacy.


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you guys really debating vampire biology?   Because it doesn't actually make _any _sense.  Stephenie Meyer doesn't stick by her own canon, and that's the truth.  They're dead, their blood has been replaced by 'venom,' but I don't think they physically breathe.  Their body temperature is that of a corpse.  So naturally, lack of oxygen in the body, right?  Wrong, because male vampires can still get hardons, _and_ get humans pregnant. (Which means their bodies continuously make sperm or.. their little swimmies are undead too.  I don't know which.) Not chick vampires, though, they can't get pregnant because.. I don't know why, something about their bodies never undergoing any further changes or something.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

> azure wouldnt they be not corpses if they can be mind tortured?


They are undead. Walking corpses. The fact that they can be mindraped does not make them not undead.



> twilight vamps are that fast since they have used speed to get to the amozon by running like in a day



Too bad they're long dead by the time the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> only something like that is what i ment. they have nothing that strong or hard.
> 
> azure wouldnt they be not corpses if they can be mind tortured?
> 
> twilight vamps are that fast since they have used speed to get to the amozon by running like in a day.



Too bad they will be long dead, time travel is a wonderful thing.

So is upping your post count.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Everybody's use of how the time travel will work is utter fail. You all seem to think they'll travel back in time before the Twampire's existence an kill them, as that is the only way for them to be dead long before the fight starts. Otherwise, there will still be a fight. At most, they can just keep using the time turners until there are 5,000 hermiones vs the cullens, which is utter curbstomp.

EDIT: Done with thread. The lack of logic in here is melting my brain.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

In other words the Twilightverse is fucked either way.

And yes, that is what they will do. That's why it's called "time travel". Not "make extra copies of yourself travel".

And, as previously established, it's a wonderful thing.

Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's fail. Stop whining.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

how is going back in time going to help? they are still going to face them either way just one way provide them death faster.

how can i proove the teeth,claw, strength thing to not make it a no limit fallacy?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

> how is going back in time going to help?



Killing them in the past means they can't fight in the present. Time travel is a wonderful thing.



> how can i proove the teeth,claw, strength thing to not make it a no limit fallacy?


You can't.


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

A series that doesn't follow its own canon is fail.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> In other words the Twilightverse is fucked either way.
> 
> And yes, that is what they will do. That's why it's called "time travel". Not "make extra copies of yourself travel".
> 
> ...



Why don't you actually use some logic when you post for a change, just once. Time turners only go back a few hours, max ever shown. Saying they can go back further under any logic is a no-limits fallacy. And the "make extra copies of yourself travel" is a possibility through time travel, ask me to explain it to you if it isn't glaringly obvious. It's even in the book, idiot.

Fuck, I'm going to have to edit my post to accomodate your last fail post, because you don't understand that Time is relative.



Onomatopoeia said:


> Killing them in the past means they can't fight in the present. Time travel is a wonderful thing.



You can't kill them in the past, because you can't _exist_ in the past, even with time travel. The moment you travel to the past it becomes the present. Killing the Cullens in year 2008 instead of 2009 doesn't make a shred of difference at how the fight plays out, except they didn't see the events of 2009.

The moment Hermione and Harry traveled back a few minutes in the third book, they were still living in the present. You can't live in any other time frame, other than the present. Even the shrike, who can travel to any point in history, anything from it's perspective is the present.


"Alec is dead before the fight begins" UH, NO HE ISN'T! They'll have to fight Alec to kill him either way, they just make the fight happen earlier instead of later. WTF is your logic.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 24, 2009)

I've seen the first Harry Potter movie and know nothing else of the series. 
I saw the preview of the Twightlight movie and no nothing else of the series.
So I'd consider myself completly unbias due to completle lack of knowledge. How fast, strong,durable, etc, are the characters ? Who has numbers advantage, more usefull battle abilities, and technology ?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

> Time turners only go back a few hours, max ever shown. Saying they can go back further under any logic is a no-limits fallacy.



That's why they use it more than once. ^_^



> And the "make extra copies of yourself travel" is a possibility through time travel.[snip] It's even in the book, idiot.



I am aware. And don't call names, it reflects poorly on you.



> How fast, strong,durable, etc, are the characters ?



Wizards are faster. Their strength and durability are inferior.



> Who has numbers advantage,



Wizards, I believe.



> more usefull battle abilities,


Wizards again.



> and technology ?


 Wizards.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 24, 2009)

You can't kill them in the past, because you can't exist in the past, even with time travel. The moment you travel to the past it becomes the present. Killing the Cullens in year 2008 instead of 2009 doesn't make a shred of difference at how the fight plays out, except they didn't see the events of 2009.

The moment Hermione and Harry traveled back a few minutes in the third book, they were still living in the present. You can't live in any other time frame, other than the present. Even the shrike, who can travel to any point in history, anything from it's perspective is the present.


"Alec is dead before the fight begins" UH, NO HE ISN'T! They'll have to fight Alec to kill him either way, they just make the fight happen earlier instead of later. WTF is your logic.



Onomatopoeia said:


> That's why they use it more than once. ^_^


Only instances of them using it more than once is after they already caught up to the present. Prove they can use it more one after another.


> I am aware. And don't call names, it reflects poorly on you.


You think your spam is any different? I just had to put up a debate with somebody who doesn't know what a corpse is, so I'm a little terse at the illogicality in this thread, as well as discover the existence of a stupid rule which I never see used in any debate except this one.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

ono, if they go back in time they fight them either way and since they have never gone years in the past then they can't here cus its a no limit fallacy. hermiony even saysits to dangerous to use the time turner because it can change the past. she deosn't like to interfere with the past so timetravel isn't a first result for her and alec stomps.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> *1. Every one from the Twilight side was already dead before the fight started. Time travel is a wonderful thing. so my posts are worthless.*



Fixed.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

> ono, if they go back in time they fight them either way



The difference being that in the past they have the element of suprise. While the vampires are busy being sparkly and having their meaningless lives revolve around Bella and Edward's abusive relationship they all get Sectumsempra'd and Fiendfyred. Provided they decide not to use Avada Kedavra


This is assuming the wizards don't just kill them while they are still Human. 


> and since they have never gone years in the past then they can't here cus its a no limit fallacy.



Oh so it's ok for you to use a No Limits fallacy but it's not ok for me to use one. How convenient. 



> hermiony even saysits to dangerous to use the time turner because it can change the past.



A: CIS is off so they'll do whatever it takes to win.
B: I think making TVamps dead justifies changing it.



> she deosn't like to interfere with the past so timetravel isn't a first result for her


CIS is off so it is.



> alec



Dead long before the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> -but at least i didn't err on the sid that would have gotten me wet. the fifty yard width was a slightly too easy distance.....
> An entire second hadn't even pass and i was across.
> 
> pg. 412 if your doubting me and wanna look it up.



You know what's sad? Most people would assume this is just sanin3's bad spelling. But considering Meyer's overall writing quality, it could easily be a direct quote from the book.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Dead long before the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.



No he isn't. Get over yourself.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

> well as discover the existence of a stupid rule which I never see used in any debate except this one.



You mean the rule that says PIS is off which is used in LITERALLY EVERY FUCKING THREAD IN THIS PLACE?



> No he isn't. Get over yourself.



Yes he is. And no.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

ono when did i deny a no limits fallacy. i accepted one a while ago and you should too. timetravel isn't a facter here.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

Indeed it's not. The TVamps are fucked either way, time travel just makes it easier.

They go back in time a few hours to when the vampires are busy being sparkly and having their meaningless lives revolve around Bella and Edward's abusive relationship and the vamps all get Avada Kedavra'd.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> You mean the rule that says PIS is off which is used in LITERALLY EVERY FUCKING THREAD IN THIS PLACE?


Oh, like in the IoM thread where we didn't assume IoM wins every engagement via psykers. Or that Naruto thread where we stated Ninja don't behave like Ninja at all. Or that Stargate thread where we didn't state Protoss kill all that oppose them via psionic blast. Or the current Halo thread where the Scarab is ill designed engine despite what should be the most guarded spot on the vehicle. How the thread where _you_ stated Superman wouldn't know there is Kryptonite because he can't see it, despite him seeing the lead and being able to put 2 and 2 together. I've only been here for a few days, I'll find more.


> Yes he is.


Prove it. Use your brain, that statement makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 24, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> That's why they use it more than once. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How much faster are the wizards ? How inferior is their strength and durability to their opponents ? How big a numbers advantage are we talking about ? 
-What kind of tech ? From what little I saw, both series looked atypical modern tech, but HP had magic dohickies to replace typical battle armaments.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

alice can see when they are attacking so no they wont surprise alice who will tell the rest and where ever they timetravel is where they are at so look how long the have to go to get to their house plus edwarf can read their mind from at least a 100 ft away so no surprises.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

> Oh, like in the IoM thread where we didn't assume IoM wins every engagement via psykers



Psykers. The WH40K name for characters with psychic powers. Mind raping and PIS are not the same thing.



> Or that Naruto thread where we stated Ninja don't behave like Ninja at all



Naruto characters not acting like traditional ninjas and PIS are not the same thing.



> Or that Stargate thread where we didn't state Protoss kill all that oppose them via psionic blast.



The Protoss choosing not to mind rape their target and PIS are not the same thing.




> Or the current Halo thread where the Scarab is ill designed engine despite what should be the most guarded spot on the vehicle.



A poorly designed vehicle and PIS are not the same thing.



> How the thread where you stated Superman wouldn't know there is Kryptonite because he can't see it, despite him seeing the lead and being able to put 2 and 2 together.



I never once said that and regardless, it is, again, not the same thing.




> I've only been here for a few days, I could go on.



Do go on, you're only proving that my initial suspicions concerning your intelligence.



> alice


 Dead long before the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.



> Edward.


Dead long before the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.



> How much faster are the wizards ?


Wizards can react at vaguely described "superhuman" speeds. Vampires are not even peak Human.



> How inferior is their strength and durability to their opponents ?


Couldn't say.



> How big a numbers advantage are we talking about ?



Well there are only a handful of vampires, while there is an entire world of wizards.


> -What kind of tech ? From what little I saw, both series looked atypical modern tech, but HP had magic dohickies to replace typical battle armaments.



Indeed


----------



## Wesker (Mar 24, 2009)

What is keeping the dragons from ripping the vampires apart?


----------



## Abigail (Mar 24, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> as well as discover the existence of a stupid rule which I never see used in any debate except this one.





> *plot induced stupidity (PIS):* This is also known as plot no jutsu(PNJ).
> 
> This is when a character loses a fight against another for reasons that can only be described as "for plot." Case in point: an antagonist is bigger, stronger, faster, more skilled, and has better and more useful techniques than a protagonist opponent, but for reasons that oftentimes almost defy logic... somehow lose anyway.
> 
> ...



From the Common OBD Terminology and Phrases.
here

DERP.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

> What is keeping the dragons from ripping the vampires apart?



Little or nothing.

Welp, it's been fun boys and girls, but I must be off. Toodles.  ^_^


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

the dragons or anything can't touch kate without getting tazared. where has harry or anyone shown super human reflexis or speed or stregnth?


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

Lol I'm pretty sure a giant dragon, or even a giant or Hagrid, would just brush off the electroshock skin.  Hagrid can take multiple stunning spells, I'm pretty sure he'll be fine.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 24, 2009)

What is the biggest thing she has incapacitated with her shock? Also the dragons could just burn her to death.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> kate


Dead long before the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the only thing the wizards would have trouble with is Lily Potter'sBella's love shield thing, honestly.  Isn't Edward's dad's power like, 'compassion' or some shit like that?  Wizards can make themselves nearly invisible, can have an army of undead (Inferi) at their beck and call, and can Dis/Apparate whereever they want.

Also: PHOENIX TEARS.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

bejamin can turn the dragons fire against it. kates shock is almost endless and flows through her like blood and the dragons would literally get their heads ripped of by any vampire.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 24, 2009)

lol their heads ripped off? What is a twilight vampires greatest strength feat? Also a shock won't matter much if the force of the dragon's blow kills kate.


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, dragon skin can be almost unbreakable, depending on the breed.  I'd imagine it wouldn't be that easy.  Wizards can conjur streams of water up from their wands.  And again, I don't think the shock would matter much against giants and dragons and other large creatures.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> bejamin


Dead long before the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


> kates


Dead long before the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

their skin deosnt matter since their blood coducts electricity and hitting kate won't hurt her since to kill her you have to tear her to shreads then burn her in a continuos fire. one quick blast wont do. the dragons can be blinded etc. by alec or caught in an allusion by zafrina. also has anyone show to be able to control dragons?


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

It takes a dozen men (at least) to stun a dragon.  Yes, it will matter.  And dragons, like the one in Gringotts, can be trained.  As long as they're not nesting females.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> kate


Dead long before the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.  


> alec


Dead long before the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


> zafrina.


Dead long before the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.

You have yet to counter this point.


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 24, 2009)

The wizards don't have PIS, they are consistently stupid(otherwise known as CIS, which is on for the OBD).
If this was intelligent wizards they would employ magitech homing miniguns that portkeyed the target into the core of the sun or something like that.


also how the fuck did this thread grow 10 pages while i was asleep


----------



## The last Dalek (Mar 24, 2009)

The Percy Jacksonverse rapes them both.


----------



## Lord Stark (Mar 24, 2009)

Harry Potter, a ten year old with a wand is more deadly than anything in the twilightverse, why Avada Kedavra, while visually not impressive is instant death, even Dumbledore can succumb to it and he's the strongest in the verse.(aside from maybe merlin)


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

the time travel is out ranmyaku. hermiony can only go back a day at most. you can't assum she can go more. eitherway she ends up fighting. you also cant surprise alice in anymoment because of her powers. the dragogs will be killed by werewolfs since fire is not supereffective on them and are as strong as vampires to rip off their limbs.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 24, 2009)

What's this rubbish about turning fire against the HPverse?  Unless there is proof of them manipulating magical fire, the vamps get burned alive.

And time travel is not out.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 24, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> You know what's sad? Most people would assume this is just sanin3's bad spelling. But considering Meyer's overall writing quality, it could easily be a direct quote from the book.



I know right?


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you all forgetting about Transfiguration, too?  Barty Crouch, Sr. had his body transfigured into a bone after he died.  That bone was buried somewhere and it'll never be found.  I'm pretty sure there's nothing a vampire could do if/when hit with a transfiguration spell.


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 24, 2009)

Aren't those instant/unavoidable too?


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 24, 2009)

So let us countup the methods:

1. Time travel (it's a wonderful thing).
2. Fiend fire.
3. Dementors.
4. Dragons.
5. Basilisk.
6. Transfiguration.
7. Teleportation
8. Port Keys.

Let me know if I missed anything, please. 

Oh, and lol @ sanin3 revenge negging me for such a small amount of points because Twilight is losing.


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Aren't those instant/unavoidable too?


As far as I know.  I can't recall anyone ever resisting a transfiguration spell, but I do know that only humans can use Polyjuice.  So I'd almost be willing to say that something as big as a giant or dragon might be able to kind of brush it off?  Unless it was McG casting the spell, because she's kinda boss at that.

But I mean, there have been failed transfigurations, like Dudley's pig tail and things like that.  But on the other hand, if everyone hadn't seen that 'Moody' transfigured Malfoy into a ferrett, he'd probably still be one.

How I do love this gif. 


Oh, it's also noteworthy that HP _does_ have vampires.  But they're like, real vampires.  Not SMeyer's fake vampires.


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2009)

Derp derp reach 15 pages! Oh and potterverse wins again. TIME TRAVEL IS A WONDERFUL THING!


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 24, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Derp derp reach 15 pages! Oh and potterverse wins again. TIME TRAVEL IS A WONDERFUL THING!



Seriously what's the point of this post?


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Aokiji (Mar 24, 2009)

B-b-b-BUT YOU CAN'T CHANGE HISTORY!!!1!


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 24, 2009)

Close the thread, because this is the end.

SO SPEAKS I, THE ALL POWERFUL... *NARCISSUS*.



> B-b-b-BUT YOU CAN'T CHANGE HISTORY!!!1!



Of course you can, because I say so.


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 24, 2009)

Felix Ficus


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> B-b-b-BUT YOU CAN'T CHANGE HISTORY!!!1!



Sirius Black disagrees. 


Also YES FELIX FELICIS.  Forgot about that.  That means wizards with prep time win.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Psykers. The WH40K name for characters with psychic powers. Mind raping and PIS are not the same thing.


Their lack of using it is PIS. According to you, so is the Wizards not useing the RoR and TT to kill Death Eaters.


> The Protoss choosing not to mind rape their target and PIS are not the same thing.


The Wizards choosing not to time travel to kill their target and the Protoss choosing not to mind rape to kill their targets is the same thing.
[/quote]
A poorly designed vehicle and PIS are not the same thing.
[/quote]
It's poorly designed just so Master Chief can easily destroy it.


> I never once said that and regardless, it is, again, not the same thing.


Go to the Batman vs Superman debate and see for yourself. 


> Do go on, you're only proving that my initial suspicions concerning your intelligence.


That my capacity for analyzing character behavior isn't comparable to a monkey's, unlike yours? That my debating skills isn't limited to spam and trolling, unlike yours? And that when in a debate my post give a reasonable structured response, again, unlike yours?



> Dead long before the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing
> Dead long before the fight starts. Time travel is a wonderful thing.


Examples of a poorly thought out argument.


> Wizards can react at vaguely described "superhuman" speeds. Vampires are not even peak Human.


Tell that to the guy that can climb a tree faster than a squirrel and stop a speeding truck with one hand.


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Tell that to the guy that can climb a tree faster than a squirrel and stop a speeding truck with one hand.



Tell that to a legion of wizards who can teleport at will and levitate, shrink, expand and charm objects to obey and come to their every beck and call, a la the suits of armour used in the Battle of Hogwarts.

Oh, _Confundo_ and _Obliviate_ will be useful against vampires also.


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm fucking hypnotized right now......
































By Hermonies tits.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Koi said:


> Tell that to a legion of wizards who can teleport at will and levitate,


Not that fast, nor does it show their strength. And only Voldemort can levitate himself, going by book examples.


> shrink,


Cite it.


> expand


Cite it.


> and charm objects to obey and come to their every beck and call, a la the suits of armour used in the Battle of Hogwarts.


No bearing on physical prowess.


> Oh, _Confundo_ and _Obliviate_ will be useful against vampires also.



I don't disagree.


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Not that fast, nor does it show their strength. And only Voldemort can levitate himself, going by book examples.


What?  Apparition is instantaneous.  And I never said anything about levitation.



> Cite it.


, .



> Cite it.






> No bearing on physical prowess.


Not quite, no, but depending on the arena of battle, this could become a detriment to the Twilighters but fast.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 24, 2009)

Twilight with its unmatchable fail loses to HPverse. Flying, spamming spells, teleportation, mind trickery, it's too much. And btw volde is immortal, you have to kill the horcruxes to kil him


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Koi said:


> What?  Apparition is instantaneous.  And I never said anything about levitation.


You said they could levitate, it's in the damn quote.


> , .


None of that was used on a human, try again.


> Not quite, no, but depending on the arena of battle, this could become a detriment to the Twilighters but fast.



But it doesn't imply that the Wizards are anywhere near as fast or as strong as a Vampire, let alone a normal human! Hell, Harry get's his ass kicked by Dudley all the effin' time. Unless Dudley has the strength to move cars with a push, which I highly doubt given he's a normal human. _There is __no evidence anywhere to state wizards are physically stronger than muggles. *None.*_


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> You said they could levitate, it's in the damn quote.


No no, I said they could levitate _objects._ (And people, technically.) With the use of several spells.



> None of that was used on a human, try again.


Sorry, but yes they were.  Dudley's tongue was expanded by Fred and George.  And it's likely Hermoine's teeth were shrunk back to size/made smaller by Reducio.  Same goes for Dudders' tongue. 



> But it doesn't imply that the Wizards are anywhere near as fast or as strong as a Vampire, let alone a normal human! Hell, Harry get's his ass kicked by Dudley all the effin' time. Unless Dudley has the strength to move cars with a push, which I highly doubt given he's a normal human. _There is __no evidence anywhere to state wizards are physically stronger than muggles. *None.*_


Harry can't fight Dudley back, although he is faster than him.  It's when Dudley catches him when the problems arise.  I think they talked about this in one of the later books.

I've never said that wizards are stronger or faster than muggles, but they do tend to live and stay active for longer. (See: Dumbledore, McG, etc.)  It's their abilities as wizards that make them stronger than the Twifags.  Speed is up for debate, depending on what you're talking about.  The ability to cast nonverbal spells is also a valuable asset.  Either way, Impedimenta and other spells would take care of the speed aspect.  And then you have Obscuro and conjunctivitis charms, which takes away vision.  Oh and Ron once mentioned a Supersensory charm, but we've never seen it in application.  

And still, vampires lack the ability to teleport at will.  And the only one who can cast a shield is Bella, whereas wizards have Protego Totalum.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 24, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> You said they could levitate, it's in the damn quote.
> 
> None of that was used on a human, try again.



Reading comprehension, hurr durr. :WOW




> But it doesn't imply that the Wizards are anywhere near as fast or as strong as a Vampire, let alone a normal human! Hell, Harry get's his ass kicked by Dudley all the effin' time. Unless Dudley has the strength to move cars with a push, which I highly doubt given he's a normal human. _There is __no evidence anywhere to state wizards are physically stronger than muggles. *None.*_



They don't need to be, considering their magical abilities easily make up for all of that.


Fail fail fail.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

bella's sheild can block them all from stuff like taking away vision or senses. you forget that spells mostly have to be aimed and you cant aim at superfast vamps. they beat HP with, future visions,mind burning,sense taking,illusions,4 elements,speed,stregnth,wishing,mental sheild, physical sheild.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> bella's sheild can block them all from stuff like taking away vision or senses. you forget that spells mostly have to be aimed and *you cant aim at superfast vamps.* they beat HP with, future visions,mind burning,sense taking,illusions,4 elements,speed,stregnth,wishing,mental sheild, physical sheild.



Teleportation>speed.  Besides, it won't matter because they'll all be dead before the fight even starts.  Time travel is a wonderful thing and all that jazz.

Fail fail fail.


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

Right, which is the same reason you can't jinx people on broomsticks, right? 

future visions- not helpful in the least
mind burning- countered by several spells
sense taking- wut?
illusions- Occlumency.
4 elements- countered by several spells
speed- countered by spells, Apparition
stregnth- countered by spells
wishing- Felix Felicis
mental sheild- wizards have shields too.
physical sheild- wizards have shields too.  And they can fire things through those shields, they aren't forced to stay behind them and do nothing like vampires.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

they can attack from the sheilds since too. name a time where occlumensy was used immidiatly? mind burning cant be countered unless jane is distracted which rarely happens. alec can take all their senses away. soibhan's power deosn't seem like a power so the wizards cant tell she is using it until its to late. future visions help them to know what will happen before it happens. mindreading deos too.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 24, 2009)

Book 6, Snape uses it  on Harry in their duel at the end.  Also, the vamps' shields won't protect from the gaze of a Basilisk or AK or time travel.

Also, the wizards cast Imperio and make the vamps kill themselves.  Now, give me a time when a vamp attacks from behind their shield.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

when they were fighting the volturi and kate was out of control zafrina used her power on her when she was in bella's sheild. snape used it at the end. not the beggining and timtravel has only taken them a day back at most so thats all they can go here which wont make a difference.


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

Her power is casting illusions, right?  And she doesn't have to touch you to do it?  Which means no, they all need to stay behind the shield or else they're fucked.  She's probably the only one who can use her abilities behind a shield.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

bella's sheild stretches with them so they are always in it.


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

Did you read the book? 

On Bella's Shield:





> She also has a special gift, which is to shield her and those around her from other vampires' special talents *that affect the mind*


Yeah, they're fucked.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2009)

Twilight's still gay, I'll be back tommorow when I get the quote for SXS.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

i said mental sheild didn't i? they are to fast for them to even get hit by a spell epecially with alecs power they loose.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 24, 2009)

You know ignoring the time travel (which is a wonderful thing I've heard), the DRAGONS, and the thousand different other ways HP could wipe those godawful sparkly fail bastards who should never have existed on paper from the face of the Earth, I can just totally imagine Snape just waltzing into an army base and using the Imperius curse (the mind control one) and having the soldiers drop a couple of MOABs on those godawful sparkly fail bastards who should never have existed on paper.


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

That's retarded, and Alec's power comes in the form of a 'mist.'  You can outrun a fucking mist.  And no, still teleportation > speed.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

they cant be mindcontrolled when bella has her sheild on them. alecs power is invisible to humans since vamps with better eyesight could barely see it. timetraviling back a day wont do anything


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i said mental sheild didn't i? *they are to fast for them to even get hit by a spell* epecially with alecs power they loose.



I've already disproved this, Twilight Vampires are not beyond an HP characters reaction ability.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 24, 2009)

Dragons solo.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 24, 2009)

Koi said:


> That's retarded, and Alec's power comes in the form of a 'mist.'  You can outrun a fucking mist.  And no, still teleportation > speed.



Not really. Flash beat someone who had teleportation in a race. He simply raced to the goal before the other dude could think of teleporting there.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 24, 2009)

Dragons.
10char.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 24, 2009)

Isn't this only about named characters?


----------



## Wesker (Mar 24, 2009)

Did sanin3 state that somewhere?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

dragons cant touch them with renata on their side and their fire will be reflected with wind


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> Not really. Flash beat someone who had teleportation in a race. He simply raced to the goal before the other dude could think of teleporting there.



Don't encourage Team Twilight or they'll start saying that TVamps are as fast as Flash.


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Dragons solo.



1 Dragon soloes.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 24, 2009)

> dragons cant touch them with renata on their side


 What is the strongest thing renata's shield has reflected?
Edit: sorry but I haven't read the books.


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

I really think Luna Lovegood with some Felix Felicis could own the shit out of the Twatlightverse.

Also, wizards have brooms.  Twatvamps can just hump high.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

i told you how dragons are inaffective here. they are faster than HP since they went to the amazon in a day ahd where has harry or them used super human reflexes?


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Reading comprehension, hurr durr. :WOW








> wizards who can teleport at will and levitate.



The discussion at hand was discussing speed and strength to prove it is superhuman. Anybody with a brain would realize that she(or he) must have been implying the Wizards can levitate themselves to move quickly, or it's a big fucking RED HERRING! Where is your reading comprehension, let alone logic, for not thinking that before posting this shit. I should have known better to assume it from you, given your past post in this thread. From jumping on the bandwagon with the time travel shit which I've repeatedly debunked, and failing to even offer a debate. I won't be surprised if you respond in a snip-quote fashion.


> They don't need to be, considering their magical abilities easily make up for all of that.


No it doesn't. Teleportation is just translocation of space, not physical movement. I can get in a car, doesn't mean I'm faster than an Olympic champion. And since only _one_ wizard has shown to have this ability during combat it clearly and obviously doesn't apply to the greater majority. Now, since you decided to include yourself in this debate, point out to me where the fuck it is shown wizards are stronger and faster than the Vampires.


> Fail fail fail.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 24, 2009)

You still haven't shown how powerful that shield is.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 24, 2009)

Dragons/Basilisk/Ogres/Spider Swarms/the mass ammount of other mythical beasts(centaurs hypogryphs etc) solo


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

which shield?
what is felix felicis again and what deos it do?


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> The discussion at hand was discussing speed and strength to prove it is superhuman. Anybody with a brain would realize that she(or he) must have been implying the Wizards can levitate themselves to move quickly, or it's a big fucking RED HERRING! Where is your reading comprehension, let alone logic, for not thinking that before posting this shit. I should have known better to assume it from you, given your past post in this thread. From jumping on the bandwagon with the time travel shit which I've repeatedly debunked, and failing to even offer a debate. I won't be surprised if you respond in a snip-quote fashion.
> 
> No it doesn't. Teleportation is just translocation of space, not physical movement. I can get in a car, doesn't mean I'm faster than an Olympic champion. And since only _one_ wizard has shown to have this ability during combat it clearly and obviously doesn't apply to the greater majority. Now, since you decided to include yourself in this debate, point out to me where the fuck it is shown wizards are stronger and faster than the Vampires.



No, asshole, I was saying they can _levitate, shrink and expand objects_.  Yes, reading comprehension fail.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 24, 2009)

Renata's shield.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

The wizards freeze time and build a hall of mirrors around the TVamps, then drop the Basilisk in there with them. The Basilisk's stare reflects of all of the mirrors and the TVamps get petrified. Meanwhile, Ron and Draco off Hermione and make sweet sweet man-love because everyone knows that they were meant to be canon and Ron's ill-begotten relationship with Hermione was just Rowling trying to save her ass.

Thus I have spoken, thus it shall be!


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

renata's sheild deflects physical attacts and maves your attack hit somewhere else and you forget why you wanted to attack.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 24, 2009)

I asked what is the most powerful thing it has reflected. Saying it can reflect anything would be a no limits fallacy.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

vampires attacking aro at full strength and speed. most of the spells you say here have been used by one wizard so you cant say they all can plus if you bring in animals and creatures then there are all the newborns that were created by victoria to kill them.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 24, 2009)

Luls

Star platinum vs renata

Im going to try to dream of that


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2009)

The only good thing to come out of twilightverse

*Spoiler*: __ 








That's Alice btw


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Koi said:


> No no, I said they could levitate _objects._ (And people, technically.) With the use of several spells.


So you posted a Red Herring. Why the fuck does levitating objects matter in this discussion.


> Sorry, but yes they were.  Dudley's tongue was expanded by Fred and George.  And it's likely Hermoine's teeth were shrunk back to size/made smaller by Reducio.  Same goes for Dudders' tongue.


So it was another Red Herring, because the discussion was superhuman feats of speed and strength. I was supecting you'd say they can enlarge their bodies to crush the vampires, but you're basing this on another spell which can only be used as a momentary distraction?


> Harry can't fight Dudley back, although he is faster than him.  It's when Dudley catches him when the problems arise.  I think they talked about this in one of the later books.
> 
> I've never said that wizards are stronger or faster than muggles, but they do tend to live and stay active for longer. (See: Dumbledore, McG, etc.)  It's their abilities as wizards that make them stronger than the Twifags.  Speed is up for debate, depending on what you're talking about.  The ability to cast nonverbal spells is also a valuable asset.  Either way, Impedimenta and other spells would take care of the speed aspect.  And then you have Obscuro and conjunctivitis charms, which takes away vision.  Oh and Ron once mentioned a Supersensory charm, but we've never seen it in application.


So you're admitting the Wizards have shown no physical feats surpassing stopping a car and crossing a parking lot at 30-50mph speeds? Even with magic, and only translocation spells which only one person has shown to do in combat, the Wizards haven't shown jack shit to put them even close to athletes physical prowess.


> And still, vampires lack the ability to teleport at will.  And the only one who can cast a shield is Bella, whereas wizards have Protego Totalum.


Listen, listen well. I am not debating in favor of Twilight. The book series sucks, it's a piece of shit plot with hamstrung character development. As I have said before and will now reiterate, I am debating against this clear misunderstanding of Harry Potter Wizards. 

They are frail weak human beings
They have the tactical prowess of monkeys
They don't have plot induced stupidity, they just don't have the capacity to even realize the full potential of their magic.

This is backed up by the fact that they live in a medieval world
That they have no understanding of technology which is considered outdated in the seventies
Their very school system is set up to cause division and strife
Their magic is so powerful, if left into the hands of the competent, they could defeat almost any universe in a debate
This is _not_ plot induced stupidity. This is the way their culture works. PIS in HP is basically sending the Sorcerer stone to Hogwarts, not finding Voldemort when he's right under their noses, not being able to kill a *Basilisk* that has been living in their school for _centuries_, having Harry compete in the Triwizard Tournament, etc. etc. etc. shit we actually see in the books. There are a few others that are PIS, but failing to use Time Travel, failing to hand out Luck Potions, failing to create magical tools, failing to use the RoR and failing to use teleporting in combat is _not_ PIS, it is simple idiocy. Background, history, and simple common sense not being applied to their magic, after having it for millennia, is not PIS, or there would have been a single reference to combat transmutation of the enemy or combat teleportation(outside of the single most powerful wizard every doing it) or a reference to combat tools to takes down Death Eaters.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

i cant click spoiler tags cus my psp wont let me. what is the best to come out of it? i think its their special powers.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

> This is the way their culture works.



Their culture works the way it does because plot demands that Harry is the most competent individual in the universe. PIS, it's a wonderful thing. 



> but failing to use Time Travel, failing to hand out Luck Potions, failing to create magical tools, failing to use the RoR and failing to use teleporting in combat is not PIS, it is simple idiocy.



No, it's PIS because if they were to use all of those things against Voldemort from the start there wouldn't be any conflict, all the dark wizards would be dead or captured. PIS, it's a wonderful thing. 



> only translocation spells which only one person has shown to do in combat


Two. At least. 

Voldy and Dumbledore.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

didnt i say pis and cis or something like that are ruled out here.  can someone pm me on the real reasons you guys hate twilight so its not off topic here?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2009)

We hate Twilight because it sucks, and it's undeservingly popular.

That's the only reason to it.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, not the _only_ reasons. It conveys negative values and the characters are obscenely poor role models. My nieces read this shit and it's telling them that being in an abusive relationship with a crazed stalker is a good thing.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

i've seen different reasons like mostly cus of edward and bella.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2009)

I should've used "I" then.

@Sanin3
We don't care about the different reasons you've seen.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 24, 2009)

Good to see the hate is still strong; almost thought geek central would explode for a minute here.

And did someone say magical beasts from HP are actually fodder in this thread?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

i just wanted to know.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 24, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Well, not the _only_ reasons. It conveys negative values and the characters are obscenely poor role models. My nieces read this shit and it's telling them that being in an abusive relationship with a crazed stalker is a good thing.



This, my sister is an exceptionally bright young lady and she LOVES this shit. I just hope when she is done being a teenage fangirl, she realizes the poor quality and absurdly negative message that this tripe conveys.

And oh yeah Twilight still gets stomped.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Their culture works the way it does because plot demands that Harry is the most competent individual in the universe. PIS, it's a wonderful thing.


NO! World building and plot are TWO DIFFERENT THINGS. If you spent a shred of your life trying to come up with a fantasy/sci-fi story, world building is the first thing people conceive. A fucking clue, it's a wonderful thing.


> No, it's PIS because if they were to use all of those things against Voldemort from the start there wouldn't be any conflict, all the dark wizards would be dead or captured. PIS, it's a wonderful thing.


Again, NO THEY WOULDN'T! The Wizardry world RARELY sees conflict, with only three ever being mentioned in their entire history. They have never had to think outside the box when it comes to "wipe out the enemy". They're still at the point in their history where we were 200 years ago with rank and file combat tactics. Their warfare has not evolved to the point, to the desperation, needed to even conceive of using Time Travel to kill their enemies. They already have an aversion to it, seeing it took "all sorts of letters" from McGonagall to let Hermione use it for the year. Just because "Oh, since they didn't think of using it, it must be PIS" doesn't mean it is PIS. PIS is something to make the plot continue because the author wrote herself into a corner where common sense doesn't prevail. Time Travel _not being used_ to make the plot continue. 





> Two. At least.
> 
> Voldy and Dumbledore.



Quote an example from the book of Dumbledore using translocation in combat, because even after going through it to count how many times Voldemort has done it, I didn't read Dumbledore doing it once. Offer your proof. Oh who am I trying to kid. You won't offer proof, just like you wouldn't when I cornered you about the timespan Time Turners are trying to travel.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

> A fucking clue, it's a wonderful thing.


A fucking clue is a wonderful thing. I suggest you get one. I'm right, you're wrong. Your stupidity offends my senses. Block.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Good to see the hate is still strong; almost thought geek central would explode for a minute here.
> 
> And did someone say magical beasts from HP are actually fodder in this thread?



Yeah, outside of Dementors, Basilisk, and Dragons, they are fodder. Werewolves? Nothing special. Improved smelling and a hunger for human flesh. Centaurs? Bows and arrows with astrology divination, big whoop. Hippogriffs? A horse/bird? Goblins, bank accountants. Phoenixes? No harm done, kill it once, kill it twice, break all it's bones and let it suffer until it dies of old age and fly away in fear as soon as it comes back.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> A fucking clue is a wonderful thing. I suggest you get one. I'm right, you're wrong. Your stupidity offends my senses. Block.



Notice, everybody, how he doesn't have the guts to try to debate me and resorts to spam. GJ onomatopoeia, how you ever found your way into a debate forum is beyond me. It usually requires intelligence and debating.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2009)

What was the defense against Avada Kedava to Bella followed by Imperio to everyone else?



> Notice, everybody, how he doesn't have the guts to try to debate me and resorts to spam. GJ onomatopoeia, how you ever found your way into a debate forum is beyond me. It usually requires intelligence and debating.



You know, in order to win a debate, you must convince the other side.

No one is convinced.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

^ What SxS  said. they cant compete in speed,strength or intelligence.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 24, 2009)

Screen what exactly are the twilight vamps going to do against the dragons, dementors, and basilisk?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> they cant compete in speed,strength or intelligence.



That's not what he said.

If he did, he should back it up.

Speed = HP characters can react to Twilight Vampires so they can teleport away.

Strength = Avada Kedava does just as much damage as any Twilight Vamp can.

Intelligence = Everyone in Twilight is retarded and never shown a single piece of intelligence.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

1. only one character has teleported and no other speed has been show.

2.what deos avada kedave do again?

3. vamps can anylize their surroundings quickly and better than hermiony.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> That's not what he said.
> 
> If he did, he should back it up.
> 
> ...



You take a very oblique approach to the term "strength". I'm sure people don't say Sasuke is stronger than Lee or Gai because he has Chidori. Nor do they say is he faster than Gai or Lee because he has reverse summoning.

EDIT: I'll be back in an hour.
EDIT 2: This frustration I have for you all must be similar to EM's frustration for phenom. You're all taking the exact same approach to Harry Potter as phenom did to Goku. Hint, Goku couldn't always move at speeds when he did his teleport. Neither can wizards move the speed they could with their teleport.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 24, 2009)

Make sure your analogies are proper. 

And all those animals? Power by numbers.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Mar 24, 2009)

Wesker said:


> Screen what exactly are the twilight vamps going to do against the dragons, dementors, and basilisk?



Don't forget the giant spiders


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> <deleted>



Also, I asked you a question, what's the defense against an Avada Kedavra to Bella's head, and then an Imperio on everyone else?



sanin3 said:


> 1. only one character has teleported and no other speed has been show.



Harry, Ron, and Hermoine all apparated in the seventh book.

Nice try.



> 2.what deos avada kedave do again?



Kills people instantly if it hits.

Or if you assume Twilight characters are corpses (They are by dictionary definition) then this spell doesn't work, and they'll get turned into Inferi because they are corpses.



> 3. vamps can anylize their surroundings quickly and better than hermiony.



Proof or shut up.



ScreenXSurfer said:


> You take a very oblique approach to the term "strength". I'm sure people don't say Sasuke is stronger than Lee or Gai because he has Chidori. Nor do they say is he faster than Gai or Lee because he has reverse summoning.



I say Chidori is stronger than Lee and Gai, I don't care what anyone else thinks about it if they don't dispute it.

Reverse summoning isn't the same as speed since you can't resummon yourself without assistance, and you don't cover distance with it.

Speed = Distance/Time

In Sasuke's case, it's zero distance and they time is whatever it takes for someone to resummon him, that equals zero speed.

In the case of apparating, it's any distance divided by zero time, resulting in infinite speed.



> EDIT 2: This frustration I have for you all must be similar to EM's frustration for phenom. You're all taking the exact same approach to Harry Potter as phenom did to Goku. Hint, Goku couldn't always move at speeds when he did his teleport. Neither can wizards move the speed they could with their teleport.



So?

They can react to Twilight Vampire's speed and get out of the way by teleporting.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't believe this thread is still going.

HP characters have superhuman reflexes-- stated by author
HP characters can teleport
HP characters can transfigure their targets
HP characters can time travel
HP characters can fly with brooms
HP characters have Avada Kedavra which will overwhelm any Twilight defense
HP characters have powerful mental and physical shields

That is without:
Voldemort who is immortal
Dragons who can solo the Twilightverse
Acromantulas and Basilisks
Trolls, Giants, and Half-giants(some of whom are excellent wizards) that are probably as physically impressive as Twilight Vampires
The luck potion which is really an auto-win in this situation
Suits of armor that follow every order
Room of Requirement Hax
An army of Inferi

So wizards can react to vamps and with teleporting or flight keep their distance. From long range they spam Unforgivables or tranfiguration magic. Pretty simple, HP wins.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

can you proove they teleport in fights? twilight vamps are immortal which meens cant be killed unless you cut them and burn them. the vamps clearly strategize when they planned out everything against he volturi and alice even fooled aro.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2009)

Please keep it to the debate at hand people. 

No need to get personal with the comments.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> can you proove they teleport in fights?



You have no idea how hard it was to find a quote for this book without the book.



> 'He was there!' shouted a scarlet-robed man with a ponytail, [...] 'I saw him, Mr Fudge, I swear it was You-Know-Who, he grabbed a woman and Disapparated!'



- OotP, Chp 36, p720, British Ed.

Voldemort disapparated right out of the DoM while he was under attack.



> twilight vamps are immortal which meens cant be killed unless you cut them and burn them.



They're ageless, not immortal.

There is a difference, and they get killed by Avada Kedava same as anything else that's alive.



> the vamps clearly strategize when they planned out everything against he volturi and alice even fooled aro.



They had days, possibly weeks to do so, they have no preparation time in this scenario as you yourself have stated.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Ono, don't give a response like that after I just searched the internet for a quote proving they can do so!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, all right then.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks for ghe quote azure, really, but he teleported to escape and not to dodge or move to another spot on the fight. they are immortal since vamp babies are even called immortal children and can even reform together if cut up thats why they are burned. alice thought of the kid like renesme on spot and gave bella clues to what to do imediatly while looking too.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 24, 2009)

What difference does it make if he teleported to escape or to dodge? He can still teleport.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

yes but he never uses unless to escape so it matters how he used it.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 24, 2009)

He still has the ability to teleport so I don't see what is preventing him from teleporting in this fight.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

CIS is off by sanin3's own claims. They'll use teleportation to attack, to dodge, to move, what have you.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> thanks for ghe quote azure, really, but he teleported to escape and not to dodge or move to another spot on the fight.



Granted, there wasn't a lot of context there, but at that point in the book, Voldemort and the Death Eaters were fighting, and they all managed to apparate away, mid-combat.



> they are immortal since vamp babies are even called immortal children and can even reform together if cut up thats why they are burned.



There is a list, longer than the great wall of china, of characters that can survive being cut up, that doesn't make them immortal, the fact that they can be killed by being burnt proves they aren't immortal.



> alice thought of the kid like renesme on spot and gave bella clues to what to do imediatly while looking too.



This can't be a proper sentence.


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 24, 2009)

Felix Ficus


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

cis deosnt exist here. they fight like they would in the book and how will the wizards kill them when they have to cut them and burn them. all of them. if voldomort only teleports to escape you cant assume he will teleport in a fight unless to escape.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> cis deosnt exist here. they fight like they would in the book and how will the wizards kill them when they have to cut them and burn them. all of them. if voldomort only teleports to escape you cant assume he will teleport in a fight unless to escape.



No, Avada Kedava does the job just fine.

No need to burn them.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 24, 2009)

Harry Potter with platitude of anti vampire curses spells and wards rape.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

> they fight like they would in the book



If that were so, CIS would be on. But you've said more than once that it isn't.



> if voldomort only teleports to escape you cant assume he will teleport in a fight unless to escape.



Unless CIS is off, which it is according to you.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 24, 2009)

> CIS is off by sanin3's own claims. They'll use teleportation to attack, to dodge, to move, what have you.


 I know, I am trying to find out why Sanin3 thinks otherwise.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 24, 2009)

Wesker said:


> I know, I am trying to find out why Sanin3 thinks otherwise.



Because Sanin3 dosen't want to lose.


----------



## Minh489 (Mar 24, 2009)

Harry Potterverse Wins Via The Following

1)Dementors
2)Superior Numbers
3)Being Said By The Author To Be Super Human And Twlight Vamps Beingf only Peek Human
4)Timetravel
5)Inferi Swarm


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

you guys dont get that cis and pis cant be used here. they fight like they would in the book. i want this to be a thread that uses stuff and fights like they would in the book. big deal if the author said something cus unless stated in the books or shown in them you cant use her quote because she didnt put it in the book which is what we are talking about. a death spell cant kill vamps that have been stated in the book to only be able to be killed by cutting and burning them.
what is felix ficus?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> you guys dont get that cis and pis cant be used here. they fight like they would in the book. i want this to be a thread that uses stuff and fights like they would in the book. big deal if the author said something cus unless stated in the books or shown in them you cant use her quote because she didnt put it in the book which is what we are talking about.


 
The statement made by the author was given to explain why the wizards were able to cast the spells and react at the quick speeds they do, it's completely legitimate.



> a death spell cant kill vamps that have been stated in the book to only be able to be killed by cutting and burning them.



Do they have magic death spells in Twilight?

Because if not, then a statement made about nothing being able to kill them doesn't count.



> what is felix ficus?



It's a potion that gives whoever drinks it Siobhan's power, except they actually know they have that power.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

> they fight like they would in the book



In other words CIS is on, which you just said is not the case as demonstrated by this:



> you guys dont get that cis and pis cant be used here.


----------



## Minh489 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sanin3. Even If They Kill Everything Else. How Are They Going To Kill The Dementors?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2009)

Minh489, do you have some strange function that capitalizes the first letter of every word, or do you do that yourself?

Just wondering.


----------



## Minh489 (Mar 24, 2009)

No. I Just Like Using Caps Easier To Read.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Also, I asked you a question, what's the defense against an Avada Kedavra to Bella's head, and then an Imperio on everyone else?


Nothing? What does this have to do with strength? This just shows power, unless you confuse the two words, I don't see physical strength here.


> Harry, Ron, and Hermoine all apparated in the seventh book.
> 
> Nice try.


Not in combat to attack other people.


> Or if you assume Twilight characters are corpses (They are by dictionary definition) then this spell doesn't work, and they'll get turned into Inferi because they are corpses.


Are you really confusing what a dead body is again? I can make a list of things Vampires can do that dead bodies can't.


> I say Chidori is stronger than Lee and Gai, I don't care what anyone else thinks about it if they don't dispute it.


So quit saying Wizards are stronger than Vampires, when only their spells are. When I see a wizard stop a car or something else with their own body and no magic attached, I'll concede. 


> Reverse summoning isn't the same as speed since you can't resummon yourself without assistance, and you don't cover distance with it.
> 
> Speed = Distance/Time
> 
> ...


Apparation is what moves them, not the Wizards themselves. If I get into a car and drive, that does not mean that I, SceenXSurfer, am faster than Michael Johnson. How many times have I used a similar analogy? Show me a wizard sprinting faster than a Human. Show me a wizard out-lifting a human.


> So?
> 
> They can react to Twilight Vampire's speed and get out of the way by teleporting.


That isn't what is under debate here, and even if it was, name a Wizard outside of Voldemort who can teleport in the midst of a fight.


Azure Flame Kite said:


> You have no idea how hard it was to find a quote for this book without the book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could have provided that quote. Want me to provide the other times Voldemort apparates too? End this whole fiasco once and for all?



> They're ageless, not immortal.
> 
> There is a difference, and they get killed by Avada Kedava same as anything else that's alive.


So you're not taking word-of-mouth from characters here, yet when they say soulless and dead, you are? Drop the double standards.




Wesker said:


> What difference does it make if he teleported to escape or to dodge? He can still teleport.


But in the context of how they use it is detrimental to the outcome of their fight. How about we say that since Sasuke can use reverse summoning, or some space time jutsu, combined with the reaction times of his sharingan, he should kill several people in One Piece or bleach. Since nobody summoned Sasuke, he obviously can initiate the teleport himself. Finally, something I brought up a thousand times, only Voldemort can apparate while fighting.


EDIT: I'm done with this thread. I try not to get mad in debates, but this one has gotten me pretty upset. HP verse wins though various ways even with PIS on.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd say I was suprised this has gone of for twenty pages despite the utter obviousness of the fact that HPverse would win, but I've seen Avatar vs Naruto threads that lasted longer.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

^ exactly, SxS explains better than i do.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Nothing? What does this have to do with strength? This just shows power, unless you confuse the two words, I don't see physical strength here.



So you admit Twilight loses here?

Why are we still debating?

We've already got your concession.

Also Power =/= Strength =/= Physical Strength, try learning vocabulary.



> Not in combat to attack other people.



Can you provide anything that would suggest that matters?

Otherwise I can say none of the Twilight Vamps can attack any of the Harry Potter characters because they have magic in their blood.



> Are you really confusing what a dead body is again? I can make a list of things Vampires can do that dead bodies can't.



So?

It's still a dead body.

I can name a whole slew of things other humans can do that I can't, doesn't mean I'm not a human.



> So quit saying Wizards are stronger than Vampires, when only their spells are. When I see a wizard stop a car or something else with their own body and no magic attached, I'll concede.



I said strength, not physical strength.

Reading comprehension would help your debating skills.



> Apparation is what moves them, not the Wizards themselves. If I get into a car and drive, that does not mean that I, SceenXSurfer, am faster than Michael Johnson. How many times have I used a similar analogy? Show me a wizard sprinting faster than a Human. Show me a wizard out-lifting a human.



Yes, if you are driving a car, you have greater than Michael Johnson, just like how a Wizard with apparating abilities can move faster than a Twilight Vamp.



> That isn't what is under debate here, and even if it was, name a Wizard outside of Voldemort who can teleport in the midst of a fight.



All of the ones that can apparate.



> I could have provided that quote. Want me to provide the other times Voldemort apparates too? End this whole fiasco once and for all?



You have any proof that apparating is affected by being in combat?

You seem to be grasping at straws.



> So you're not taking word-of-mouth from characters here, yet when they say soulless and dead, you are? Drop the double standards.



What?

They aren't immortal, they're ageless, Vampires have died, they obviously aren't immortal.

The book itself has disproven the immortality claim.

There aren't any double standards here, it's not as if a Vampire didn't die, and I'm just saying the Vampires are liars just cause they said it, Vampires have died



sanin3 said:


> ^ exactly, SxS explains better than i do.



You realize SxS is of the opinion that Twilight loses right?


----------



## Wesker (Mar 24, 2009)

> Finally, something I brought up a thousand times, only Voldemort can apparate while fighting.


 There was nothing about apparition that would imply that it can't be cast in combat just like counterspells and such.


----------



## Minh489 (Mar 24, 2009)

Your Kidding Right Sanin3. The HPverse Out Numbers Twilight And Has Timetravel, Gragons, Werewolves, And Boggarts. Tell How Is Twlight Going To Beat All Those.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

they can have as many newborns as their are humans so dont talk about numbers, you never countered alecs mist since i said only vampires could see the mist a barely.  HP's werewolves are just harry guys, thw twilight ones are gaint wolves. look who wins in a werewolf fight.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 24, 2009)

....I assume that creating a newborn takes some time to do? So it's not like when the fight starts twilight will all of a sudden have all of the humans turned into newborns.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> they can have as many newborns as their are humans so dont talk about numbers, you never countered alecs mist since i said only vampires could see the mist a barely.



You realize that enhanced eyesight is a detriment when it comes to seeing mist right?

If your eyesight is enhanced, you'll see it as transparent.



> HP's werewolves are just harry guys, thw twilight ones are gaint wolves. look who wins in a werewolf fight.



Avada Kedava, good bye Werewolf.


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> You realize SxS is of the opinion that Twilight loses right?



I laughed out loud in real life.


----------



## Minh489 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sanin3 Hpverse Has Vampires To You Know. Also Where's The Battle Taking Place?


----------



## Abigail (Mar 24, 2009)

Minh489 said:


> Sanin3 Hpverse Has Vampires To You Know. Also Where's The Battle Taking Place?



Since it wasn't stated it takes place in the OBD default arena, The Room of Time and Space.


----------



## Minh489 (Mar 24, 2009)

That Means That The Twilight Vamps Can't Make Newborns Right?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

i assumed an open feild. what place do you think makes the place even for both of them?
a lot of stuff like pottions need preperation but you assume they have them so how come i cant say alice saw the fight happening a week before and they made a lot of newborns?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i assumed an open feild. what place do you think makes the place even for both of them?



Half of the World is Forks Washington with the Volturi, Werewolves, and everyone else and the other half is Hogswart and the surrounding areas with Voldemort, the Death Eaters, and the Ministry of Magic.



> a lot of stuff like pottions need preperation but you assume they have them so how come i cant say alice saw the fight happening a week before and they made a lot of newborns?



Because that's completely out of Alice's character and you said CIS is on. (You also said, it's off, but I'm going with the more recent statement)

Also, _Accio Felix Felicius_ doesn't take any time, and it instantly gives them one if it exists (which it does.)


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

alice always gets a vision if it involves her family and aro can see what she saw with a touch and he wont hestitate to make newborns. felix ficis and soibhan cancle each other out except soibhan's is natural and can be used aslong as she wants it to while the pottion runs out and they dont know who cancled it out while soibhan keeps going


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 24, 2009)

Anyway, doesn't the Harry Potterverse have the creatures mentioned in those charity books? Like the one whose very breath can wipe out villages? Not to mention the literal swarm of giant spiders, centaurs, and FUCKING DEMENTORS.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 24, 2009)

> However, Alice's sight is limited: she can only see the outcome of a decision once it is made - meaning it can change all too quickly. Also, the future is subjective and Alice cannot see it once werewolves become involved.



There's werewolves on either side of the fight. Alice is useless.



> felix ficis and soibhan cancle each other out



Incorrect. Felix Felicis is always active. Soibhan has to concentrate really hard for it to happen.  While she's trying to concentrate she gets Avada Kedavra'd.


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2009)

Lmao 21 pages ridiculous.

Still haven't answered how they are gonna face dementors. Twampires are so emo they have no emotion much less happy thoughts.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 24, 2009)

what makes you think anyone but voldimorte will use a spell like that? the domenters cant get near renata to suck out her soul. the spiderds are useless againts vamps. to vamps the centars ans spiders are walking marshmallows. the vamps attack their prey from behind so baselisks gaze is useless and kate touches its eyes and they turn to jelly.


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2009)

What are you talking about? Since when do the dementors give a darn about Voldemart casting spells? If they see prey they go regardless. And why can't dementors suck the soul of this so called "renata"?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 25, 2009)

> what makes you think anyone but voldimorte will use a spell like that?



CIS is off, so everyone that knows how to use it will use it.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 25, 2009)

i said they fight like in the book, i didnt know what cis ment so i said not to mention it along with pis.

if you get near renata you are deflected away and forget why you wanted to attack her.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 25, 2009)

Dragons still kill them.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 25, 2009)

with what. if they use fire then bejamin blows it back at them. if they do a physical attack then renata's power activates and their attack is made useless


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 25, 2009)

> i said they fight like in the book



So that limits the people who will use Avada Kedavra to the 30+ named Death Eaters, and the potentially hundreds of unnamed ones.



> if you get near renata you are deflected away and forget why you wanted to attack her.


 They Apparate inside her shield and Avada Kedavra her ass.



> renata's power activates and their attack is made useless



Prove it's strong enough to deflect dragons.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 25, 2009)

renata is the sheild and carlisle said when you physicaly attack her your attack is redirected and you have no memory why you were attacking in the first place.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 25, 2009)

Prove it works on dragons.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 25, 2009)

well they have a brain to forget and they are physicaly attacking her so they qualify as being able to be directed.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 25, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well they have a brain to forget and they are physicaly attacking her so they qualify as being able to be directed.



Prove it works on Dementors.

Anyway, that is such a gigantic no-limits fallacy, I have no idea where to start...


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 25, 2009)

no since thats her power and mental attacks could beat her but bella's sheild blocks them from that making those two nearly invincible. the domentors are so slow they dont need bella and renata to kill them.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 25, 2009)

Avada Kedavra kills them both.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 25, 2009)

speed>>avada kedavera
they have to say the words and the vamps are to fast for their spell to hit


----------



## Abigail (Mar 25, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> speed>>avada kedavera
> they have to say the words and the vamps are to fast for their spell to hit



Failpires are under peak human speed, no they wouldn't.


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 25, 2009)

How many vampires and wizards are in this match anyway? The wizards should be able to use their fodder mages to make firing lines, 17 century style, spamming stun spells with the more intelligent and skilled mages provide support if needed.


----------



## Sieg (Mar 25, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Failpires are under peak human speed, no they wouldn't.



21 pages of shit, but this, this right here proves how much fail you people are made of.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 25, 2009)

Sieg said:


> 21 pages of shit, but this, this right here proves how much fail you people are made of.



They have been calculated at only 102 mph, which is within peak human reaction time. That is what I meant to say. 

No reason to be insulting over a typo.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 25, 2009)

Just to weigh in, but sanin3 is aware of nonverbal spells, right? They can be cast as fast as a wizard can think the incantation.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 25, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Just to weigh in, but sanin3 is aware of nonverbal spells, right? They can be cast as fast as a wizard can think the incantation.



I do believe this was brought up already but sanin3 just ignored it along with all the other points brought up.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 25, 2009)

i know there are nonverbal spells but like what? don't remember any. i seriosly dont remember harry reacting to something in human speed either.

(P.S. i got a pm on why im bad at spelling and you guys bring it up a lot. i'm on psp so its like texting which is slower and i press wrong buttons a lot. so sorry but i want to keep up with you thats why i really dont capitelize cus it takes longer ans i use terms from texting like- cus, u, r)


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 25, 2009)

Nonverbal spells are used all the time.  Voldemort and Dumbledore's fight in the fifth book is the perfect example.

Ignore the points all you want, Twilight loses.


----------



## Koi (Mar 25, 2009)

So I go to sleep and this is what happens in this thread? 

Still doesn't matter, Twilight loses anyway.


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 25, 2009)

Felix Felicis


----------



## Sylar (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey sanin3. Answer me this and I'll admit Twilight wins and get everyone else to admit it too.

How does the Twilightverse stop the Dementors?


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 25, 2009)

Sylar said:


> How does the Twilightverse stop the Dementors?



Would the Dementor's kiss even work, the faglight vampires apparently don't have a soul.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 25, 2009)

According to Team Twilight they do because Edward only said they don't have souls and character statements aren't valid.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 25, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> According to Team Twilight they do because Edward only said they don't have souls and character statements aren't valid.



Oh, okay then, continue with your regularly scheduled rape-fest.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 25, 2009)

Ahh, I love the smell of faggish vampire rape...


----------



## Koi (Mar 25, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Hey sanin3. Answer me this and I'll admit Twilight wins and get everyone else to admit it too.
> 
> How does the Twilightverse stop the Dementors?





Arakasi said:


> Would the Dementor's kiss even work, the faglight vampires apparently don't have a soul.





Onomatopoeia said:


> According to Team Twilight they do because Edward only said they don't have souls and character statements aren't valid.



Which makes an enormous problem, because in the Potterverse, the soul is a very important thing.  .   Dementors are soulless beings, though, and seem to be the single exception to this rule.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 25, 2009)

well have you seen their speed. they are to slow to get near them and they physicaly need to be close to them and thats where renata helps them in deflecting the domentors. also im pretty sure the domentors can be sliced up by the vamps since they seem to have a body


----------



## Koi (Mar 25, 2009)

No, vampires without wands have zero protection from dementors.  When they even get close to you, they cripple you by making you see your worst memory over and over.  They seem to be immortal, otherwise.  The only known defense to them are Patronus charms.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 25, 2009)

Avada. Kedavra.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 25, 2009)

isnt that a no limits fallacy? vamps dont remember their human life. the worst that could have happened renata was she broke a nail. if you cripple her you still cant get near her since her body is the sheild.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 25, 2009)

Avada Kedavra.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 25, 2009)

isnt voldamort the only person who's used it?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 25, 2009)

No, the Death Eaters use it all the time. 
Not that Voldemort couldn't solo.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 25, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> isnt voldamort the only person who's used it?





You don't know _anything_ about the Potterverse, do some research and you'll realize how bad Twifail gets stomped. Or maybe not.


----------



## The last Dalek (Mar 25, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> isnt voldamort the only person who's used it?



I never read the later books but I hear more or less all his Death Eaters do it all the time.

Anyway as I said before the Percy Jacksonverse comes in and rapes them both.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 25, 2009)

sorry, i read the books a year and a half ago so i forget stuff. how is the spell embodied. like what form is it in?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 25, 2009)

It's not a physical attack if that's what you're wondering. Nor is it a mental attack.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 25, 2009)

You say the incantation and whatever you're aiming at dies. Period.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 25, 2009)

it can be dodged since it appears in a beam. the death eaters can be killed by any vamp. the vamps speed are faster than any feats shown in HP by a wizard.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 25, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> it can be dodged since it appears in a beam. the death eaters can be killed by any vamp. the vamps speed are faster than any feats shown in HP by a wizard.



Teleportation and port keys, hurr durr. :WOW

And as for you, Ono, I expect some rep when you are able to give it to me again since I provided your new sig.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 25, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> Not really. Flash beat someone who had teleportation in a race. He simply raced to the goal before the other dude could think of teleporting there.





Did you seriously just compare Twilight vamps to Flash?  Really?  *Really?*




ScreenXSurfer said:


> The discussion at hand was discussing speed and strength to prove it is superhuman. Anybody with a brain would realize that she(or he) must have been implying the Wizards can levitate themselves to move quickly, or it's a big fucking RED HERRING! Where is your reading comprehension, let alone logic, for not thinking that before posting this shit. I should have known better to assume it from you, given your past post in this thread. From jumping on the bandwagon with the time travel shit which I've repeatedly debunked, and failing to even offer a debate. I won't be surprised if you respond in a snip-quote fashion.
> 
> No it doesn't. Teleportation is just translocation of space, not physical movement. I can get in a car, doesn't mean I'm faster than an Olympic champion. And since only _one_ wizard has shown to have this ability during combat it clearly and obviously doesn't apply to the greater majority. Now, since you decided to include yourself in this debate, point out to me where the fuck it is shown wizards are stronger and faster than the Vampires.



Well, considering that Koi has proved you wrong, no need for me to get into this.  You fail again, but nice try.  Furthermore, Azure proved that the vamps aren't even that fast, so teleportation is still superior to their speed.

Get mad and babble all you want, it won't change the fact that Twilight loses and that your arguments are made of fail. 

Try harder. 




sanin3 said:


> didnt i say pis and cis or something like that are ruled out here.  can someone pm me on the real reasons you guys hate twilight so its not off topic here?



I'll be completely serious with you.  Twilight is hated because it is horribly wirtten, and is filled with Mary-Sues and Gary-Stus, all of whom have no character depth.  The details of the book, even the love aspect, make no sense, and it is like a teenage girl's wet dream.  And the screaming fangirls do not help, either.
_____ _______ _____ _____ _____

Considering that no one has managed to refute the basilisk, dementors, dragons, fiend fire, transfiguration, and time travel, Harry Potterverse clearly wins.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 25, 2009)

and when would they get the chance since vamps move faster than the human eye can see and teleportation and port keys are never shown to be used when there is something really fast and would kill the most powerful wizards in a second


----------



## Wesker (Mar 25, 2009)

There are a lot of wizards. And the magical creatures still kill the vampires.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 25, 2009)

> vamps move faster than the human eye can see



They are faster than normal Humans but they aren't faster than wizards.

The wizard Apparates behind them and then Avada Kedavra their vampire ass.



> would be killed by the most powerful wizards in a second



Fixed.


----------



## Koi (Mar 25, 2009)

Dumbledore and Grindelwald could literally solo the Twiverse without wands.


sanin3 said:


> isnt that a no limits fallacy? *vamps dont remember their human life.* the worst that could have happened renata was she broke a nail. if you cripple her you still cant get near her since her body is the sheild.


Right, which is why Bella went back to see her dad after she changed.  Lawl.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2009)

This retarded thread is still going on? Holy fucking shit this thread should have ended with "Time travel is a wonderful thing" .


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 25, 2009)

bella was a newborn and didnt follow newborn expectations so your point in that is useless. again your assuming the teleportbehind them and use a forbiden spell on them from the begining. magical creatures cant even hurt them because of their hard skin. the baselisk was your only hope in creatures and is too slow to even see the vamps let alone the vamps see its eyes.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 25, 2009)

> magical creatures cant even hurt them because of their hard skin


Prove they have hard enough skin to not be hurt by dragons.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 25, 2009)

> again your assuming the teleportbehind them and use a forbiden spell on them from the begining.



Forbidden means nothing to Death Eaters. They can and will use any and all of the forbidden spells indiscriminately.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 26, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Forbidden means nothing to Death Eaters. They can and will use any and all of the forbidden spells indiscriminately.



yes, but they need to say the incantation which none of them will have time to finish it

@ Wesker- edward took a hit from an out of control car with out a scratch, he can take being slashed by dragon claws made of bone(easily breakable) plus renata can protect them from physical attacks and if the dragons shoot flames then they dodge them


----------



## Abigail (Mar 26, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> yes, but they need to say the incantation which none of them will have time to finish it


 Failpires do not move fast enough to blitz them that badly.



> @ Wesker- edward took a hit from an out of control car with out a scratch, he can take being slashed by dragon claws made of bone(easily breakable) plus renata can protect them from physical attacks and if the dragons shoot flames then they dodge them



How fast was this car going. Dosen't matter I'm sure the Dragon has more power behind it. Also you still haven't countered this


Time travel. It's a wonderful thing.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 26, 2009)

> yes, but they need to say the incantation which none of them will have time to finish it



Spells can be used non-verbally, they are cast as fast at the wizard thinks to use it, and TVamps are not fast enough to do anything in the time it takes for a wizard to cast a spell nomally, much less non-verbally.



> edward



Already been Avada Kedavrad.





> renata


Already been Avada Kedavrad.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 26, 2009)

avada kedavara can be dodged. deosnt matter how much force the dragons have. bone is still bone and will break. the vamps are faster than the human eye can see and the the wizards are humans and have human eyes. timtraveling one day back aint going to make a difference


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 26, 2009)

> avada kedavara can be dodged



Yes it can. But not by TVamps.



> the vamps are faster than the human eye can see and the the wizards are humans and have human eyes



Wizards have superhuman reaction speeds. This means they can see and react to things far faster than any normal Human can react to. And TVamps don't even have peak Human speed.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 26, 2009)

reaction means if attacked they react. it has nothing to do with their eyes being beyond human. whats the fastest they have ever reacted to? vamps are way faster than humans and wizards since edward rushed to protect bella from the car that almost hit her in a flash when he was 4 cars away. he was their imediatly and even holded her and crouched down before the car hit and the car was like a few feet away. no wizard could have done that without magic


----------



## Sin (Mar 26, 2009)

This thread is never going to end.

Rational People: HP blasts vampires away.
sanin3: Too fast for eye to see.
*rational people prove that's not true*
sanin3: Too fast for eye to see.
Rational People: ... *provide 5 other ways for HPverse to win*
sanin3: Too fast for eye to see.


At which point, most of you guys should have left the thread and let it die. Why are you staying?


----------



## Koi (Mar 26, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> reaction means if attacked they react. it has nothing to do with their eyes being beyond human. whats the fastest they have ever reacted to? vamps are way faster than humans and wizards since edward rushed to protect bella from the car that almost hit her in a flash when he was 4 cars away. he was their imediatly and even holded her and crouched down before the car hit and the car was like a few feet away.* no wizard could have done that without magic*



Key point: They still could have done it.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 26, 2009)

countered 5 reasons
countered dragons with impenitrable skin
countered timetravel since its only been used go up to a day then thats all
countered felix ficcus with soibhan, they council each other out 
countered baselisk with speed, cant kill
what you cant see    
countered domentors with speed, to slow and renata 
countered avada kedavra, can be dodged by their speed


----------



## Sin (Mar 26, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> countered 5 reasons
> countered dragons
> countered timetravel since its only been used go up to a day then thats all
> countered felix ficcus with soibhan
> ...


Too fast for the eye to see.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 26, 2009)

yea, thats one of the stuff thats enhaced when you become a vampire


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 26, 2009)

> countered 5 reasons



No you didn't


> countered dragons with impenitrable skin



No limits. Prove TVamps have impenetrable skin




> countered baselisk with speed, cant kill what you cant see



Prove the Basilisk can't see them.



> countered felix ficcus with soibhan, they council each other out



No they don't. Felix Felicis is always active. Soibhan doesn't even know she has a power at all and even if she did she would have to concentrate really hard for it to activate once. More than enough time to Avada Kedavra her. 



> countered domentors with speed, to slow and renata




Renata's already been Avada Kedavrad.The TVamps don't know it's a bad idea to get close to Dementors so they try and engage them in close combat only to get killed when the Dementor kisses them.



> countered avada kedavra, can be dodged by their speed



They have no idea what wizards can do, what Avada Kedavra does, and they can't see behind them, so have no reason to dodge even if they could(which they can't).

 All they know is that one second there's a wizard there and the next he's gone and then they're dead because said wizard apparate behind them and used Avada Kedavra.


Whatev, I quit. It's like arguing with a particularly obstinate brick wall. *blocks sanin3*


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 26, 2009)

edward can read their thoughts to know what they'll do anf you cant surprise alice so both know what avada kedavra can do.
its been said vamps skin can only be penatrated by another vamp or a werewolf like jacob. the baselisk was really slow harry could out run it. the domentors are like flying sheets. vamps are fast enough to rip them appart before they suck out their " soul" which edward say they didnt have. soibhan just needs to want what she wants and she's influencing the events so its countinous.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 26, 2009)

Also, HP has the Resurrection Stone, meaning they can revive anyone the vamps kill, or even better, bring back Merlin himself to fight.

Twilight loses.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 26, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> edward can read their thoughts to know what they'll do anf you cant surprise alice so both know what avada kedavra can do.
> its been said vamps skin can only be penatrated by another vamp or a werewolf like jacob. the baselisk was really slow harry could out run it. the domentors are like flying sheets. vamps are fast enough to rip them appart before they suck out their " soul" which edward say they didnt have. soibhan just needs to want what she wants and she's influencing the events so its countinous.



No.



Normally I'd take time explaining how twilight loses but every single bit of your argument has already been destroyed yet you keep on repeating it as if the more you say it the more true it becomes.

So from now on I'm just going to answer all your posts in this thread with No.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 26, 2009)

most of you never read the book and get your info from the internet which can say anything. if you never read the books then your in no position to even question their speed in the book. its like i cant go to a thread about luffy vs ichigo and question any of their speed if i never read the manga which is cannon like the twilight book.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 26, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> yes, but they need to say the incantation which none of them will have time to finish it



Non-verbal spells



> @ Wesker- edward took a hit from an out of control car with out a scratch, he can take being slashed by dragon claws made of bone(easily breakable) avada kedavara can be dodged. deosnt matter how much force the dragons have. bone is still bone and will break.



All bones are not created equal. Do you think they could break Superman's bones, too?



sanin3 said:


> . the vamps are faster than the human eye can see



The only calc shown here was 102 mph, which is not faster than the human eye can see.



> and the the wizards are humans and have human eyes.



Not according to J.K Rowling



sanin3 said:


> edward can read their thoughts to know what they'll dop



Occlumency



> anf you cant surprise alice so both know what avada kedavra can do.



Except there are werewolves on both sides so her powers are worthless.



> its been said vamps skin can only be penatrated by another vamp or a werewolf like jacob.



Now this is a no - limits fallacy.



> the baselisk was really slow harry could out run it.



The problem isn't outrunning it, it's outrunning its field of vision.



> the domentors are like flying sheets. vamps are fast enough to rip them appart before they suck out their " soul" which edward say they didnt have.



IIRC they don't have actual physical bodies



> soibhan just needs to want what she wants and she's influencing the events so its countinous.



Except she can barely use her power and doesn't even know she has it.



sanin3 said:


> most of you never read the book and get your info from the internet which can say anything. if you never read the books then your in no position to even question their speed in the book. its like i cant go to a thread about luffy vs ichigo and question any of their speed if i never read the manga which is cannon like the twilight book.



Sure you can. If someone posts Luffy is faster than Ichigo but  you have never read One Piece, you can ask him to prove it with scans and calcs. So prove it then.


----------



## RWB (Mar 26, 2009)

You know what's funny about this thread? No HP animals cept dragons.

Send in the animals of HP-verse.

If it takes about a hundred wizards to deal with ONE Nundu, even Sanin3 must admit it should take at least 5-10 Twilight Vamps, right?

There are more  than 1 nundu in HP-verse.


Or we take the Tebo, closely resembling a warthog, only more dangerous and capable to turn invisible.


10 Nundu+The entire wizard community stomps the Twilightverse.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 26, 2009)

RWB said:


> You know what's funny about this thread? No HP animals cept dragons.
> 
> Send in the animals of HP-verse.
> 
> ...



Yet another way for the HPverse to win that sanin3 will ignore.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 26, 2009)

Actually isn't there something in the HPverse that's like a living shadow and kills without a trace? I remember reading it in that beastiary a long time ago...


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 26, 2009)

How many tvamps is in this anyway? because if it's less than a few hundered then i see them go down to sheer weight of numbers, even if sanin3 was correct in its arguments.

I mean, throw in possibly a hundered thousand wizards, loads of dangerous magical animals, _Dementors_ and the odd extremely powerful artifact and we have a force that can take on verses way more powerful than twilightverse.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 26, 2009)

whats a nundu?
you guys are counting wizards the have never been named in here. there are a lot more vamps that just the cullens,volturi and 5 covens.
you can only see a blur when vamps move fast if your expecting speed which the wizards arent right now. also the vamps are completly silent to even be heard. 
prove HP's best reflexes


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 26, 2009)

the authors statement isnt proof from the book. she has to show it in the book.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 26, 2009)

No, she does not, considering it's her book.  Dumbledore wasn't shown to be gay in the book, but that doesn't change the fact that he is, because JKR said so.  This is her world, her canon, so it counts. 

As for arguing the speed, Azure already did a calc for it and she has read the books, so yes, we can argue it.

Also, I see you have no counter for the Resurrection Stone.

Bitch moan, grumble groan, you still lose.


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 26, 2009)

I see you still haven't answered how many vampires there is


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 26, 2009)

there are more vamps. they never gave a number. you guys assume voldemort will help dumbledort? he hates them and with chelsea she can break all their bonds. even ron and hermione will turn on harry. plus heidi can make you see what you desire most distracting everyone, even creature will they get killed. their desires will be so real they wont want to break away. also victoria can escape out of almost any situation the wizards can put her in.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 26, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> there are more vamps. they never gave a number. you guys assume voldemort will help dumbledort? he hates them and with chelsea she can break all their bonds. even ron and hermione will turn on harry. plus heidi can make you see what you desire most distracting everyone, even creature will they get killed. their desires will be so real they wont want to break away. also victoria can escape out of almost any situation the wizards can put her in.



They are on the same side in this match so they will work together.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 26, 2009)

As an interesting side note:



> Victoria's special ability was to know when a place was safe to escape to



She can't escape any situation the wizards put her in. ^_^


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 26, 2009)

A nundu's very breath is able to kill entire villages. Some Ridgeback dragons have been recorded hunting whales and pulling them out of the sea. Not everyone is going to be protected from Dementors by the shield. And as for the Resurrection Stone...



sanin3 said:


> there are more vamps. they never gave a number.



Unaccounted for Vamps do not matter in a verse vs verse battle. It's like saying, "There are more pirates in One Piece: They never gave a number."



sanin3 said:


> you guys assume voldemort will help dumbledort? he hates them and with chelsea she can break all their bonds. even ron and hermione will turn on harry. plus heidi can make you see what you desire most distracting everyone, even creature will they get killed. their desires will be so real they wont want to break away. also victoria can escape out of almost any situation the wizards can put her in.



It's verse-vs-verse.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 26, 2009)

yes but they are in character and like i said chelsea can break bonds like trust and freinship where even the minastry of magic will fight each other. chelsea can even make them wanna join the volturi. since i cant bring in uacounted vamps then you only get the wizards they have named and have shown powers. also heidi can distract most wizards even creatures


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 26, 2009)

Avada Kedavra.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 26, 2009)

how can they use avada kedavra when they are see what they desire most right in front of them? while they are distracted chelsea gets the ministry of magic to join the volturi and break the bonds they had with any wizards meaning they will not hesitate to kill harry or dumbledort


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 26, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> yes but they are in character and like i said chelsea can break bonds like trust and freinship where even the minastry of magic will fight each other. chelsea can even make them wanna join the volturi. since i cant bring in uacounted vamps then you only get the wizards they have named and have shown powers. also heidi can distract most wizards even creatures



So Chelsea has imperio, a spell every Death Eater knows?

You get unnamed Vamps that have been shown to exist. The wizards working in the Ministry of Magic exist, even if they are unnamed. Likewise, all the wizards at the World Cup still exist.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 26, 2009)

> how can they use avada kedavra when they are see what they desire most right in front of them?


How can the vamps make the wizards see what they desire most when said vamps have already been Avada Kedavrad? Plus, Occlumency cancels out that shit.


> chelsea


Already Avada Kedavrad


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 26, 2009)

heidi like most volturi use their powers instantly while they dont use occlumency if they dont know they use stuff that affects the mind unless you can proove they go into a fight with occlumecy on when they dont even know if the otherside has mind stuff. chelsea can break their bonds perminently. once she breaks them they are too easy to get them on their side and bond them with the volturi


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 26, 2009)

> heidi


 Already Avada Kedavrad.



> chelsea


Already Avada Kedavrad.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> heidi like most volturi use their powers instantly while they dont use occlumency if they dont know they use stuff that affects the mind unless you can proove they go into a fight with occlumecy on when they dont even know if the otherside has mind stuff. chelsea can break their bonds perminently. once she breaks them they are too easy to get them on their side and bond them with the volturi



You mean Legillimency yes, as Occlumency is the practice of repelling mind control and unwanted minds (more or less).


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 26, 2009)

so then what deos legillimacy do exactly?


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 26, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> so then what deos legillimacy do exactly?



The ability to look into someone's mind.

Occlumency is the ability to repel mind looking. 

Also, what do the vampires do against Imperio?


----------



## chulance (Mar 26, 2009)

Legimency can also make the victim be sent into their own memories. So anyway AVADA KEDAVARA! CRUCIO AND IMPERIO. These 3 spells own the Twighlightverse


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 26, 2009)

well heidi's,janes and alecs arent mind controling so they have no protection against them. no spells matter when they are seeing their desires,illusions, or senses taken away they cant aim their spells


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 26, 2009)

Occlumency is the art of closing off ones mind, preventing anyone from manipulating their thoughts and feelings, or influencing them.

And since TVamp special abilities are based around attacking the mind, Occlumency would defend against them.



> Heidi


Already Avada Kedavrad.



> jane


Already Avada Kedavrad.


> alec



Already Avada Kedavrad.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 26, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> heidi


Already Avada Kedavrad.


> jane


Time travel. It's a wonderful thing. 





> alec


Already Avada Kedavrad.


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Mar 27, 2009)

Flying on a broomstick, particularly one which accelerates as quickly as the Firebolt, must necessarily involve some form of magic protective field holding rider to broom and shielding against wind and inertial forces. Without this, it seems unlikely that anyone could hang on when a Firebolt accelerates from zero to *150 mph* in only ten seconds (PA4). 

The U.N. has repeatedly held "Emergency Special Sessions" focusing solely on Israel. Originally conceived in 1950 for emergencies like the Korean War, Emergency Special Sessions over the past 15 years have only focused on Israel. No Emergency Special Sessions were convened to examine the genocide in Rwanda, ethnic cleansing in the former Yugoslavia or other major world conflicts.



vold solos on a firebolt

/thread


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 27, 2009)

avada kedavra can be dodged and proove they have come in a battle with occlumensy. also jane just tortures. she deosnt influence stuff or maniplulates your feelings.alec just takes away your senses and like jane deosnt influence etc. try seeing the twilight movie to get an idea of their speed.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 27, 2009)

Movie does not equal canon, so no.

Also, I like how you ignored my argument on the Resurrection Stone.  Furthermore, the wizards can just teleport and use Avada Kedavra, which means no dodging.


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Mar 27, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> avada kedavra can be dodged and proove they have come in a battle with occlumensy. also jane just tortures. she deosnt influence stuff or maniplulates your feelings.alec just takes away your senses and like jane deosnt influence etc. try seeing the twilight movie to get an idea of their speed.



see ono's response


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 27, 2009)

i like how you ignored the fact that they never teleported in a fight except to escape. proove the teleported in a fight just to go somewhere else in the fighting area. like i said the volturi imediatly use their powers giving no time for them to act fast enough to caus much harm. there is only 1 resurection stone that can be taken away


----------



## Abigail (Mar 27, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i like how you ignored the fact


 Hello hypocrisy. 





> that they never teleported in a fight except to escape.


I like the fact that you ignored that it has been explained many time that Voldy and Dumbeldore did it in their fight. DERP.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 27, 2009)

only those two have so only those two can. an old man wearing a dress and a bald guy wearinb a dress. no big problem for vamps sice only voldemort would use the curse but jane can handle him.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 27, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> only those two have so only those two can. an old man wearing a dress and a bald guy wearinb a dress. no big problem for vamps sice only voldemort would use the curse but jane can handle him.



Those two have shown no extra skill with teleportation than others. Apparation is an extremely common wizard skill taught to most students by their sixth year. Almost all wizards teleport to place to place if that place is not protected somehow, in which case they either manually get there or use portkeys.

And Voldemort fucks over your shit.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 27, 2009)

Good thing the vamps will never take the stone away.  HP just keeps reviving anyone who gets killed, which won't be many, especially with the gaze of the Basilisk and Dementors, who the vamps can't hurt.

Fail fail fail.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 27, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> . plus heidi can make you see what you desire most distracting everyone, even creature will they get killed. their desires will be so real they wont want to break away.



Holy crap, have you even read Harry Potter? Because if you had you would know how this is a stupid argument.



If you are too sense to understand what I am saying here, it is that they already dealt with that crap back in the first book


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 27, 2009)

Please tell how they will avoid a hundered thousand wizards in a firing line spamming stun spells at them while avoiding dementors sucking out their souls and avoiding looking at the basilisk.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 27, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Please tell how they will avoid a hundered thousand wizards in a firing line spamming stun spells at them while avoiding dementors sucking out their souls and avoiding looking at the basilisk.



isn't it ovbios, twilight vampires are fster than the eye can see and they have sheilds.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 27, 2009)

also the baselisk cant kill whats dead since that ghost looked at it and survived. the vamps cant be killed with avada kedavra too since your aiming at people who are dead too. also the domentors have physical bodies like hands and a mouth which can be destroyed.


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 27, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> also the baselisk cant kill whats dead since that ghost looked at it and survived. the vamps cant be killed with avada kedavra too since your aiming at people who are dead too. also the domentors have physical bodies like hands and a mouth which can be destroyed.



It would help if you read my post
I said stun spells not avadakedavra

The dementors are 100% Intangible

The ghost was still turned to stone

And keep in mind Im talking about hundereds of thousands of wizards firing, there is no way that they'll be dodging that


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 27, 2009)

stun them. how will you kill them if most of the vamps can use their powers. alec can still take away their senses and jane can still torture. renata can still not be touched by the domentors and anyone behind her can either. chelsea can also break bonds and make them turn against each other.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 27, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> stun them. how will you kill them if most of the vamps can use their powers. alec can still take away their senses and jane can still torture. renata can still not be touched by the domentors and anyone behind her can either. chelsea can also break bonds and make them turn against each other.



Repeating something Argumentum ad nauseum will not make it true no matter how many times you try.


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 27, 2009)

Hundereds of thousands of wizards, each with the power to make you unconcious and therefore able to be finished off easily, firing upon them continously, not to mention the thousands of them who each have spells that range from turning them to small furry animals to extremely hot magical fire to flight to invisiblity to shielding charms to mind control to teleportation to telekenesis to hundereds of magical diseases to cutting damage to massive internal damage to confusion to causing horrible pain to turning targets to stone to making the target unable to use his legs to fucking exploding the target, how on earth do they not win this?

Keep in mind that the main reason thet they win are the numbers combined with tons of them having the abilities mentioned above.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 27, 2009)

How can the Twilgihtverse stop the , , or .


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 27, 2009)

Harry unites the Elder Wand, the Ressurection Stone and the Cloak of Invisibility, thereby becoming a Master of Death. He then proceeds to make the Vamps turn on each other, at the same time making all the Wizards immortal.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll just take this post to sum this entire debate up:

Clearly, the general concenssus is that the Harry Potterverse wins, for many many reasons.

1. Basilisk, which can harm the dead.
2. Teleportation.
3. Time travel.
4. Dementors.
5. The Ressurection Stone.
6. The Luck Potion.
7. AK.
8. Fiend Fire.
9. Occlumency
10. Legilimency
11. The Elder Wand

And I'm sure there are even more.  The point is, Harry Potter's world is much more powerful than Twilight's, and nothing will change that.  

Get over it, sanin3.  You've lost.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 27, 2009)

Locked, this should be.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Mar 27, 2009)

The best the Twilightverse has to offer would be medium or third rate wizards in the Potterverse.

Remember, we follow kids who have fate/luck on their side, but they are just kids.  Barring Voldemort's ego and the power plays of his followers did in his plans.  

Twilight just doesn't have the manpower.  I bet creatures living in the forest that sounds Hogwarts, while losing in the end, would put the hurt on the Twilight verse.  The entire Potterverse.... just not happening here.  

Maybe Hogwarts vs Twilightverse.....


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 27, 2009)

death spells cant kill the dead. almost all their cretures cant even penetrate their skin. chelsea can keep them from turning on each other while making the wizards turn on each other and join the vulturi. your evil wizards wouldnt even work together so your saying they would work together like they were freinds which they arent. the volturi would work with carlisle 's family and the other vamps cus aro is freinds with them. they have nothing to protect them from alecs ability to take away your senses.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 27, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Locked, this should be.



Truer words have never been been expressed over the internetz.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 27, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> death spells cant kill the dead. almost all their cretures cant even penetrate their skin. chelsea can keep them from turning on each other while making the wizards turn on each other and join the vulturi. *your evil wizards wouldnt even work together so your saying they would work together like they were freinds which they arent*. the volturi would work with carlisle 's family and the other vamps cus aro is freinds with them. they have nothing to protect them from alecs ability to take away your senses.





sanin3 said:


> . *your evil wizards wouldnt even work together so your saying they would work together like they were freinds which they arent*..






sanin3 said:


> . *your evil wizards wouldnt even work together *..






sanin3 said:


> . *your evil wizards wouldnt even work together*..


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 27, 2009)

sanin3 do you, in fact, know the first thing about the HPverse?


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 27, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> sanin3 do you, in fact, know the first thing about the HPverse?



Sanin3 has already proven repeatedly that Sanin3 doesn't have the slightest clue about the HPverse, also Sanin3 is seemingly unwilling to do any research concerning the matter. Sanin3 instead relies on other poster's knowledge, and cherry picks their posts to formulate piss-poor, illogical rebuttals which ignore anything that Sannin3 cannot provide a counterpoint to.

The classic example of a troll.

Still the HPverse rapes, despite any amount of Twiwank and trolling.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 27, 2009)

I still want to do Twilight agains Tsukihime  vampires agains overpowered vampires, but I am afraid of the sparkles.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 27, 2009)

i reaserched avada kedavra which is your ace but how can you kill whats dead with it? you guys dont even know what rolling means. go see examples of it in th rules.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 27, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i reaserched avada kedavra which is your ace but how can you kill whats dead with it? you guys dont even know what rolling means. go see examples of it in th rules.



So you know what inferi are?




You know, the spell that controlls the dead? 
Damned Wankers.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 27, 2009)

With magic. You see, sanin3, in Harry Potter there are these people called wizards. They can cast magic spells. 

With magic whatever they want to happen is what happens.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 27, 2009)

bella's sheild prevents mincontrol. i found out occlumensy blocks legillimency. legillimency mind controls and manipulates thoughts. bella cant protect them from it. jane, alec and zaphrina arent in the occlumensy's protection since they confuse, nulify, and torture it. maybe janes could be blocked


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 27, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> bella's sheild prevents mincontrol. i found out occlumensy blocks legillimency. legillimency mind controls and manipulates thoughts. bella cant protect them from it. jane, alec and zaphrina arent in the occlumensy's protection since they confuse, nulify, and torture it. maybe janes could be blocked




You do know they're talking about the Inferius (which is used to reanimate and/or control the dead) right, not Legillimency right...right.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 27, 2009)

> jane, alec and zaphrina arent in the occlumensy's protection since they confuse, nulify, and torture it. maybe janes could be blocked



All of their powers affect the mind. This means that Occlumency can defend against it. No that it matters, since the TVamps can't win either way.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 27, 2009)

occlumensy protects agains legillmency which is mind controling. alec deosnt mind control, he shuts off your senses. inferai controls the dead if they have no mind, if it deos control ones with mind them bella cant protect them since thats a kind of mind controling. can you prove it has controlled dead things that can love,feel pain and sorrow? ones who have minds of their own?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 27, 2009)

All of their powers affect the mind. This means that Occlumency can defend against it. No that it matters, since the TVamps can't win either way.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 27, 2009)

how? they cant be killed with death spells and creatures cant penetrate their skin. baselisk cant kill whats dead. inferi controls zombies with no minds or will. twilight vamps have a mind and feelings putting them out of range of a spell ment to control bodies reanimated by it. i looked it up, you should too. google What deos (what your looking for) do in harry potter. then comeback


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 27, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> how? they cant be killed with death spells and creatures cant penetrate their skin. *baselisk cant kill whats dead*. inferi controls zombies with no minds or will. twilight vamps have a mind and feelings putting them out of range of a spell ment to control bodies reanimated by it. i looked it up, you should too. google What deos (what your looking for) do in harry potter. then comeback




It can at least knock them out and put them in a coma like it did Nearly Headless Nick, which would mean the Potterverse wins by KO.

Edit: My god Twenty-Eight pages from this crap


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 27, 2009)

once one is knocked out the rest kill it. it cant knock them all out. bellas sheild blocks stuff the targets the mind, which if you knock someone out with out doing it physicaly then its mentaly since your mind shuts down forcefully which is what bella protects from.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 27, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> once one is knocked out the rest kill it. it cant knock them all out. bellas sheild blocks stuff the targets the mind, which if you knock someone out with out doing it physicaly then its mentaly since your mind shuts down forcefully which is what bella protects from.




The Basilisk doesn't affect you mentally, it's just gotta lock gazes with you (I think I got to check my book again) and bam your dead (Or in the case of your damn vampires knock them unconcious) also tell me how are they going to deal with it's massive size and venom.

Edit: Just checked (Both by book and the Lexicon) and yes all they've got to do is look at it's eyes.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 27, 2009)

they have venom as blood and the baselisk's venom like all venom destroys nerves and tissue which the vamps dont have organs or cells. you can only get knocked out two ways, mentaly which involves physical force (renata's sheild) or mentaly when you shut down their mind from a distance (bella's sheild). the snakes knock out gaze falls under one of those categories which the vamps have sheilds for.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 27, 2009)

If you look directly into the Basilisk's eyes you die.
If you look into its eyes indirectly, you turn to stone.

This process is neither mental or physical so can't be blocked by Bella's shield or by Renata, both of whom would already have been killed two seconds into the fight anyway.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 27, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> they have venom as blood and the baselisk's venom like all venom destroys nerves and tissue which the vamps dont have organs or cells. you can only get knocked out two ways, mentaly which involves physical force (renata's sheild) or mentaly when you shut down their mind from a distance (bella's sheild). the snakes knock out gaze falls under one of those categories which the vamps have sheilds for.



The Basilisk Stare is highly magical apparently, and it doesn't seem like it be really all that easy to block, when it comes down to it. Otherwise some wizard would worked something up for it ages ago.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 27, 2009)

they are dead, so like someone said they are knocked out which then falls into mentally or physically knocking them out. there is only to ways it can be done. also only one will fall for t then the rest see what it deos and rip it apart


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 27, 2009)

No it doesn't. No matter how you look at it, the Basilisk's state is magical.

All undead are not created equal, the Basilisk's stare put a ghost into a coma. Prove it won't kill a vampire outright.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 27, 2009)

both a gohst and a vampire are dead so they just go into a coma which is a target for the mind magical or not bella can block attacks on the mind


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 27, 2009)

All undead are not created equal, the Basilisk's stare put a ghost into a coma. Prove it won't kill a vampire outright.


And once again, the Basilisk's stare is magical, not mental not physical.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 27, 2009)

Why am I even arguing this? Nothing will convince sanin3 that Twilight vampires aren't omnipotent, despite the obvious fact that HPverse would win. I quit.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 27, 2009)

they are dead. dead is dead. baselisk is useless against he dead. i have been researching a lot today and your arguments were useless from the start against vamps


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 27, 2009)

So now dead things can have childen? Ghost are alive?


----------



## Wesker (Mar 27, 2009)

> your arguments were useless from the start against vamps


 Refute his arguments or be quiet. Also the twilight vampires can have kids iirc and their physical bodies are up and moving around so they aren't "dead" in the same sense as the ghosts whose physical bodies are no longer functioning.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 27, 2009)

dead is dead. vamps can have kids but they are still dead. that is unexplained and no one knows about it much. no vamp thought it was possible but it is. either way they are dead. if you have no blood and you dont breathe, and your heart deosnt pump anymore than your dead. look up to see if anyone can live without those.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 27, 2009)

Last time I checked you can't move around like the vampires if your dead. Also the ghosts are SPIRITS they don't have physical bodies, vampires do so there is obviously a significant difference in what attacks can affect each one.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 27, 2009)

And you cant have a erection without blood presure, and the lack of a system cant produce sperm, and without blood to produce nutriets a mother cant pass them to the child. No Blood means lungs cant process oxigen to the body.

And Ghost have no body and are affected by a basilisk gaze, no body no mind, no nothing.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 27, 2009)

edward has said he deosnt need to breathe anymore and when bella was a newborn she stopped breathing so she couldn't smell blood. they have explained their heart deosnt pump and vamps dont eat each other cus they have no blood. you cant kill the dead  by a death stare. they dan move and walk cus the venom they have has special unique properties. they are immortal but their is one way shown to kill them which was cutting them up then burning them in a big bonefire.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 27, 2009)

And a freaking dragon its basically a living furnance.

And the stare basically freeze a ghost, you point its null. Sorry but 1 things been unable to stand to the true, and another its been a blind fanbor or fangirl.

And you just say a heart dont beat or pump thus no erections.


----------



## Piekage (Mar 28, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> they are dead. dead is dead. *baselisk is useless against he dead.*


No it isn't. Basilisk looks at them and they're all frozen. Or die even more.


sanin3 said:


> i have been researching a lot today and your arguments were useless from the start against vamps



You're either lying or didn't look very hard. HPverse wins for reasons already specified that you choose to ignore.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 28, 2009)

its been said their heart has stopped beating so they are dead. i dont know how he got an erection, maybe the venom was focused there or something. stephne meyer didnt specify there. also a ghost was frozen. it will freeze a vamp. then the vamps kill it without having to look in its eyes. its dead and it could have frozen emmet who always charges in first. then roselie gets a BF(bitch fit) and kills the snake or chelsea can break voldemorts control on it and make it work for the volturi


----------



## Abigail (Mar 28, 2009)

Basilisk looks at them, they die.

GG.

Don't reply again until you can refute this.


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 28, 2009)

I see you still haven't countered my argument from page 26

Concession accepted


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> how? they cant be killed with death spells and creatures cant penetrate their skin*. baselisk cant kill whats dead. *inferi controls zombies with no minds or will. twilight vamps have a mind and feelings putting them out of range of a spell ment to control bodies reanimated by it. i looked it up, you should too. google What deos (what your looking for) do in harry potter. then comeback





> *. baselisk cant kill whats dead. *





Also, Inferius controlls the dead. The may still have feelings and whatnot, but dosen't matter to inferius, dead people are above all dead people. If dead people in harry potter were just meat, zombies could be controlled through transfiguration branch that, well, animates things.
Voldemort would have inferied a couple of dragons and stuff.
Even if that mattered, wich it dosen't, if inferius dosen't work, Imperius will.
No good defense against that.
Cruicactus would be something fun to do. Too bad your dead people feel heh boy?
And the pletoria of anti vampire speels and banishes..
My oh my.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 28, 2009)

inferius controls the dead it reanimated which have no mind of their own to resist.
they are dead, proove the baselisk can kill the dead or dont post about it. it just froze a ghost which is dead too so thats what will happen to the vamps since thats the only dead thing the baselisk has faced that is dead you cant say it can not kill ghosts but it can kill vamps which are also dead.


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2009)

It froze the ghost because the ghost is ethereal and acted like a mirror, so all it got was pretrification.

O and guess what if the vamps are all petrified they lose derp.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 28, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> inferius controls the dead it reanimated which have no mind of their own to resist.
> they are dead, proove the baselisk can kill the dead or dont post about it. it just froze a ghost which is dead too so thats what will happen to the vamps since thats the only dead thing the baselisk has faced that is dead you cant say it can not kill ghosts but it can kill vamps which are also dead.





Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Basilisk looks at them, they die.
> 
> GG.
> 
> Don't reply again until you can refute this.



 You still haven't refuted this point yet.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 28, 2009)

ranmyaku, read it my post from before baselisk petrifies the dead. it can only petrify what looks into its eyes directly. vamps dont look in the eyes of their prey they just kill it or like i said chelsea can make it turn against the HPverse and kill them. imperus is a curse right. well that one can be broken out of. it works on the mind if it is meant for things that have a mind so bella can nulify it.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 28, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> ranmyaku, read it my post from before baselisk petrifies the dead. it can only petrify what looks into its eyes directly. *vamps dont look in the eyes of their prey they just kill it* or like i said chelsea can make it turn against the HPverse and kill them. imperus is a curse right. well that one can be broken out of. it works on the mind if it is meant for things that have a mind so bella can nulify it.



Prove this, considering they don't know that looking it in the eye is a very bad idea.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2009)

It killed a ghost the exact same way it would kill any living being, with the exception they were able to bring him back since he was allready dead, all thanks to a special potion that takes a year to brew made out of a plant that once uprooted unleashes a shout that *instantly kills anyone who listens to it.*
Just another though on how harry potter verse rapes this.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 28, 2009)

Question can the failpires survive being decapited or crushed, as there are spells that can do this.

also I've got to agree with Ranmyaku how are they supposed to know that looking at it's eyes are bad thing, and even then if the Basilisk doesn't work there's still creatures like Dragons and Skrewts whose hides are very resistent to spells, and Skrewts also come with Stingers and can spew flame from thier backsides.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2009)

And creatures whose power is to shapeshift into an effective copy, with powers and all of their oponent's greatest fear.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> And creatures whose power is to shapeshift into an effective copy, with powers and all of their oponent's greatest fear.



And a purple rhino (I think it was purple) who can make anything it's horn touches explode.

Hmm I Think I'm going to go grab my copy of Fantastic Beasts...


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh then you're gonna start arguing with carpet like figures that can devour anything during their sleep and can only be fought by magic, invisible monkeys, and so on.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Oh then you're gonna start arguing with carpet like figures that can devour anything during their sleep and can only be fought by magic, invisible monkeys, and so on.




Well it's the Potterverse so might as bring those up as well.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 28, 2009)

well most of your creatures can be turned against them by chelsea. the baselisk is an animal which they eat, the always get their prey from where it least expects it. they are so quite their prey cant hear them coming. chelsea will just bind it along with others to the volturi. thats what she deos. also blow them up their parts will comeback together, invisible or not they can hear them, vamps are strong enough to rip any of their creatures apart.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 28, 2009)

> also blow them up their parts will comeback together



Provide proof that they can regenerate from being blown apart.

Also please come to the twilight vs bastard thread.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 28, 2009)

Wait, so we've reached the point where Sanin3 admits the Twilight Vamps are dead?

Inferius takes them over GG.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 28, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well most of your creatures can be turned against them by chelsea. the baselisk is an animal which they eat, the always get their prey from where it least expects it. they are so quite their prey cant hear them coming. chelsea will just bind it along with others to the volturi. thats what she deos. also blow them up their parts will comeback together, invisible or not they can hear them, vamps are strong enough to rip any of their creatures apart.


Here's a novel idea, back up the crap you post.


Wesker said:


> Provide proof that they can regenerate from being blown apart.
> 
> Also please come to the twilight vs bastard thread.



Or the Dai Amon vs Twilightverse thread.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 28, 2009)

well look up how to kill Tvamps to see how you have to cut them up then burn them. jacob also wanted to kill rosalie but he said she would just be put together and he would get killed by the family. also we said we would only use wizards they have shown to fight. not a lot have fought. 

@wesker-check the other thread to my response


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 28, 2009)

Where is your counter to them being turned into Inferi?

Also, No-Limits Fallacy FTW.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 28, 2009)

Please provide quotes to back up your claims. 



> @wesker-check the other thread to my response





> Here you go these threads have information on Bastard!!.
> 
> durtycheese
> 
> ...


----------



## Abigail (Mar 28, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well look up how to kill Tvamps to see how you have to cut them up then burn them. jacob also wanted to kill rosalie but he said she would just be put together and he would get killed by the family. also we said we would only use vamps they have shown to fight. not a lot have fought.
> 
> @wesker-check the other thread to my response



Dragons cut them up and burn them.

GG.

Also you still haven't posted in the Dai Amon vs Twilightverse thread yet.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 28, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well look up how to kill Tvamps to see how you have to *cut them up then burn them*. jacob also wanted to kill rosalie but he said she would just be put together and he would get killed by the family. also we said we would only use vamps they have shown to fight. not a lot have fought.
> 
> @wesker-check the other thread to my response



Oh good that means a Blast ended Skrewt is their worst nightmare, so they cut them up with thier pincers and stingers then set them ablaze good game yo...or we repeat the process with a cutting curse then set them ablaze with several different items or creatures.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2009)

slice and flambet? Is that it? The most basic charm any second and first grader need to know?
God is this retarded.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 28, 2009)

not everything can slice them. whats the hardest a blastended skwert has sliced? they still have to catch them and tvamps have no problem ripping thee skrewts apart.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 28, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> not everything can slice them. whats the hardest a blastended skwert has sliced? they still have to catch them and tvamps have no problem ripping thee skrewts apart.




How strong is thier skin, because even if the Skrewt can't cut them, I'm sure there alot than can, and really if we're talking about dismembering them, then an Erumpent just blows them up, and any wizard or at least a dozen monsters can set fire to them.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok let me ask, can the twilight vamps take on multiple species of dragons. Really can they stop multiple Hungarian Horntails. Or Dementors?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2009)

The only way to effectly stop a dementor is through Expecto Patronus, or something with the exact same extremly explicit mechanics to fit the equivalence rule.
Wich  by the way, has to be magical. Not chakra, not reiatsu. Has to be a special mistical force or ability that is only begotten by birth, not training, in people with very specific bloodlines.
And it has to be an exceptional one at that, or else you'll only hold them off untill you tire.
If you're not inheritivly magical, you can't even see them.


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 28, 2009)

Short answer: no

Long answer: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 28, 2009)

well vamps are considered magical creatures to. renata cant get tired deflecting them since her ability like most vamps is turned on then stays on. 
@serp-one bite on the dragons or creatures sends them in tremendous pain that lasts for 3 days. did it actually say that domentours cant be destroyed? they have a physical body.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 28, 2009)

> well vamps are considered magical creatures to.


 Not Twilight Vamps. Meyer went out of her way to describe Vampirism as biological. In a You Fail Biology Forever kind of way.



> renata cant get tired deflecting them



Prove it.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 28, 2009)

still vamps are vamps. hers are different but they are vamps. their venom is better then wat other vamps do since it can even save a person who is about to die.  
renata's is the sheild. how can she get tired of being what she is. its like saying bella can get tired from having her sheild on all the time.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 28, 2009)

> still vamps are vamps. hers are different but they are vamps.



All Vampires are not created equal. If they were then all Twilight vampires would be vulnerable to sunlight and death by a wooden stake to the heart.



> their venom is better then wat other vamps do since it can even save a person who is about to die.



Irrelevant and wrong.



> renata's is the sheild. how can she get tired of being what she is. its like saying bella can get tired from having her sheild on all the time.



That's not proof.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 29, 2009)

Woah better than other vampires? Alucard, Arcuied, Dimitri would like to have a word with your vampires.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 29, 2009)

Xelloss said:


> Woah better than other vampires? Every other vampire that ever existed in fiction ever would like to have a word with your vampires.



Fixed.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 29, 2009)

i just said their venom was better than what other vamps used to turn people into vamps.
renata is the sheild. she cant get tired of being herself. bella not getting tired from having her sheild on all the time is proof since both are sheilds themselves


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 29, 2009)

> she cant get tired of being herself. bella not getting tired from having her sheild on all the time is proof since both are sheilds themselves



Prove it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Prove it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Prove it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Prove it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Prove it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Prove it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Prove it.


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Mar 29, 2009)

Dragon's solo honestly :/



sanin3 said:


> i just said their venom was better than what other vamps used to turn people into vamps.



Dragons also have venom





sanin3 said:


> did it actually say that domentours cant be destroyed? they have a physical body.



*They cannot be destroyed*, though their numbers can be limited if the conditions in which they multiply are reduced[3]. 

They are apparently immortal, as it is impossible to destroy a Dementor, but their numbers can be limited by eradicating the conditions that give rise to them[3]. 



I need a quote from the Twilight books stating they dont have souls else Dementors just Soul Suck

Even if they can't, they happiness/emotion suck
You= Fail



sanin3 said:


> the baselisk is an animal which they eat, the always get their prey from where it least expects it.



.........

The Basilisk can grow out to fifty feet in length.  Basilisk skin is armored like that of a dragon.



I need vamp strength feats before you can claim that, rofl




sanin3 said:


> vamps are strong enough to rip any of their creatures apart.



prove it


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well vamps are considered magical creatures to. renata cant get tired deflecting them since her ability like most vamps is turned on then stays on.
> @serp-one bite on the dragons or creatures sends them in tremendous pain that lasts for 3 days. did it actually say that domentours cant be destroyed? they have a physical body.



FAIL

You need to proove her deflective ability works in the exact same way as expecto patronus, or dementors just go right by it, magical or not, and kill the shit out of everyone.
Untill you've answered this I win and there is no further need for any more posts.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 29, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> . your evil wizards wouldnt even work together so your saying they would work together like they were freinds which they arent.



Bloodlust, learn it

BTW has anyone countered the Nundu yet?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 29, 2009)

No it hasn't


----------



## Soljer (Mar 29, 2009)

Stomp in favor of HPverse.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 29, 2009)

well the domentors attack by getting near them to drain souls. edward told bella she was a different sheild than renata that renata's power deflected physical attacks. they find themselves attacking somewhere else and forget why they were attacking. also their creatures have no protection against alecs power. most of if not all are rendered useless.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 29, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well the domentors attack by getting near them to drain souls. edward told bella she was a different sheild than renata that renata's power deflected physical attacks. they find themselves attacking somewhere else and forget why they were attacking. also their creatures have no protection against alecs power. most of if not all are rendered useless.



Prove it. **


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 29, 2009)

Again, Occlumency

And stealing your soul is not a physical attack


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Mar 29, 2009)

Dragons still solo. 

Six tons.  That's a big sucka   And they're not even the most dangerous kind.  That would be the Hungarian Horntail  


We don't have any hard calcs on dragon speed as far as I'm aware but Harry was able to outmaneuver one on his firebolt (which can hit 150mph) so one could estimate dragons can reach about 120 mph.



Dragons and dementors is teh rape ^.^


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 29, 2009)

Still no counter for hundreds of thousands of wizards firing incapatating spells i see


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 29, 2009)

no matter how big alecs power can take away all their magical creatures senses making them useless. soul stealing isnt physical but getting near them is. ranmyaku i already prooved renata cant get tired of being a sheild since bella deosnt either and they are both sheilds themselves. quelatron, we can only use characters we know off and who have shown fighting skills.


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 29, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> no matter how big alecs power can take away all their magical creatures senses making them useless. soul stealing isnt physical but getting near them is. ranmyaku i already prooved renata cant get tired of being a sheild since bella deosnt either and they are both sheilds themselves. quelatron, we can only use characters we know off and who have shown fighting skills.



It's the entire verse, pretty much every wizard should be able to preform a simple stun spell or the like.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> no matter how big alecs power can take away all their magical creatures senses making them useless. *soul stealing isnt physical but getting near them is*. ranmyaku i already prooved renata cant get tired of being a sheild since bella deosnt either and they are both sheilds themselves. quelatron, we can only use characters we know off and who have shown fighting skills.



What just because a Dementor get near them The Kiss immediantly becomes a physical attack, that doesn't make sense, when it doesn't affect you physically or mentally.

You still haven't told us how they are going to beat a Nundu, which can breathes disease and death and is considered one of, if not the the most dangerous creature in the world.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 29, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> no matter how big alecs power can take away all their magical creatures senses making them useless.



Prove it, because Dementors do not use the same senses as normal people do.



> soul stealing isnt physical but getting near them is. ranmyaku *i already prooved renata cant get tired of being a sheild since bella deosnt either and they are both sheilds themselves*.



1) You'll need to prve that their shields will work the same as a patronus, or it fails.

2) The bolded is an association fallacy, so no.



> quelatron, we can only use characters we know off and who have shown fighting skills.



No, that is not how it works.  It is the entire verse, all of it.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 29, 2009)

HP verse wins this easily. wizards move faster(on brooms), their attacks are more diverse, They have hax monsters and and they have 1 hit kill spells. really , HP verse wins this easily. 

@sanin3 check out my Twilight-verse vs TypeMoon-verse thread.
Is Kishi just winging it now?


----------



## Serp (Mar 29, 2009)

Once again my dragon argument.
Every HP dragon, flies 50ft in the air and burns everyone down.

Really whats stopping a 7th year with Fiend Fire from owning everyone. And Dementors still rape hard. HP-verse has time travel as well. 

Basically something from each book could solo
Philosophers stone could solo
Basilisk could solo
Dementors could solo
Dragons could solo
etc etc

What they gonna do when Dumbledore opens a can of magic whoop ass on them, with the elder wand.

Wingardium Leviosa could even find a way to solo. Transfiguration could solo, what they gonna do when they are turned into spiders.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 29, 2009)

I said that this would hit 30 pages and lo and behold.

Anyways sanin3 still hasn't countered any points that have been brought up and is still repeating the same arguments that have been torn apart repeatedly.

HPverse wins.


----------



## Magellan (Mar 29, 2009)

Voldamort Blitzport and Avada Kendrav solos.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

You guys know that the only way the thread will ever end is if you stop replying, right?

If you (any given you) think you're opponent isn't countering your arguments and is just repeating what you've previously said there's no real point in continuing.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 29, 2009)

> i already prooved renata cant get tired of being a sheild since bella deosnt either and they are both sheilds themselves.



Not only have you not proven that Renata's power is infinite, you've also not proven Bella's power is infinite.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 29, 2009)

i get mixed up. their is to many posts to counter and  have small space. edward said bella's sheild was like renata but slightly different in the fact that renata repels physical attacks while bella repels mental attacks. you also cant use people that have never fought and give them spells they never shown to use unless you can proove so. renata is aro's sheild for the reason that you cant get near her if she deosnt want you to. like i've said chelsea can bond creatures like dragons to the volturi.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 29, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i get mixed up. their is to many posts to counter and  have small space. edward said bella's sheild was like renata but slightly different in the fact that renata repels physical attacks while bella repels mental attacks. you also cant use people that have never fought and give them spells they never shown to use unless you can proove so. *renata is aro's sheild for the reason that you cant get near her if she deosnt want you to. *


Prove this.





> like i've said chelsea can bond creatures like dragons to the volturi.



Prove this.


Stop posting things without backing them up.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i get mixed up. their is to many posts to counter and  have small space. edward said bella's sheild was like renata but slightly different in the fact that renata repels physical attacks while bella repels mental attacks. you also cant use people that have never fought and give them spells they never shown to use unless you can proove so. renata is aro's sheild for the reason that you cant get near her if she deosnt want you to. like i've said chelsea can bond creatures like dragons to the volturi.




You know you still haven't answered any of my questions, or anything that i've stated other than the basilisk. 

So Again I ask how strong their skin is supposed to be, and again you still have yet to prove any of your claims .


Also you have yet to come up with a valid argument against Dementors, or a Nundu.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2009)

Mental and phisical shields are meaningless to a dementor.

You have to be able to transform ecstasy hope and grand memories into magical force incarnate, in an offensive manner.
Just shielding won't work
And neither of those shields protects against transforming into a fossit anyway.
You've been raped by every square inch. That is all
Concession accepted.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 29, 2009)

im sorry i cant always reply to you all, i'm really busy and too much to reply at once.
anyway bella always has her sheild on always has, its been stated her and renata's powers are the same except for what they do. chelsea's power is breaking bonds and making bonds. seriously its basic stuff from breaking dawn,its like me asking you to proove harry can cast a spell. btw domentors have to physicaly get up to their face to drain their soul meaning renata repels. if it was from a few feet back then yea but..


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 29, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> im sorry i cant always reply to you all, i'm really busy and too much to reply at once.
> anyway bella always has her sheild on always has, its been stated her and renata's powers are the same except for what they do. chelsea's power is breaking bonds and making bonds. seriously its basic stuff from breaking dawn,its like me asking you to proove harry can cast a spell. btw domentors have to physicaly get up to their face to drain their soul meaning renata repels. if it was from a few feet back then yea but..





> *im sorry i cant always reply to you all, i'm really busy and too much to reply at once.*



If you are not capable of maintaining an effective debate, then you should not even bother.

So with this statement I shall accpet your concession and say good night. HP wins.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 29, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> anyway bella always has her sheild on always has, its been stated her and renata's powers *are the same except for what they do. *



In what twisted universe is that considered "the same?"


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 29, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> In what twisted universe is that considered "the same?"



In sanin3's twisted universe.  Clearly s/he doesn't realize how that was a contradiction. 

I think it best if we all simply accept sanin3's concession and leave it at that.  At least, that is what I plan to do.

-------
A gift, to show my love:

​


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 29, 2009)

its they same as they are both sheilds themselves but their sheilds protect against different stuff.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> its they same as they are both sheilds themselves but their sheilds protect against different stuff.



Except that neither of the shields are going to affect the Dementors, who will go through them like a knife through butter, really it going to have to be high level magic to affect them at all.

Also I doubt the shields will work against the Nundu whose breath emits disease and Death. 

If you are ready I shall i accept your concession.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 29, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> its they same as they are both sheilds themselves but their sheilds protect against different stuff.



Bella's mental shield comes from the fact that she has a private mind, Snape, who's mind is much more private and protected by magical means can be penetrated under some Wizards, if Snape who has a mental shield that should by all accounts be more powerful than Bella's shield by Meyer's logic can be penetrated, then Bella's can as well.

If Bella's shield can be penetrated, then by your logic Renata's can be as well since they are the same.

So in the end, Wizards > Bella's mental shield, and Wizards > Renata's physical shield.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 29, 2009)

bella's sheild has never been penatrated. also nundu breathes disease and death ? how can a vamp be affected by disease and death?


----------



## Koi (Mar 29, 2009)

Holy crap, this thread is still here?

Bella only has a mental shield.  I'm pretty sure physical attacks can penetrate something that only protects you from mental attacks.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> bella's sheild has never been penatrated. also nundu breathes disease and death ? how can a vamp be affected by disease and death?



So it's impossible for them to catch a virus of any kind at all, i'm certain that if they get a disease that shuts the brain down they'd die from that.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 29, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> bella's sheild has never been penatrated.



No, but Snape's was, and Snape has a much more powerful shield than Bella.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 29, 2009)

they have no brain. they have a mind but all their organs are dead also i said renata's sheild protects from physical attacks. i was only saying that bella's sheild has never been penetrated.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> they have no brain. they have a mind but all their organs are dead also i said renata's sheild protects from physical attacks. i was only saying that bella's sheild has never been penetrated.



If they have no brain how are they still functioning, better yet what the hell is guiding them.

heh heh no brain...

Like I said before The Dementors are not going to care about those shields, unless it's high level magic.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 29, 2009)

they have a mind which guides them. bella's sheild is stronger since its never been penitrated and is natural and always on. you do need strong magic to keep away domentors but renata is repeling them without them being aware since they forget.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 29, 2009)

If they have no brain then how do they have a mind?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> *they have a mind which guides them*. bella's sheild is stronger since its never been penitrated and is natural and always on. you do need strong magic to keep away domentors *but renata is repeling them* without them being aware since they forget.



But they have no brain, how can they have a mind at all if they're brains not there, I mean even Zombies have brains, even if they're barely functioning.

Azure Flame Kites has already stated that Snape would have a stronger shield, and there have been people who have broken through his.

How when they're not affecting them either phsyically or mentally, and how are they going to forget.

Also you still have yet to answer my question as to how tough their skin is, because the Dragon argument is still valid.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 29, 2009)

well a mind is spiritual like ghosts. they act like a human and have a mind even with out a brain. the domentores have to get up in their face to drain their soul which is close enough that renata can deflect. also their skin is daimond hard i guess since it sparkles like it and only something as hard as them can hurt them like a daimond can only be cut like a daimond.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 29, 2009)

Didn't you already say they had no souls? Also just because their skin sparkles does not mean it is diamond hard.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well a mind is spiritual like ghosts. they act like a human and have a mind even with out a brain. the domentores have to get up in their face to drain their soul which is close enough that renata can deflect. also their skin is daimond hard i guess since it sparkles like it and only something as hard as them can hurt them like a daimond can only be cut like a daimond.



So something like a magic sword could cut them maybe, or something that ignores defense entirely. Of course that's assuming that they're skin is hard as diamond, the sparkles could just be some vampiric after effect or something like that.

Ghosts are different as they don't have a body and all that other jazz that corporal things need, and they're usually shadows left behind when someone dies.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 29, 2009)

well im not sure how hard but harder enough that they edward could stop a car and dent it so hard as if another car crashed into it without getting hurt at all. apperently harder than steel.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 29, 2009)

Horoclexus or however y spell them are hard to destroy because its basically a spirit inside a item. But the sword of gryfindor, basilisk poison, fiend fire spells have been able to destroy those, also AK kill the one inside harry.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well im not sure how hard but harder enough that they edward could stop a car and dent it so hard as if another car crashed into it without getting hurt at all. apperently harder than steel.



If it's harder then steel, then there's a great many things that will be giving them are hard time, though frankly, all you need is the Sword of Gryfindor, and the Tvamps are all chopped up and ready for their BBQ.


----------



## Slacker (Mar 29, 2009)

Who's skilled enough to use the sword against a vampire that is faster and stronger and be able to defeat it?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2009)

Voltek said:


> Who's skilled enough to use the sword against a vampire that is faster and stronger and be able to defeat it?



Depends on how fast they are.

I'm sure Dumbledore could give them a time?

But barring the sword there's still a good many thing that can cut them, most of them creatures, but still.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 29, 2009)

well i dont know how hard i think in stephine meyer said daimond. i saw a post in another thread about their feats and it said that she said daimond. well beselisk poision vamps who have venom in their as blood. how can they get near renata with the sword?


----------



## Wesker (Mar 29, 2009)

Apparate near her.


----------



## Slacker (Mar 29, 2009)

They could paralyze her, evaporize her, what ever...They use magic.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well i dont know how hard i think in stephine meyer said daimond. i saw a post in another thread about their feats and it said that she said daimond. well beselisk poision vamps who have venom in their as blood. how can they get near renata with the sword?



It doesn't need to poison them Basilisk venom can destroy horcruxes (Little demonic soul jars) which are what make Voldemort Immortal. Same goes for Gryfindor's Sword and Fiend fire.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 29, 2009)

You know even on normal human world some poisons are used to destroy other poisons.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

well they have no heart to pump any venom to their body. also apperiate near her and she is still protected from the swords swipe


----------



## Slacker (Mar 30, 2009)

Why is she protected against it?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well they have no heart to pump any venom to their body. also apperiate near her and she is still protected from the swords swipe



So no heart, no brain, no organs whatsoever....how are these characters even moving around at all, they've got have something other than venom giving them directions.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

dont know. im just telling you what it says in the book. anyway a sword swipe is a physical attack which dont affect renata.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> dont know. im just telling you what it says in the book. anyway a sword swipe is a physical attack which dont affect renata.



But it doesn't make sense at all, they're missing everything required to keep a body running, and they're neither a ghost nor a higher level of being (ie a god), that wouldn't need them. It just screams bad character design to me.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

well thats how it is. i didnt pay attention to that until know. withthat poison and sword are canceled. feind fire can also be dodged.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 30, 2009)

Dragons still kill them.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

it can protect her from vamps attacking at full power and range. if she is aro's personal bodygaured then her sheild is strong. also if the dragon flies near alec blinds it etc. and it/they get killed


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 30, 2009)

You know theres a point when 1000 mages using the magic fire can´t be dodge, and please dont tell me they didnt how when Crabe doit and he is no more smart than a rock.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

well they dont even know that in order to kill them you have to rip them apart then burn them since they have never faced anything like them. they wouldn't use fire right away to kill them which benjamen can manipulte.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 30, 2009)

/facepalm

I swear limit falancy doesnt make justice to your post and I even hate to bring fallancies up.

So basically in your mind lets say we use a attack that have show capable of destroy the planet, and its physical, her shield would be able to stop it?.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

it would just deflect it from her and the one who attacked her would forget why they were attacking.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 30, 2009)

That is a no limits fallacy.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

how? its what she is in the volturi for. all the creatures you said arent vampire strong, maybe dragons but alec deals with them.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 30, 2009)

If the strongest attack she has tanked is nowhere near planet level then it shouldn't be assumed that it can block a planet buster.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

i said it deflects the user since the attack never touches her but she'd still die since it would destroy the planet. anyway noything in harry potter is planest busting so why deos it matter?


----------



## Serp (Mar 30, 2009)

Really a bunch of Dragons flying over the world 50ft high, not using active targeting (So even if they forget they still attack) burning everything that is on the ground. They are out of range to be controlled or mindfucked by Twvamps.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm sorry, but please point at a dementor's brain of though process organ that can even do such a complicated thing such as remember, let alone forget, in the first place?


Let me save you some time.
You can't.


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 30, 2009)

lol @ everybody who cant seem to grasp the simple concept of beings being able to live without muscles, brains or organs in FICTION

This thread is dead, the corpse just wont stop moving.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 30, 2009)

> they have a mind which guides them. bella's sheild is stronger since its never been penitrated and is natural and always on. you do need strong magic to keep away domentors but renata is repeling them without them being aware since they forget.



Bella's shield is weaker because it's only there because she has a private mind, Snape has a private mind, and it is protected by magical means.

So Snape's shield > Bella's.

Snape's been penetrated, so then Bella's can be as well.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i said it deflects the user since the attack never touches her but she'd still die since it would destroy the planet. anyway noything in harry potter is planest busting so why deos it matter?



Woah Woah Woah! So are you telling me if it's physical that Bella can tank anything. So according to you Bella can tank DBZ level characters or Omnipotents, That's not only a no-limits fallacy right there, but it doesn't even make sense.

Edit: Sorry Renata I mean.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

thats what the book says. anyway i'm pretty sure domentors have a mind at least or else how do they remember or know who they are supposed to attack. 
@Azure bella's sheild has never been penatratd even when jane and alec used their gifts together. she was even smiling protecting all of them using a fraction of her concentration. you cant just say bella's sheild can be penetrated just because snape's has.
dragons that get too near go blind etc or bond to the volturi, if the shoot fire its manipulated


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> *thats what the book says*. anyway i'm pretty sure domentors have a mind at least or else how do they remember or know who they are supposed to attack.
> @Azure bella's sheild has never been penatratd even when jane and alec used their gifts together. she was even smiling protecting all of them using a fraction of her concentration. you cant just say bella's sheild can be penetrated just because snape's has.
> dragons that get too near go blind etc or bond to the volturi, if the shoot fire its manipulated



That sounds like Hyperbole to me, because there'es no way she can tank anything and everything, otherwise she'd be incredibly broken.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> *thats what the book says.* anyway i'm pretty sure domentors have a mind at least or else how do they remember or know who they are supposed to attack.
> @Azure bella's sheild has never been penatratd even when jane and alec used their gifts together. she was even smiling protecting all of them using a fraction of her concentration. you cant just say bella's sheild can be penetrated just because snape's has.
> dragons that get too near go blind etc or bond to the volturi, if the shoot fire its manipulated



Hello no-limits. So she can tank a universe buster now huh.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> @Azure bella's sheild has never been penatratd even when jane and alec used their gifts together. she was even smiling protecting all of them using a fraction of her concentration. you cant just say bella's sheild can be penetrated just because snape's has.



No, see I actually can.

It's like if I give you a car (Bella's shield), and then I buy myself a better car (Snape's shield.)

If my car breaks down after passing 140 mph (Snape's shield being penetrated by the wizards), then your car will obviously break at the same speed(Bella's shield being attacked by those wizards.)


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> thats what the book says. anyway i'm pretty sure domentors have a mind at least or else how do they remember or know who they are supposed to attack.
> @Azure bella's sheild has never been penatratd even when jane and alec used their gifts together. she was even smiling protecting all of them using a fraction of her concentration. you cant just say bella's sheild can be penetrated just because snape's has.
> dragons that get too near go blind etc or bond to the volturi, if the shoot fire its manipulated



Bullshit.  And no one care what you think you're "pretty sure" about.  You have to prove that the dementors have a mind like a human's.  If you don't, then you have nothing.

And Azure just blew your argument on Bella's shield out of the water.

I also suggest you learn logical fallacies before trying to debate again.


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> thats what the book says. anyway i'm pretty sure domentors have a mind at least or else how do they remember or know who they are supposed to attack.
> @Azure bella's sheild has never been penatratd even when jane and alec used their gifts together. she was even smiling protecting all of them using a fraction of her concentration. you cant just say bella's sheild can be penetrated just because snape's has.
> dragons that get too near go blind etc or bond to the volturi, if the shoot fire its manipulated



argument ad nauseum



EvilMoogle said:


> *You guys know that the only way the thread will ever end is if you stop replying, right?*
> 
> If you (any given you) think you're opponent isn't countering your arguments and is just repeating what you've previously said there's no real point in continuing.





Narcissus said:


> Bullshit.  And no one care what you think you're "pretty sure" about.  You have to prove that the dementors have a mind like a human's.  If you don't, then you have nothing.
> 
> And Azure just blew your argument on Bella's shield out of the water.
> 
> I also suggest you learn logical fallacies before trying to debate again.



.................................


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

bella's sheild is stronger since its natural and she was born with it. snape has to use magic which can be countered by a spell to remove it. well here is how i see their sheilds.bella's is natural, which is better than artificial. a daimond is natural which is harder than anything artificial. natural is better. also domentors have some sort of bond with the owners of askiban or the dark lord. chelsea will destroy that bond then the domentors attack who ever not just vamps.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> bella's sheild is stronger since its natural and she was born with it. snape has to use magic which can be countered by a spell to remove it. well here is how i see their sheilds.bella's is natural, which is better than artificial. a daimond is natural which is harder than anything artificial. natural is better. *also domentors have some sort of bond with the owners of askiban or the dark lord*. chelsea will destroy that bond then the domentors attack who ever not just vamps.



They have no such thing, they just align themselves with whomever they think will give them the best meal.

Come to think of it, The Dementors could actually still win this thing via knockout, if they can affect the Tvamps the way they did Harry.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

so what looks like a better meal, 9 covens of vamps or an army of humans who mostly cant protect against them? also domentors have some sense which allows them to see the person they are attacking.


----------



## nocturnaldream (Mar 30, 2009)

potterverse, hands down.
and i read both series.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> so what looks like a better meal, 9 covens of vamps or an army of humans who mostly cant protect against them? also domentors have some sense which allows them to see the person they are attacking.



Depends, are fear and other negative emotion oozing out of the vamps like I think they are, does Edward still angst about how he's a monster, because Dementors see those things and start thinking buffett. 

Besides The Dementors are part of the Potterverse group, so they won't be turning on thier comrades at least until this fights over, same goes for the dark wizards who are part of a group by the way, which is why they will and can fight together.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

i said their verse but in character. i didnt say they would work together unless they do in character. also vamps dont show fear unless they are faceing the volturi and edward shows no pain or sorrow anymore since bella can protect herself and is safe.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i said their verse but in character. i didnt say they would work together unless they do in character. also vamps dont show fear unless they are faceing the volturi and edward shows no pain or sorrow anymore since bella can protect herself and is safe.



Good thing that won't matter anymore, since the Dementors will dig those memories back up, and any negative emotion or memory accosiated with them.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

vamps mostly have happy memories than sad. only edward really but to get near him they have to get past renata first. also wizards have more memories and have weak people like first year students, the domentors would go for those since vamps can out run them easily.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> vamps mostly have happy memories than sad. only edward really but to get near him they have to get past renata first. also wizards have more memories and have weak people like first year students, the domentors would go for those since vamps can out run them easily.



Ocarina of Rhyme

I'm sorry it's positive emotions that they feed on.

No they don't they just have to be near, they don't even have to deal with Renata's shield, as they don't need to actually touch him.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

i believe they target humans notdead vamps. humans are their prey.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i believe they target humans notdead vamps. humans are their prey.



They feed on human emotions yes, but it's never said they only feed on humans, and the Tvamps seem to human enough for them to feed on anyways.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> bella's sheild is stronger since its natural and she was born with it. snape has to use magic which can be countered by a spell to remove it. well here is how i see their sheilds.bella's is natural, which is better than artificial.



Bella was not born with her shield.

Her shield is a result of her private mind, and no matter how stupid you are, you could not possibly believe that her mind was private when she was two years old.

Snape's is natural because his mind is also private so it protects against Edward's weakass telepathy, and then it is also protected through magical means.



> a daimond is natural which is harder than anything artificial.







> Diamond is believed to be the hardest naturally occurring material. New materials have been developed and synthesized which are even harder, so that nowadays diamond is not the hardest substance known to man.



Suck it.


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2009)

^

 Nice


10 char.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

didnt know stuff was harder. guess u got me there lol. anyway her mind sheild has been shown to not be peirced though and she can cover a lot amd keep it up with just a fraction of her concentration. see cant really say whos is stronger since they are different in ways. 
domentors would rather feast in a crowd of first year students who cant do anything than vamps who arent human and can not show emotions (Volturi)


----------



## Abigail (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> didnt know stuff was harder. guess u got me there lol. anyway her mind sheild has been shown to not be peirced though and she can cover a lot amd keep it up with just a fraction of her concentration. see cant really say whos is stronger since they are different in ways.
> domentors would rather feast in a crowd of first year students who cant do anything than vamps who arent human and can not show emotions (Volturi)



Dragons still kill them so moot point.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> didnt know stuff was harder. guess u got me there lol. anyway her mind sheild has been shown to not be peirced though and she can cover a lot amd keep it up with just a fraction of her concentration. see cant really say whos is stronger since they are different in ways.
> domentors would rather feast in a crowd of first year students who cant do anything than vamps who arent human and can not show emotions (Volturi)




It doesn't matter they're going to come after them, and even if they can't feed, i'm sure some of the side effects will happen, also can the Tvamps fly by any chance as the Dementors (why do you keep spelling it with a O instead of a E) can make thier existance a living hell by just hovering out of range of whatever the Tvamps can do.

Also despite the fact that it hasn't been shown does not mean that it won't be, it just would take someone well versed in Legillimency (Dumbledore, Voldemort, Snape) to do it.


----------



## Table (Mar 30, 2009)

Obvs H POTTS those vampies have no Av Kedavssss IIRC


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 30, 2009)

Thirty five pages.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> anyway her mind sheild has been shown to not be peirced though and she can cover a lot amd keep it up with just a fraction of her concentration. see cant really say whos is stronger since they are different in ways.



Large Radius =/= Strength.

It doesn't matter how many people she can protect at once unless you can prove that it is stronger than when she is protecting herself.

Bella's Protection comes from having a private mind.

Snape has a private mind.

Thus by Twilight standards, Snape's mind has the same base protection as Bella's.

That being said, Snape's mind protection has been broken, so then Bella's can be broken as well.

If Bella's mind protection can be broken, then Renata's physical protection can be broken since they are the same type of shield.


Also, did you say the Volturi don't show emotion?

I must have imagined the part where Alec's chick got all pissed at Bella then.



> Thirty five pages.



It's going to get longer until either I or Sanin3 lose interest.

And I've drudged through the entire Twilight series before, so you know I'm not going to lose interest for a long time.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

dragons get their senses taken away by alec. well the can climb trees and take them down and if they are highert than trees than they are no threat and they can tell when they comedown since they are slow and easily spotted. so if they can be controlled by legillimency than they have a mind and jane tortures them tile they fall and begimen drop them in a fissure along with wizards who have no brooms which not all have and then it closes


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> dragons get their senses taken away by alec. well the can climb trees and take them down *and if they are highert than trees than they are no threat* and they can tell when they comedown since they are slow and easily spotted. so if they *can be controlled by legillimency *than they have a mind and jane tortures them tile they fall and begimen drop them in a fissure along with wizards who have no brooms which not all have and then it closes



So giant fireballs raining down from the heavens are no threat at all, and how is he supposed to take thier senses away.

How are the Twilight Vamps supposed to know Legillimency when they don't know how to use magic?


----------



## Abigail (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> dragons get their senses taken away by alec. well the can climb trees and take them down and if they are highert than trees than they are no threat and they can tell when they comedown since they are slow and easily spotted. so if they can be controlled by legillimency than they have a mind and jane tortures them tile they fall and begimen drop them in a fissure along with wizards who have no brooms which not all have and then it closes



What is the greatest thing that Alec has taken senses away from?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm saying if legillimency  can be used on dementors then they have a mind. azure snapes and bella's sheild and snape's mind privacy are because of different things. bella's isnt magic which can be countered by magic. also who will use fireballs? most wizards even dumbledort would fall in a fissure since they arent all going to bring a broom and not that many use them unless in quiditch actually.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> azure snapes and bella's sheild and snape's mind privacy are because of different things. bella's isnt magic which can be countered by magic.



Oh, well then, can I apply this same logic to the HP characters?

None of the Vampire's abilities worked on people with magic in their blood, so obviously magic is the perfect counter right?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

they never faught people with magic in their blood.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i'm saying if legillimency  can be used on dementors then they have a mind. azure snapes and bella's sheild and snape's mind privacy are because of different things. bella's isnt magic which can be countered by magic. also who will use fireballs? most wizards even dumbledort would fall in a fissure since they arent all going to bring a broom and not that many use them unless in quiditch actually.





Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> *What is the greatest thing that Alec has taken senses away from?*



Answer this.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> they never faught people with magic in their blood.



So you can't say their magic isn't strong enough to penetrate Bella's shield then?


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 30, 2009)

Hermione creates a closed-time loop through the use of Time Turners to multiply trillions of times. She and her trillions of time-clones cover the entire planet and march over the Vampires with numbers.

I'll create a crappy .gif to show how it will happen.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 30, 2009)

Is he still doing the No Limits Fallacy thing from a couple pages back?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 30, 2009)

But SxS, don't you see that Hermoine's clones are physical and thus can't penetrate Renata's shield?


----------



## Abigail (Mar 30, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> But SxS, don't you see that Hermoine's clones are physical and thus can't penetrate Renata's shield?



I think sanin3 is trying to fit every fallacy into a single thread.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm pretty sure s/he succeeded ten page back


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

vamps are the strongest thing alec has taken their senses from. renata has blocked aro from  vampire attacks like newborns and multiple angry vamp attacks. no physical strike in HP can match than.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 30, 2009)

So you saying a giant who can lift several ton rocks cant break their shields? And once throw a wizard can also set them on fire.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2009)

gaints are slow and alec will blind him or them. fire can be dodged. also most guys wouldnt attack something as beautiful as  roselie since hagrid said what cruel being would kill something as beautiful as a unicorn imagine how they would struggle to kill someone so beautiful. roselie is the most beautiful of the vampires since her trait enhanced in her vampire transformation was her beauty


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> renata has blocked aro from  vampire attacks like newborns and multiple angry vamp attacks. *no physical strike in HP can match than.*



Avada Kedava?



> roselie is the most beautiful of the vampires since her trait enhanced in her vampire transformation was her beauty



Voldemort could.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 30, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> *gaints are slow and alec will blind him or them*. fire can be dodged. also most guys wouldnt attack something as beautiful as  roselie since hagrid said what cruel being would kill something as beautiful as a unicorn imagine how they would struggle to kill someone so beautiful. roselie is the most beautiful of the vampires since her trait enhanced in her vampire transformation was her beauty




1.- I hope you are aware its universe vs universe and thus its a lot of giants supported with spells.

2.- You can dodge 1 fire not over 100 fires and rocks raining from far away.

3.- Beauty its subjetive and Hagrid its almost a zoofilic mind you, death eaters can find something beautiful and still kill it.

4.- Bellas have shouts that pierce and melt their brains and Bellas >> vampires in beauty.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 31, 2009)

why do you assume they know fire can kill them?
voldemort and death eaters can be blinded by alec.
avada kedavra cant kill whats dead
bellas cant affect vamps with no brains


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 31, 2009)

EDIT:
Time Travel, it's a wonderful thing.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 31, 2009)

36 pages...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 31, 2009)

In your mind Dementors have braind because they can tank but they are inconporeal

while vampire its corporeal dont have brain? 

Because outside the killing curse the second most used spell to damage its fire? I would say the curse snape invented but thats his own.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 31, 2009)

you also assume they know their vamps? to them they are beautiful people who sparkle in the sun. nothing dangerous looking.alec then uses his gift. do you know how mist looks in the sun? its practically invisible. you have to havereally good eyesight like vamps to even have a chance at seeing it.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 31, 2009)

Xelloss said:


> In your mind Dementors have braind because they can tank but they are inconporeal



They are corporeal. Third movie, you see them physically touch the train and walk through portals. They don't just fly through the wall.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 31, 2009)

Do you know this is a fight, so they assume all on the opposite side its a enemy... For letal force its Killing course and then fire spells. Truthly you cant see a fair match at all because you dear vampires would lose no matter how much you keep saying shield this shield that.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 31, 2009)

and you assum they know fire is a weakness. they also have to rip them up then burn them. also only voldemort and death eaters along with creatures who are blinded would attack roselie or the rest. you forget they are made to attract and mezmeries their prey which are humans. their looks,voice and smell mezmerize the opposite sex. alec then sends his invisible mist to blind etc all the wizards or ben just opens up the ground to swallow them.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> you also assume they know their vamps? to them they are beautiful people who sparkle in the sun. nothing dangerous looking.alec then uses his gift. do you know how mist looks in the sun? its practically invisible. you have to havereally good eyesight like vamps to even have a chance at seeing it.



And you say this because you see eyeballs in dementors, where?


----------



## Seyta (Mar 31, 2009)

This has gone on for 700 something pages...?

seriously?


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *sanin3*
> 
> you also assume they know their vamps? to them they are beautiful people who sparkle in the sun. nothing dangerous looking.alec then uses his gift. do you know how mist looks in the sun? its practically invisible. you have to havereally good eyesight like vamps to even have a chance at seeing it.



You assume the TL charcter know they are fighting wizards?  To them, they are people in dresses and pointing small sticks.  No threat there.  The wizards then cast fiend fire and a plethora of other dangerous spells while dementors, the basilisk, and dragons do the rest.



ScreenXSurfer said:


> They are corporeal. Third movie, you see them physically touch the train and walk through portals. They don't just fly through the wall.



The movies are not canon, so do not use them for proof.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 31, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> *i'm saying if legillimency  can be used on dementors* then they have a mind. azure snapes and bella's sheild and snape's mind privacy are because of different things. bella's isnt magic which can be countered by magic. also who will use fireballs? most wizards even dumbledort would fall in a fissure since they arent all going to bring a broom and not that many use them unless in quiditch actually.



Hmm where's that pic of Luthor screaming Wrong in lois' face...oh well this will do just as well

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks0x4coHESg[/YOUTUBE]

That's because they can't be controlled by Legillimency, because when it comes down to it, only Expecto Potronum, and spells that imitate it have affected them.


----------



## Koi (Mar 31, 2009)

I just remembered that wizards have not only the ability to create water from the tips of their wands, but there is also a spell that makes fire ineffective, causing a pleasant tickling sensation instead of horrible bodily injury.  Read: It's a trap!


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 31, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> The movies are not canon, so do not use them for proof.



This isn't manga or anime. The Movies are just as canon as the books.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2009)

Word of God
the movies are only canon in where they explain or display things that books could not.
Anything that counters or diminishes the first piecee in unaceptable.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 31, 2009)

*just give up and i wont ever make another twilight thread*

they have ultimate defense. first is alecs invisible mist that takes away senses. if they get past that which most wont then they have to get past renata. all their strong creatures lost in the mist so renata can handle. for offense benjamin opehs the ground under the wizards then they fall and die while ben closes it. only the quiditch team has use brooms and there is no proof the carry them in battle. whats left in the sky is blind dince alecs mist has spread there. then they get torn apart.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 31, 2009)

And dragon continue the rain of fire since the start and don't bring me then "how do they know fire is their weakness" as dragons usually use fire to attack.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 31, 2009)

fire is easy to dodge and ben can manipulate it and send it back.
jane can knock some out of the sky with 3 seconds of intense mind torture. the higher they are in the sky the easier it is to dodge their fire. if they are close then they jump on them and rip off their wings.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 31, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> they have ultimate defense. first is alecs invisible mist that takes away senses. if they get past that which most wont then they have to get past renata. all their strong creatures lost in the mist so renata can handle. for offense benjamin opehs the ground under the wizards then they fall and die while ben closes it. only the quiditch team has use brooms and there is no proof the carry them in battle. whats left in the sky is blind dince alecs mist has spread there. then they get torn apart.



Good thing that Dementors don't have eyes to begin with, not that any of this will affect them at all. Also Voldemort and Snape aren't going to fall as they are able to fly without support (ie brooms).

Edit: Pretty much everybody in the Potterverse knows how to use a broom, and there was a chapter near the beginning of Book 7 where The Death Eaters (you know the Dark Wizards that you said won't work together even though they do) rode into battle on them, in an effort to nab Harry.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 31, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> *vamps are the strongest thing *alec has taken their senses from. renata has blocked aro from  vampire attacks like newborns and multiple angry vamp attacks. no physical strike in HP can match than.



And Dragons are stronger therefore the shield won't work.


Dragons solo.

GG.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 31, 2009)

Prof you vampires your 4 named vampires can handles hordes of thousands of creatures and wizards at the same time, the skin of the dragons its really hard to pierce with magic. You cant dodge when everywhere you go its set on fire.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 31, 2009)

most wizards and land creatures fell in the fissure. dragons are immune to magic but vamps dont use any. vamps teeth are ment to peirce hard stuff. dragon skin would be like crab shell agains squid beaks(vamp teeth). dragons dont have the strenth of vamps plus they get blind when they get near. also only like 5 dragons have been shon, you cant make more up then whats shown.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 31, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Word of God
> the movies are only canon in where they explain or display things that books could not.
> Anything that counters or diminishes the first piecee in unaceptable.



So why the hell do people keep bringing up Dragons and what not, when the only description of their fire in the book is on Fleur, who was only burned and not roasted alive.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 31, 2009)

There are reserves of dragons, theres also norberta , the dragon inside the bank, the ones who have leave scars on the weasel family member that deals with them. The living armors protecting howgards, the giants that attacks howgoards and others I can make up at least a army of 100 of those show.

And first vampires would have to get to the dragon in question flying, prove the vampire its physical stronger, and I mean prof not just bland statements. Equivalence rule, unless you can prove their power its complete mental or of any form in special.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 31, 2009)

Harry Potter has a way better universe, full of controversy and fun. Not to forget it has a massive hook


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 31, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> This isn't manga or anime. The Movies are just as canon as the books.





So by your logic, all the wizards and witches can fly unaided through the air.  No, the movies are not canon.



> just give up and i wont ever make another twilight thread



BAWWWWWWWWWWWW.

No.  We are not giving up until you realize we've won.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 31, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> most wizards and land creatures fell in the fissure. dragons are immune to magic but vamps dont use any. vamps teeth are ment to peirce hard stuff. dragon skin would be like crab shell agains squid beaks(vamp teeth). dragons dont have the strenth of vamps plus they get blind when they get near. also only like 5 dragons have been shon, you cant make more up then whats shown.



Dragons (and Basilisks and several other animals) are supposed to have like the toughest skin in the world and despite the five (six if you count the one in Gringotts) dragons shown in the novels there still all the ones on reserves out there, not to mention the other species shown in the Fantastic Beasts Pamphlet.

Edit: also give me some proof that they're bite is as strong as squid's beak.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 31, 2009)

they have to have been actually shown to be used. most fell in the fissure so only flying things are left. dragons have never faught anything with vamp strength. streght like emmet and roselie who literally destroyed a house by having sex. edward also says that he could kill bella just by having sex. they arent even using full death strength and they can already destroy houses. imagine what they can do when they try, they would rip dragons apart. same for baselisk.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 31, 2009)

You haven't been able to counter these points, you might as well concede. This thread has gone on for far too long, and tbh you seem a little more pathetic after every post. Clearly you are grasping at straws, straws that don't even exist.

*Dragons
Dementors
Flight
Unforgivables
Apparition
Time Travel
Felix Felicis
Nundu
Lethifold
Transfiguration
Basilisk
Acromantula
Fiend Fire
Inferi/Inferus spell
Blast-Ended Skrewts*

This will definitely be my last post in this abortion of a thread.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 31, 2009)

7 Dragons, several giants, 1 phoenix, at the very least 30 dementors, like 300 acromantulas, 1 Basilisk.

A dragon can sit on a house and crush it, a dragon can poke a human and kill it and thats not using any strength at all, clearly vampires have no oportunity as they have never face a dragon (see I can use the same logic).


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 31, 2009)

the baselisk is to slow so jane tortures it while alec blinds it. gaints are also slow, easily ripped apart. a pheonix is no threat. alec blinds it. gaint spiders cant hurt them so esme and carlisle solo them. also felix ficus is not the same as soibhan, it just gives you confidence and high chance. soibhan can influence an event completely. the curses are for the living. not all can fly and most died in the fissure.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 31, 2009)

No they don't, it the entire Potterverse, so it's every wizard, every dragon so on get my drift.

Dragons can destroy towns, so they shit on destroying mere houses.
Also the whole blinding thing, as Ranmyaku said won't work on Dragons because the strongest it's been used on is Vampires

No Felix makes you lucky and curry's fate in your favor, that's the whole reason Ginny and the other Gryfindor's weren't smitten like the children that they were.

Also there is no way in Hell that they can harm The Dementors, I doubt they could get through Voldemort.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 31, 2009)

Potterverse wins. How? Hextersexual wizards will always kick homosexual vampires asses any day of the week.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 31, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> the baselisk is to slow so jane tortures it while alec blinds it.



In the mean time the vampires are tortured, transmuted, petrified, rained with fire, sepultated on boulders, cut appart



> gaints are also slow, easily ripped apart



Giants can lift tons, and move faster than a human or vampire due to its size.



> a pheonix is no threat.



Since you love fallacies, phoenix tears cure anything, so your blindness and depravation of sense its useless.



> alec blinds it. gaint spiders cant hurt them so esme and carlisle solo them.



Yeah ultra poison car sized spiders are harmless, and I have to add intelligent.



> also felix ficus is not the same as soibhan, it just gives you confidence and high chance. soibhan can influence an event completely.



Yeah she cant compare to a fate alterating potion.



> the curses are for the living. not all can fly and most died in the fissure.



They apparete on other place, teleport its a wonderfull thing.
And prove the curse dont work, your vampire are to human.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 31, 2009)

argh...anyone care to explay how this thread is still going whne this is obviously one sided...argh?

argh...and voldemort simply uses accio, summons an ICBM and boom goes twilightverse the end...argh


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 31, 2009)

Ark 14.0 said:


> *argh...anyone care to explay how this thread is still going whne this is obviously one sided...argh*?
> 
> argh...and voldemort simply uses accio, summons an ICBM and boom goes twilightverse the end...argh



Sanin3 refuses to concede that's why.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 31, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Sanin3 refuses to concede that's why.



argh..its very simple, knowying that time travel is possible in HP, voldemort uses the mind control curse on a high ranking mililary officer of a country with a nuclear payload...forces the man to presse the button and we have a moving ICBM...now when the ICBM hits orbit and starts decending were the forces applied is 0N, he simply makes it go back in time before this match started and nukes the twilightverse before this match even begins, thus creating a time paradox....argh


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 31, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> why do you assume they know fire can kill them?



Legilliamcy.



> voldemort and death eaters can be blinded by alec.



Occlumency.



> avada kedavra cant kill whats dead



It can still punch a hole in it like it did to the rock it hit at the graveyard.



> bellas cant affect vamps with no brains



Bella's shield isn't offensive.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 31, 2009)

reneesme plays with the pheonix its her toy. you forget victoria's army of newborns who's strength is stronger than most vamps. they take the dragons out. spider poison cant kill wats dead. gaints are ripped apart by newborns, how do they know the ground will open up since it will feel like a small earthquake. alecs power can affect who ever has a mind. it deosnt matter stregnth.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 31, 2009)

In other news, random comments on Twilight



> CONTEXT: Bella and Edward have science class together. She walks in front of a fan, this blows her scent over to edward and he jizzes in his pants because he wants to eat her right then and there or something.
> 
> That is not a joke, I am completely serious.





> man they don't have the context of 'i moved to a new school and everyone likes me, how sad' and 'that guy is incredibly rude and standoffish i love him'
> 
> they're missing out





> Does this happen with every girl that walks past him in a breeze?





> holy shit zab
> 
> are you familiar with 'chick lit' or worthless romanance novels
> 
> ...





> really
> 
> shit
> 
> ...





> no he can't
> 
> jesus fuck
> 
> ...





> well i dunno maybe he wants to educate himself to get a good job to earn money





> vampires always have unlimited resources
> 
> they're like twentysomething white new yorkers in fiction
> 
> or that guy in the 20s who just bought a microwave gun and flamers and huge amounts of acid because A STORY ABOUT A HOUSE INTERESTED HIM





> my favorite thing is the moral dilemma edward has over whether to turn bella knowing that these are the pros and cons of meyer's vampirism:
> 
> pros:
> flying
> ...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 31, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> reneesme plays with the pheonix its her toy. you forget victoria's army of newborns who's strength is stronger than most vamps. they take the dragons out. spider poison cant kill wats dead. gaints are ripped apart by newborns, how do they know the ground will open up since it will feel like a small earthquake. alecs power can affect who ever has a mind. it deosnt matter stregnth.



I see your not answering what Ark said, so unless the Vamps can survive a time traveling nuke this thread is over.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 31, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> reneesme plays with the pheonix its her toy.



No, it's not.



> you forget victoria's army of newborns who's strength is stronger than most vamps.



That didn't stop the good guy's from downing several of them single handedly.



> they take the dragons out.



How?



> spider poison cant kill wats dead.



True.



> gaints are ripped apart by newborns,



No, the newborns don't come close to giant strength.



> how do they know the ground will open up since it will feel like a small earthquake.



No one in Twilight can cause the ground to split.



> alecs power can affect who ever has a mind. it deosnt matter stregnth.



I disagree, Bella has a mind, she closed it off with her shield, it didn't affect her.

Most Wizards can close their mind off with Occlumency, so they protect themselves the same way.

Mind = Metaphysical Concept, don't mistake it for a brain.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 31, 2009)

if you look up occlumensy it is ment to block legillemsy. none of the vamps powers fall under its protection accept jane. gaints cant take out an army of newborns with a club. the only reason they beat newborns was cus jasper knew how to defeat them and taught the rest. also the volturi took most out do to their powers. its a no limit fallacy to timetravel more than what the book has shown. one day wont make a diference and only hermiony has a time turner.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 31, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> if you look up occlumensy it is ment to block legillemsy.



If you actually read the books, it is meant to close off your mind to others.



> none of the vamps powers fall under its protection accept jane.



No, most of them do.



> gaints cant take out an army of newborns with a club. the only reason they beat newborns was cus jasper knew how to defeat them and taught the rest.



No, they can.

Giants > Vampires.

See how I didn't use any effort or proof to make that point?

It's what you've been doing this entire thread.



> also the volturi took most out do to their powers. its a no limit fallacy to timetravel more than what the book has shown. one day wont make a diference and only hermiony has a time turner.



No, they've got a storeroom of Time Turner's read the book.

The Volturi get killed easily, because they're weak.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 31, 2009)

and you assume they would use them? hermiony says its dangerous to change the past like it would make a difference they would still fight them. also how do they know alecs mist is a mental attack? they see it as mist. also benjamin has avatar powers. able to mentaly control earth,wind,fire,water. hes the one who opens up the ground.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 31, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> and you assume they would use them? hermiony says its dangerous to change the past like it would make a difference they would still fight them.



Of course Time Turners make a difference.

They kill them before the fight starts so there is no reason for anyone except the Time Travelee to attack.



> also how do they know alecs mist is a mental attack? they see it as mist.



When parts of your brain stop working, it's because of a mental problem.

Easy conclusion.



> also benjamin has avatar powers. able to mentaly control earth,wind,fire,water. hes the one who opens up the ground.



Benjamin doesn't have full control over his powers and has never been exposed to earth seeing as he lives in a desert.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 31, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> and you assume they would use them? hermiony says its dangerous to change the past like it would make a difference they would still fight them. also how do they know alecs mist is a mental attack? they see it as mist. also benjamin has avatar powers. able to mentaly control earth,wind,fire,water. hes the one who opens up the ground.



You have not disproved any opposing arguments nor have you backed up a single fucking thing you have said this entire thread.

HPverse wins.

GG.


Now I just have two words for ya.

Suck it!

STOP POSTING!


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 1, 2009)

when they were going to fight the volturi he opened the ground between them. also where ever they timetravel is where they are at. the cullens are are not in the spot they are fighting in. they are at their house. alice can see them coming or esward can read their thoughts to know who is coming. alecs power puts you in darkness when your senses are gone. even if the put on occlumensy after they are still in darkness. its like if you have a bullet proof armor. if they shoot you then yu put it on its to late


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 1, 2009)

okay this is bullshit every single person knows counting me on this fourm that hpvese rapes ps time traveling is a very good thing


----------



## Abigail (Apr 1, 2009)

yami555 said:


> okay this is bullshit every single person knows counting me on this fourm that hpvese rapes ps time traveling is a very good thing



Actually it's a wonderful thing but I got your point.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 1, 2009)

timetravel back a day and not at the spot the cullens or volturi are at aint any good.


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 1, 2009)

everyone in HPverse can solo


----------



## Abigail (Apr 1, 2009)

yami555 said:


> sorry after 40 pages of sannin bullshit i cant think straight


Understandable.


sanin3 said:


> timetravel back a day and not at the spot the cullens or volturi are at aint any good.


English please.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 1, 2009)

what i ment was they timetravel back a day and they start out in the spot they timetraveled in. they can hurt the vamps since they dont know where they are. also most land based creatures and most wizards fell in the fissure. only leaves a few for the newborns,cullens,werewolves,and volturi to deal with.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 1, 2009)

Apparete its a wonderfull thing, good think most graduate wizards know it.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 1, 2009)

most wizards haven't graduated except a few and its likely the ground opening up will suprise them before they apperate. were ever they appear wont help them. alec would have already started realesing his mist, the newborns attack while alecs mist spreads over the whole areana sealing practically all their fates.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 1, 2009)

Stop ignoring all other being, you know a stadium full of wizard who have graduate, if the stadium its like a normal one that means HP at least have 50k wizards.

We know there are at least 3 magic schools, that means around 40 people per grade x7 x 3 = 820 students.

So under what reason they cant apparete? lose sense its meaninless to apparece you just need to focus on where you want to teleport to doit.

Stop ignoring the dragons, and other creatures, and making 1 on 1 matches as you see fit.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 1, 2009)

In befor Dementor kiss of rape


----------



## Koi (Apr 1, 2009)

You're about thirty pages too late, actually.



Xelloss said:


> Stop ignoring all other being, you know a stadium full of wizard who have graduate, if the stadium its like a normal one that means HP at least have 50k wizards.
> 
> *We know there are at least 3 magic schools, that means around 40 people per grade x7 x 3 = 820 students.
> *
> ...


Actually, I think there are at least five that we can assume.  It was mentioned that Bill (or Charlie?  I can't remember) had a correspondant from Brazil.   There's also mention of one in Salem, in the US.

Also, Lupin says that attending Hogwarts isn't mandatory.  Kids can be homeschooled or sent to a different magical institution.  So, Hogwarts numbers in NO way reflect the amount of wizards out there.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 1, 2009)

Your still have yet to come up with a valid argument against Dementors, several other creatures, because even *if* the wizards can't kill (which they can even if they have to resort to Zerg rushing them) they're is a still a great many things that can.

Frankly I like Ark's argument, but modifying it, what stopping Voldemort (or any other Dark Wizard) from just simply imperiusing a High-level military general or something, and just have him summon a round of gunships and carpet bombing.

Edit for Koi: There's also one in Australia to if I remember correctly.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 1, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> *most wizards haven't graduated except a few* and its likely the ground opening up will suprise them before they apperate. were ever they appear wont help them. alec would have already started realesing his mist, the newborns attack while alecs mist spreads over the whole areana sealing practically all their fates.





Do you have any proof of this bullshit?  Or do you not know the hundreds of students who have graduated from the three magical schools that have been listed alone?  

Please, try a bit harder.


----------



## Koi (Apr 1, 2009)

Not to mention the legions that simply work in the MoM.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2009)

> most wizards haven't graduated





GET TO THE CHOPAH!



Ps: And those are just the ones handling paperwork at the time.


----------



## RWB (Apr 1, 2009)

Just to add something about the dementors...


Rowling's answer when someone asked how you destroy a dementor?
You can't.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 1, 2009)

whats with the change to our names?

also victoria had hundreds of newborns which newborns are a vamps prime. also dragons loose their sight or get ripped apart by the newborns. didnt the dragon harry faced die by crashing on a wall?


----------



## Abigail (Apr 1, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> whats with the change to our names?
> 
> also victoria had hundreds of newborns which newborns are a vamps prime. *also dragons loose their sight *or get ripped apart by the newborns. didnt the dragon harry faced die by crashing on a wall?



No, we have already proved that they will not.

Try using an argument that hasn't been destroyed a hundred times over.


----------



## ipakmann (Apr 1, 2009)

40! Hpverse  has dragons what more do you people want?!!!


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 1, 2009)

proove dragons cant be affected by alec. no matter how strong you are his power targets your mind which is what makes him strong. he gradually weakens his enimies to make them helpless


----------



## Koi (Apr 1, 2009)

Dragons have eyes, and can actually see and maneuver enough to avoid a "clear, hazy mist".  Which, as far as I can tell, is slow-moving.  There, proven.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 1, 2009)

you cant maneuvar through the mist. once it spreads you cant get near them anymore without falling under the mist's affects since it already surrounds the vamps. also there are more vamps like maria's big coven and the rest in south america. you also cant bring in wizards who haven't shown to fight and give them spells you think they know.


----------



## Xaosin (Apr 1, 2009)

How the FIGTREE HAS THIS GONE ON FOR 40 PAGES? (Sorry for Caps)
I came in here for a good laugh, but this isn't even funny...


----------



## Abigail (Apr 1, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> proove dragons cant be affected by alec. *no matter how strong you are his power targets your mind which is what makes him strong. *he gradually weakens his enimies to make them helpless



No-limits, how many times do we have to explain this fallacy to you before you stop using it. Your basically saying it would work on Dark Schneider which is completly retarded.

The strongest thing it has worked on is vampires so Dragons will be fine.

Get it through your head HPverse wins.

Do not reply again until you can counter every point brought up in this thread.


sanin3 said:


> you cant maneuvar through the mist. once it spreads you cant get near them anymore without falling under the mist's affects since it already surrounds the vamps. also there are more vamps like maria's big coven and the rest in south america. you also cant bring in wizards who haven't shown to fight and give them spells you think they know.



Well then it's a good thing that most of HPverses attacks are ranged now isn't it.

Failpires lose. *GET OVER IT!*


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

dragons are not really smart. the mists works. how do they get through their daimond skin? renata protects them from domentors which physically charge at their prey. their charges are weaker than vamp charges so they are deflected. you use no limit fallacies on everything i say. taking away your senses isnt one since it basically deos that. their spells wont work since the strongest they've used them are on humans then.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> dragons are not really smart. the mists works. how do they get *through their daimond skin? *renata protects them from domentors which physically charge at their prey. their charges are weaker than vamp charges so they are deflected. you use no limit fallacies on everything i say. taking away your senses isnt one since it basically deos that. their spells wont work since the strongest they've used them are on humans then.



Prove their skin is as hard as diamonds.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

stephenie meyer stated that something about each skin cell is a single facet when she was explaining why their skin sparkeled.
so basically each skin cell is a tiny daimond.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> stephenie meyer stated that something about each skin cell is a single facet when she was explaining why their skin sparkeled.
> so basically each skin cell is a tiny daimond.



Let's have some sources here if you want to be taken seriously. If not then it's just another BS claim.

Still doesn't stop them from being raped by the Dementors though.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> stephenie meyer stated that something about each skin cell is a single facet when she was explaining why their skin sparkeled.
> so basically each skin cell is a tiny daimond.



So they are made out of diamonds.


Shittest vampires ever.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

shitty but its her book. 
also dementors ghostly charges aren't vampire strong to get through renata. 
(platinuim i read it on yahoo answers.)


----------



## Abigail (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> shitty but its her book.
> also dementors ghostly charges are vampire strong to get through renata.
> *(platinuim i read it on yahoo answers.)*



If your argument wasn't completely void already now it is.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

the person on their saved me the trouble of looking. also its yahoo answers, stuff there isn't opinions or it would be called yahoo opinons. its ment to answer questions with answers. that makes 100% more sense on why their skin sparkles. also remembered from the book that bella can protect from energy like she did with kates electricity and hers is strong since its meant to imobilize vamps.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> If your argument wasn't completely void already now it is.



Took the words right out of my mouth .

So if i go write that HP can beat Twilight on Yahoo answers will you blindly accept that and end this thread ?

Stuff like Wiki and Yahoo answers info is suspect able at best.


----------



## Xaosin (Apr 2, 2009)

So because Twilight vampires have diamond skin they can stop ghost from sucking out every bit of their existing hope at a distance?

Its offical, she wins. Diamond Vampire skin FT'WTF.

Now lets make a *OneAboveAll VS Twilightverse* thread, but don't forget they have anti-OneAboveAll eyelashes .

Edit: Sweeet, I stretched this to the 41st page. Don't I feel validated.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

i've also seen in other twilight fights from other forums with people saying and the opposing side accepting their daimond skin. also dementors weak charges wont get past renata


----------



## Sin (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3, you either have to show cannon proof of the vampires having diamond skin, or concede the point.

Saying "I read in a forum" or "I saw it on Yahoo Answers" is NOT valid proof. Either show an exert from the book or point to a fight in which diamond-skin is SHOWN.

If not, concede.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i've also seen in other twilight fights from other forums with people saying and the opposing side accepting their daimond skin. *also dementors weak charges wont get past renata*



Nope, unless you can show that Twilight vamps have a resistance to soul sucking they are fucked.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

dementors always need to get near their face to suck out their soul, either renata protects them or the gracefully dodge them. also you guys brought up the j.k rowling said that wizards have super human reflexes to explain why they can dodge spells. stephenie meyer did the same to explain why they sparkle. shes been dropping hints throught the book that thei skin is daimond


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> dementors always need to get near their face to suck out their soul, either renata protects them or the gracefully dodge them. also you guys brought up the j.k rowling said that wizards have super human reflexes to explain why they can dodge spells. stephenie meyer did the same to explain why they sparkle. shes been dropping hints throught the book that thei skin is daimond



Just being around a dementor can cause you to pass out as shown in the Prisoner of Azkaban.

Has a twilight vampire ever been stabbed or injured before by any kind of modern weapon if so then their skin is not diamond.

Yet even if it is they still get there ass whipped while we continue this never ending thread .


----------



## Xaosin (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> dementors always need to get near their face to suck out their soul, either renata protects them or the gracefully dodge them. also you guys brought up the j.k rowling said that wizards have super human reflexes to explain why they can dodge spells. stephenie meyer did the same to explain why they sparkle. shes been dropping hints throught the book that thei skin is daimond


Sanin3, remind me how again renata can protect herself from having her soul sucked out or being blasted by any sort of magical spell or such?

And please show a citation that can be checked, we wont accept it as valid proof until you show us such. Even Wikipedia at this point of your argument will do.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

vamps have never passed out at all so no.also vamps have never been hurt by any weopon. edward survived getting hit by a truck without a scratch, Meyer has implied through bella how edwards skin shines like a daimond ofcourse she cant directly state it since bella was never told if it was, and edward gave bella a daimond heart saying that best represent him. all hints from meyer that their skin is made of daimond.


----------



## Xaosin (Apr 2, 2009)

*[Citation needed]*

Come on its not that hard. Heres how easy it is:

*"A Dementor is a Dark creature, considered one of the foulest that inhabit the world. Dementors feed off human happiness, and thus cause depression and despair to any who are in close proximity to them. They are also capable of consuming a person's soul, leaving their victims in a permanent vegetative state, and thus are often referred to as soul-sucking fiends." *
*-http://harrypotter.wikia.com/wiki/Dementor*


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

they target humans and vamps aren't. big deal the volturi can serpress their emotions. they only show anger which is not what the dementors feed on. mostly all vamps dont have happy memories, all their human memories are gone. also jasper can control emotions countering the dementors power to bring despair. they can only suck out their soul and the vamps are too fast for them.


----------



## Xaosin (Apr 2, 2009)

My eyes cried half-way through that reading that, I apologize to them for having to read the rest.

Seriously and honestly Sannin, if I told you HBverse had a giant nuke like bomb for a spell (not saying they do or don't) ,would you just say 1.Because they're vampires and vampires haven't gotten hurt by a bomb yet or such they' be immune to it?

Or would you 2.speak the truth that you just want your fanverse to win over a series full of middle-level reality warpers. 

Please pick the 1st, I want to see how long you'll drag this out.

*Edit: I don't think you understood the point of that post and me giving you a citation at all.*


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

im not saying they are immune but i would say choice 1.
most posters here say things like "the strongest its been used on was vamps and dragons are stronger" then i could say the strongest thing they used spells was on other humans and vamps are stronger than humans so spells wont work on them. same for dementors, they have only attacked humans so they wont attack dedad vamps


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 2, 2009)

Demenstors go for emotions, animals have no emotions like fear or happiness just self preservation instincts, while your vampires have show emotions.

Their spells have affect vampires, giants, bellas, dragons, merman just that most of this creatures have high resistance to magic (Giants and Dragons have show this).


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

harry or them have never fought a vamp,  and twilight vamps are different than theirs, they are stronger and vamps can go into insticts were they no longer act human and let themselves be taken over by their senses. dementors wont be interested anymore. also how are dragons stronger than Tvamps? they are also not very smart, so alec can affect them they have nothing special making them immune since its not magic.


----------



## The last Dalek (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> im not saying they are immune but i would say choice 1.
> most posters here say things like "the strongest its been used on was vamps and dragons are stronger" then i could say the strongest thing they used spells was on other humans and vamps are stronger than humans so spells wont work on them. same for dementors, they have only attacked humans so they wont attack dedad vamps



So your saying Twilight vamps could tank nuke level attacks if the HPverse hyperfeticaly had them.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

no, i'm saying they'd dodge it and if it is nuke leval bothsides would die hyperfeticaly


----------



## The last Dalek (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> no, i'm saying they'd dodge it and if it is nuke leval bothsides would die hyperfeticaly



How would they dodge it sure there fast but they couldnt get miles away in a couple of seconds hyperfeticaly.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

they can can jump over 50 ft in less than a second so probaly


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 2, 2009)

While harry have never fight a vampire we have a citation on the novel of the wizard that Grinderlock (or however u spell the 2 second teacher of defense againts the dark arts was), that faced a vampire. Dragons are not smart point taken still that doesnt stop them for carpet fire the field the vampires are on.

Wizards take nuclear bombs and set port keys to scape, GG failpires.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i'm saying if legillimency  can be used on dementors then they have a mind. azure snapes and bella's sheild and snape's mind privacy are because of different things. bella's isnt magic which can be countered by magic. also who will use fireballs? most wizards even dumbledort would fall in a fissure since they arent all going to bring a broom and not that many use them unless in quiditch actually.



Apparition. Something every 6th year knows how to do.

Next.



sanin3 said:


> you also assume they know their vamps? to them they are beautiful people who sparkle in the sun. nothing dangerous looking.alec then uses his gift. do you know how mist looks in the sun? its practically invisible. you have to havereally good eyesight like vamps to even have a chance at seeing it.



Bloodlust. Also super-sensory spell. Next.



sanin3 said:


> timetravel back a day and not at the spot the cullens or volturi are at aint any good.



It will if they use it to make copies of themselves and overwhelm them with numbers.



sanin3 said:


> the person on their saved me the trouble of looking. also its yahoo answers, stuff there isn't opinions or it would be called yahoo opinons. its ment to answer questions with answers.



This is possibly the stupidest thing you have ever said. I'm adding this to the wiki.



sanin3 said:


> they target humans and vamps aren't. big deal the volturi can serpress their emotions. they only show anger which is not what the dementors feed on. mostly all vamps dont have happy memories, all their human memories are gone.



Isn't this exactly the opposite of what you were claiming a few pages ago?



> also jasper can control emotions countering the dementors power to bring despair. they can only suck out their soul and the vamps are too fast for them.



When your strategy is "run away" then you might as well admit you've lost.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> they can can jump over 50 ft in less than a second so probaly



Oh my god are seriously implying that they can survive or escape a nuclear blast, this is worse that the bullshit made up in the Samurai Jack Vs. Bleach thread.

Also Irregardless of whether or not the Tvamps have a soul or not (or bodyily organs which I still don't understand at all) The Dementors can still affect them, they didn't need to suck Harry's soul to make him unconcious and they themselves again are not going to be affected by anything the Tvamps can muster up. same goes for the Nundu probably

Oh god one more page and we tie with World War Hulk Vs. Bleach, and it shows no sign of stopping


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

On a note addressing a somewhat old point, the Twilight Vampires don't have diamond skin, it has granite hardness.


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 2, 2009)

just to say it HPverse RAPES


----------



## Abigail (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> im not saying they are immune but i would say choice 1.
> most posters here say things like "the strongest its been used on was vamps and dragons are stronger" then i could say the strongest thing they used spells was on other humans and vamps are stronger than humans so spells wont work on them. same for dementors, they have only attacked humans so they wont attack dedad vamps



*CITATION NEEDED.*



sanin3 said:


> they can can jump over 50 ft in less than a second so probaly



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

No they cannot outrun a fucking nuke.



sanin3 said:


> the person on their saved me the trouble of looking. also its yahoo answers, stuff there isn't opinions or it would be called yahoo opinons.


...



*EDIT:* Page 42


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

actually their skin is daimond, bella just says it feels like granite. she's never felt a daimond so she wouldn't know how one felt. like i've said meyer has been dropping hints that their skin is made of daimond. bella can probaly block fire since she blocked kates electricity which electricty is stronger than fire. kates electricity is strong since it can imobilize vamps easily.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> actually their skin is daimond, bella just says it feels like granite. she's never felt a daimond so she wouldn't know how one felt. like i've said meyer has been dropping hints that their skin is made of daimond. bella can probaly block fire since she b*locked kates electricity which electricty is stronger than fire*. kates electricity is strong since it can imobilize vamps easily.



argh...let me explain to you something...thats has nothing to do with the overall durability of a material, taht has to do with electric conductivity of a material, a mcertain object may be unable to conduct electricity but i can still melt if a certain temp is achived....argh

argh...and with that i conclude that Twilight Vamp skin is made out of Polycarbonate ( engineering polymer, low conductivity, glows when expossed to light)...argh


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> actually their skin is daimond, bella just says it feels like granite. she's never felt a daimond so she wouldn't know how one felt.



She's obviously felt granite since she recognized the touch, and she has obviously felt diamond since Edward gave her diamonds as a present.



> like i've said meyer has been dropping hints that their skin is made of daimond.



And like I've said, Bella's been dropping statements that say their skin is made of granite.



> bella can probaly block fire since she blocked kates electricity which electricty is stronger than fire. kates electricity is strong since it can imobilize vamps easily.



Kate's electricity is a mental attack.

Real electricity wouldn't affect the Vampires since you have stated they are dead, which means they have no brain to induce the paralysis.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

kates electricity is real. its no mind trick. also edward gave her the daimond in eclipce. bella even said in twilight she was looking for the hidden facets in his skin which supports meyers claim that its daimond.


----------



## Koi (Apr 2, 2009)

Stephenie Meyer DOES NOT stick to her own canon, so you can't actually take the diamond thing literally.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> kates electricity is real. its no mind trick. also edward gave her the daimond in eclipce. bella even said in twilight she was looking for the hidden facets in his skin which supports meyers claim that its daimond.



Either give a citation from the book or stop posting.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2009)

Lack of evidence, lack of citations, lack of good arguments, lack of intelligence all these things describe your arguments.

Unless you can show Tvamps can resist soul sucking then they can't. Attacks on the soul are different than attacks on the mind just so you know.

Will this thread ever stop !


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

> kates electricity is real. its no mind trick



That's a lie. The fact that Bella's strictly mental shield can block it proves that it is not real.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 2, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Lack of evidence, lack of citations, lack of good arguments, lack of intelligence all these things describe your arguments.
> 
> Unless you can show Tvamps can resist soul sucking then they can't. Attacks on the soul are different than attacks on the mind just so you know.
> 
> Will this thread ever stop !



They don't need the soul sucking to win, (Hey Azure as your the only credible person that's read the books do they have souls), They've just got stay nearby and let the after effects of thier presence sink in, either way it's a win by KO.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

kate's explained she runs an electrical charge through her body allowing her to tazer opponents. thats no mind trick if she could explain how she did it. look her up if you dont believe me. also wizards dont have supper human reflexes just because j.k. rowling said so.


----------



## Koi (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> kate's explained she runs an electrical charge through her body allowing her to tazer opponents. thats no mind trick if she could explain how she did it. look her up if you dont believe me. also wizards dont have supper human reflexes just because j.k. rowling said so.



Right, but you're not comprehending your own defense: If Lily'sBella's Love Shield is strictly to guard against _mental_ attacks, then Kate's attack should be able to get through.  You say Kate's attack _can't_ get through Bella's shield, so it's a mental attack.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> kate's explained she runs an electrical charge through her body allowing her to tazer opponents. thats no mind trick if she could explain how she did it. look her up if you dont believe me.



Fact: Bella's strictly mental shield can block it.
Conclusion1: It ain't real.
Clunclusion 2: She was lying when said it was.



> also wizards dont have supper human reflexes just because j.k. rowling said so



Wrong-o. This is what we call Word of God. Rowling says something is so in her series, thus it is so. Period. End of discussion.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> kates electricity is real. its no mind trick.



Prove it.

There is much more evidence supporting that it is a mind trick, notice how she foils herself with Kate and says that she doesn't use her power sadistically like Kate does?

What's Kate's power again?

That's right, mind tricks.

What doesn't work against Bella again?

That's right, mind tricks.



> also edward gave her the daimond in eclipce. bella even said in twilight she was looking for the hidden facets in his skin which supports meyers claim that its daimond.



No, it's granite.

Daimond isn't a real world substance.



			
				KoS said:
			
		

> (Hey Azure as your the only credible person that's read the books do they have souls)



Well, it's really up for debate and me and SxS where arguing this a while back, I personally feel that they don't have souls because of a statement by Edward in the first novel, however SxS responded by saying the statement holds no value as a character statement, so really it depends on how much value you give that statement from Edward.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

i thought it was a mental sheild only but it seems she blocked kate's electrical charge. jasper can prevent the dementors power to interfear with their emotions and make a lot of the wizards feel happy and cheerful making them the dementors target.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

> thought it was a mental sheild only but it seems she blocked kate's electrical charge



It is a mental shield only. Thus, the electricity was fake.



> jasper can prevent the dementors power to interfear with their emotions



Prove it.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i thought it was a mental sheild only but it seems she blocked kate's electrical charge.



It is a mental shield.

The Internet's expert on Twilight agrees with me as well.

Kate's attack is mental.

GG



> jasper can prevent the dementors power to interfear with their emotions and make a lot of the wizards feel happy and cheerful making them the dementors target.



Because Jasper definetly knows what the Dementor's feed on and the Wizards definetly don't know Occlumency to stop this mental change in their emotions.

Empathy = Subdivision of Telepathy = Mental attack.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

kate has explained that she spreads an electrical charge through her body. if it was a mind trick then she would have said it and she wouldn't have had to explain it like that. jasper controls emotions so he can control what people feel.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i thought it was a mental sheild only but it seems she blocked kate's electrical charge. jasper can prevent the dementors power to interfear with their emotions and make a lot of the wizards feel happy and cheerful making them the dementors target.



sigh Not going to work, unless it duplicates Expecto Patronum, which I doubt it does. How many more times am I going to have to tell you, To affect Dementors it's gotta be on par with what Expecto Patronum does.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 2, 2009)

argh...gentlemen, i finally figured it out, the Vamps in Twilight are made of Polycarbonate, it all makes sence...the glow effect, tne ability to take fisical blows, the ability to resist electric attacks and of course they follow the same principle as plastic-mans logic...argh


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 2, 2009)

*Okay.  A couple things we need to clear up.*

Although I think there's been little of use contributed in the last 300 posts in the thread I'm not going to close it.  I won't close a thread that is being actively debated simply because I feel the debate is poor.  If you don't like this and think the thread should be closed *simply ignore it and stop posting.*

That said, people posting offtopic rants or requests for the thread to be closed/trashed are something I will do something about.  Consider yourselves warned.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

you also assume the vamps would be happyto begin with? jasper can detect changes in people's emotions so if the dementors depress someone ect. then jasper will know and change their emotions back to normal and change the enimies emotions to what the dementors were trying to force out of the vamps.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> you also assume the vamps would be happyto begin with? jasper can detect changes in people's emotions so if the dementors depress someone ect. then jasper will know and change their emotions back to normal and change the enimies emotions to what the dementors were trying to force out of the vamps.



argh...actually dementors also suck memorys if i am not mistaken...argh


----------



## Wesker (Apr 2, 2009)

Would you please provide quotes to back up your claims?
Edit: That was directed at sanin3.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2009)

You don't have to be happy for the dementors attack to work seeing.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

Mood fluctuations in the presence of Dementors is merely a side effect. It has no bearing on whether or not they will attack you.



> kate has explained that she spreads an electrical charge through her body.


She lied.



> if it was a mind trick then she would have said it and she wouldn't have had to explain it like that.


Unless she was lying. Which she clearly was, given that Bella's strictly mental shield can block her.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

vamps dont have any happy memories and i'm pretty sure they have to be face up near to do that.
@wesker-why do you need quotes? for what?

why would kate lie about her power? she didn't need to and your just assuming.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> you also assume the vamps would be happyto begin with? jasper can detect changes in people's emotions so if the dementors depress someone ect. then jasper will know and change their emotions back to normal and change the enimies emotions to what the dementors were trying to force out of the vamps.



You think The Dementor's prey need to be happy, You think the Azkaban prisoners were happy. Simply just being near a Dementor will make you weak, and prolonged exposure may drive you insane.


----------



## Wesker (Apr 2, 2009)

> @wesker-why do you need quotes? for what?


I need quotes for proof. Please provide proof to back up your claims.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

If you can't back up your claims, they have no bearing and your refusal to provide proof suggests that you know you can't win and are intentionally being obstinate.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2009)

You don't have to be happy for the dementors attack to work.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

what quotes that jasper can control immotions?


----------



## Wesker (Apr 2, 2009)

Quotes that back up your claims.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

That too.

Also, prove that Jasper would manipulate his allies emotions at all. He's got no reason to. Mood fluctuations should have no bearing on their performance and he has no way of knowing whether changing them back to normal would stop the Dementors(which it wouldn't)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 2, 2009)

It actually looks like that he can control emotions, but that's doesn't matter because The Dementors don't need thier prey to be Happy.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

he would control emotions of his allies since he can sense them being forcefully changed also dementors would rather attack people with happy emotions than angry dead vamps unless you can proove that wrong. also dementors have to get face near to drain their soul or knock them out and they can dodge them with their speed.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> he would control emotions of his allies since he can sense them being forcefully changed also dementors would rather attack people with happy emotions than angry dead vamps unless you can proove that wrong. also dementors have to get face near to drain their soul *or knock them out* and they can dodge them with their speed.



argh...one can't simply knock dementors out...argh, oh can speed wise, dementors are fast enought to catch a moving train...argh


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> he would control emotions of his allies since he can sense them being forcefully changed also dementors would rather attack people with happy emotions than angry dead vamps unless you can proove that wrong. also dementors have to get face near to drain their soul or knock them out and they can dodge them with their speed.



They feed on emotion, while negative emotions won't work as well and positive ones, they will do it, Which is why they were placed as the guards of Azkaban. Also they don't need to get up in thier face to knock them out, they just have to be close, you don't think they were constantly in the cells in Azkaban do you.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

> he would control emotions of his allies since he can sense them being forcefully changed



He can sense them changing, but he doesn't know whether it is being forcefully changed and he still has no reason to manipulate their emotions.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> why would kate lie about her power? she didn't need to and your just assuming.



No, we are using logic.

Mind Power = Blocked by Bella.

Blocked by Bella = Kate's power.

Kate's power = Mind Power.

It doesn't get any simpler than this.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

logic cant compare to canon proof. kate said she spreads an electrical charge over her skin to eldctrify foes. if it was a mind trick she would have said it instead of explaining her power like that plus mental attacks cant be delivered through the body. do you see jane doing that? no. one of the romanian vamps even called her and zaphrina the illusionist and fire touch. also harry potter trains are classic and not fast. trains like that move at 55 mile per hour. azure said vamps move at 120miles perhour


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> logic cant compare to canon proof. kate said she spreads an electrical charge over her skin to eldctrify foes. if it was a mind trick she would have said it instead of explaining her power like that plus mental attacks cant be delivered through the body. do you see jane doing that? no. one of the romanian vamps even called her and zaphrina the illusionist and fire touch. also harry potter trains are classic and not fast. trains like that move at 55 mile per hour. azure said vamps move at 120miles perhour



Oh, so now logic doesn't compare to character statements?

Then the Vampire skin is as hard as Granite?

Thank you for admitting that.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> *logic cant compare to canon proof*. kate said she spreads an electrical charge over her skin to eldctrify foes. if it was a mind trick she would have said it instead of explaining her power like that plus mental attacks cant be delivered through the body. do you see jane doing that? no. one of the romanian vamps even called her and zaphrina the illusionist and fire touch. also harry potter trains are classic and not fast. trains like that move at 55 mile per hour. azure said vamps move at 120miles perhour



argh...what'n blazes...argh, explain to me how this works...argh?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

so bella's sheild could block electricity then since kates attack was real.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> so bella's sheild could block electricity then since kates attack was real.



argh...but didn't you just say bella only blocks mental attacks...argh?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> *logic cant compare to canon proof*. kate said she spreads an electrical charge over her skin to eldctrify foes. if it was a mind trick she would have said it instead of explaining her power like that plus mental attacks cant be delivered through the body. do you see jane doing that? no. one of the romanian vamps even called her and zaphrina the illusionist and fire touch. also harry potter trains are classic and not fast. trains like that move at 55 mile per hour. azure said vamps move at 120miles perhour



Wait, what the hell, last I checked Twilight while a fantasy, wasn't TTGL or a similar series where you could afford to toss logic and physics to the wind.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

you have to go with the book first then use logic on stuff that isnt implied. kate implied she had electricity running through her skin so its cannon and true and you cant say she lied.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> so bella's sheild could block electricity then since kates attack was real.



No, it just didn't conduct with Bella's skin for an unstated reason.

You're assuming Bella's shield stopped it.


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> you have to go with the book first then use logic on stuff that isnt implied. kate implied she had electricity running through her skin so its cannon and true and you cant say she lied.



are you, like, 8?


----------



## Abigail (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> *logic cant compare to canon proof.* kate said she spreads an electrical charge over her skin to eldctrify foes. if it was a mind trick she would have said it instead of explaining her power like that plus mental attacks cant be delivered through the body. do you see jane doing that? no. one of the romanian vamps even called her and zaphrina the illusionist and fire touch. also harry potter trains are classic and not fast. trains like that move at 55 mile per hour. azure said vamps move at 120miles perhour



I'm sorry, what now?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

why would she lie? edward knew she uses electricity to tazer people. she can't lie to edward and why would she lie about her powers before the fight against the volturi? she had no reason too. also why would she lie to her sisters?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

No lying, it just doesn't conduct to Bella's skin, and the Vampire's skin is as hard as granite.

That's all there is to those point.

I think that's fair.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

then how did she affect other vamps? also it no longer affected edward when she put her sheild on him.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> then how did she affect other vamps? also it no longer affected edward when she put her sheild on him.



Oh, well in that case, she was obviously lying.

As for your "she had no reason to lie" argument, I counter by saying "Edward had no reason to lie to Bella."

See, remember when Edward said all the liquid in a Vampire's body was replaced with venom?

We know this isn't true since Edward ejaculated sperm into Bella which caused their baby's birth.

Edward had no reason to lie about the Vampire's physiology, but it turns out he did.

Same with Kate.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

edward knew she wasn't lieing by reading her mind and her sisters and elizar who can tell what a vamps power is know about her power. as for the baby no one knew it was possible so edward didn't know so he wasn't lieing.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> edward knew she wasn't lieing by reading her mind and her sisters and elizar who can tell what a vamps power is know about her power. as for the baby no one knew it was possible so edward didn't know so he wasn't lieing.



Bullshit, nothing suggests that Edward was reading her mind during the time of the explanation, and nothing suggests even Kate has full understanding of her powers.

Your points are null and void.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

she said shes been practicing spreading her electricity over her body. also if she didn't understand her powers elizar would have told her so she knows her powers. also how can a mental attack be sent through her own skin?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> she said shes been practicing spreading her electricity over her body.



Well anyone can practice something even if they don't understand it.

For example, you could practice shooting a basketball, does that mean you understand which muscles are used in shooting the basketball?

No, but you can still do it.



> also if she didn't understand her powers elizar would have told her so she knows her powers.



Why?

She thought she understood them, so why would she ask him?



> also how can a mental attack be sent through her own skin?



Many mental attacks are used through a sense, such as Genjutsu from Naruto which is mainly used through the sense of sight if not the sense of hearing.

Her's just happens to be used through the sense of touch.

I hope that makes some sense.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 2, 2009)

Maybe she didn't understand how her own attack worked


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

no, you explaination wouldn't explain how shes sending it through her skin. mind attacks like dont work like that. in naruto has anyone used genjutsu by touching someone?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> no, you explaination wouldn't explain how shes sending it through her skin. mind attacks like dont work like that. *in naruto has anyone used genjutsu by touching someone?*



Pein's soul sucking genjutsu worked like that.

Unless that wasn't a genjutsu, but I'm pretty sure it was a mental attack since he used it to get information.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

Bella's shield only blocks mind attacks.
Bella's shield blocked whatshernuts' electicity.
Whatshernuts' electricity is a mind attack.

When whatshernuts said it was real she was lying. Why did she lie? I don't know. Why would she lie? Again, I don't know.

Her reasons for lying are immaterial.

You think she wasn't lying? Prove it. And do so with something other than "CUZ SHE SED IT WUZ TEH REEL!"

Period. End of discussion.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> no, you explaination wouldn't explain how shes sending it through her skin. mind attacks like dont work like that. in naruto has anyone used genjutsu by touching someone?



Citation needed. Apparently this is still to hard for you to grasp after 45 pages.


----------



## Alice Cullen (Apr 2, 2009)

Ahh but how would she know if it was reaql or mental?  She could very well have been tricking her self into beliving that


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

^^I like this poster already.


----------



## Alice Cullen (Apr 2, 2009)

uhh u mean me???

Very good at twilight arguing...in my own opinion that is


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

are you serious, shes explained how it worked. bella deosn't even know her full power since she blocked elazars power and he was just finding out what her power was. he said it seemed she could only block mental attacks, it wasn't sure if that was all so its highly possible bella could counter kates shock. there is no indication in the book she was leing to bella, you guys just think. that and you cant explain why she would lie.


----------



## Alice Cullen (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats true bella might be able to block all vampirc power attacks with her shield.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

> , shes explained how it worked.


That's not proof.



> bella deosn't even know her full power



That's not proof.




> it wasn't sure if that was all so its highly possible bella could counter kates shock


Prove it.



> there is no indication in the book she was leing to bella, you guys just think. that and you cant explain why she would lie.




That's not proof. Prove she wasn't lying or admit you're wrong.



> Thats true bella might be able to block all vampirc power attacks with her shield.



Prove it.


----------



## Alice Cullen (Apr 2, 2009)

I cant we'd have to ask the writer her slef and like i said before kates attack might just be physic and she just dosn't know it mean the nerves send pain to the brain first then back to were it should hurt.  So her ability might now mind you i say might be a physic attack


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

Not might. Is.

Bella's shield blocked it.

Prove that Bella's shield can block anything other than mind attacks. If you can not then the electricity is a mental attack, until further evidence is provided.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

i just prooved she wasn't lieing if she explained exactly how it worked so she understood her power fully. you proove she was lieing and bella can only block mental attacks. there was no indecation she was lieing at all so dont say she was with no proof.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

> I just prooved she wasn't lieing


No you didn't.



> if she explained exactly how it worked so she understood her power fully.


She was lying.



> you proove she was lieing


Prove she wasn't



> bella can only block mental attacks


Canon evidence says that she can only block mental attacks. Prove she can block more or admit you're wrong.



> there was no indecation she was lieing at all


That's not proof.



> we cant. stephanie has ended twilight from bellas point of view.


Then it is mental.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> are you serious, shes explained how it worked.



No, she explained what it did, not how it worked.



> bella deosn't even know her full power since she blocked elazars power and he was just finding out what her power was.



Really?

That happened?

Could I get like a quote or page number for that?

My memory isn't what it used to be.



> he said it seemed she could only block mental attacks, it wasn't sure if that was all so its highly possible bella could counter kates shock.



I don't recall reading a "seemed."



> there is no indication in the book she was leing to bella, you guys just think.



There's no indication she was telling the truth.



> that and you cant explain why she would lie.



She's lying because she doesn't know herself.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i just prooved she wasn't lieing if she explained exactly how it worked so she understood her power fully. you proove she was lieing and bella can only block mental attacks. there was no indecation she was lieing at all so dont say she was with no proof.



I can make up an explanation for how something works, doesn't make it true. You're the one who claimed it only blocked mental attacks yourself.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

azure i'll get breaking dawn from my freind tomorrow for the page number. kates explanation is the truth unless you can proove she's lying. stephanie meyers cannon books beat your assumptions. you cant proove her wrong just me. in the OBD you have to accept cannon without quistioning it since its from the person who made it.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

> kates explanation is the truth unless you can proove she's lying.


Other way around. It's a lie unless you can prove she's telling the truth.



> stephanie meyers cannon books beat your assumptions.



If this is so then Bella's shield only blocks mental attacks. Since it only blocks mental attacks and it blocked the electricity, then logic dictates that the electricity was fake.




> in the OBD you have to accept cannon without quistioning



Only when it doesn't conflict with other evidence.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> azure i'll get breaking dawn from my freind tomorrow for the page number.



Okay thanks, the question was Bella affecting Eleazar's power.



> kates explanation is the truth unless you can proove she's lying.



No one is questioning what it does, just how it does it.

We all accept that it causes electrical effects on those who touch her skin, but we are questioning how it can actually be electricity since a vampire is already dead so their brain wouldn't respond to those shocks.

So under those circumstances it'd have to be a mental attack since Vampires only have their minds left that could leave them with these effects.



> stephanie meyers cannon books beat your assumptions. you cant proove her wrong just me. in the OBD you have to accept cannon without quistioning it since its from the person who made it.



Yeah, except in that book we didn't really get an explanation as to how the power worked.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

ono, you have to proove its a lie because kate said she spreads electricity through her body. you proove it was a mind attack. bella also blocked elazars power and his was to find out others powers. no mind trick or attack.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

> ono, you have to proove its a lie because kate said she spreads electricity through her body.



I already have several times.



> you proove it was a mind attack.


Bella's shield blocked it. That proves it was mental.


> bella also blocked elazars power and his was to find out others powers.



His powers are mind-based. Her shield blocking it proves that.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

ono you didn't proove a thing. also we cant say kate was lieing since there was no proof she was.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

I've proved more than you have, using actual logic as opposed to spouting the same bullshit over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over for forty-six pages.

Prove me wrong or admit defeat.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

have you even read breaking dawn? you didn't proove she was lieing. i thought you gave up.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

Bella's shield only blocks mental attacks. This is a canon fact established by the anti-christ Meyer.

Since it only blocks mental attacks and it blocked the electricity, then guess what? The electricity is fake.

If you have proof that she was telling the truth when she said it was real, provide it.

Saying she had no reason to lie is not proof. Asking me to prove she was lying is not proof. Saying she wouldn't have said it if it weren't true is not proof.

When(that's when, not if) you are unable to provide said proof, then you will be admitting that I'm right and you're wrong at which point I will do the "I'm right and you're wrong" dance. Here's a sample.

*does the "I'm right and you're wrong" dance*


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

You realize it's possible she didn't lie and that her explanation doesn't rule out it being a mentally based power.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

The lie itself is immaterial. We're back to the fact that the electricity is fake.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

did it ever state that bella's power could ONLY block mental attacks? it just said she could block mental attacks. she never found out what she could do.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> did it ever state that bella's power could ONLY block mental attacks? it just said she could block mental attacks. she never found out what she could do.



She never found out what it could block either.

Besides, don't tracker vamps still work on her?

I can't remember if she got tracked during the fourth book or not.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

That's not proof.

Bella's shield can block more than mental attacks? Prove it. With something other than speculation or the fake lightning.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> did it ever state that bella's power could ONLY block mental attacks? it just said she could block mental attacks. she never found out what she could do.



argh...and voldermort has a spell that can vaporise the earth and everything on it, he just never found out what he could really do...argh, can twilight conter, i think not...argh

argh.../thread...argh


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

trackers track by blood and smell so she cant block that. 
she blocked kates electricity. thats proof enough. tomorrow i'll get the proof that she blocked elezars power and his didn't target the mind.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

That's not proof. Prove Bella's powers can block more than mind-based powers.



> Kate's electricity.



This would be the fake lightning we discussed.



> Eleazar's power



Her shield blocked it, it was mental.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 2, 2009)

argh...i just realised, in HP there is transmutation, and the Tvamps are dead and made out of some substance unknown to man, they cna simply transmutate the vamps into something else since there dead adn aparently inorganic...argh


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> trackers track by blood and smell so she cant block that.



Why?

It's a vampire ability and it's not mental just like you claim Kate's electricity to be.



> she blocked kates electricity. thats proof enough.



Kate's electricity can't be real electricity, we've been over this.

If it was real electricity it wouldn't do anything.



> tomorrow i'll get the proof that she blocked elezars power and his didn't target the mind.



How doesn't Elezear target the mind?

How else would he identify someone's power?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

Ark 14.0 said:


> argh...i just realised, in HP there is transmutation, and the Tvamps are dead and made out of some substance unknown to man, they can simply transmutate the vamps into something else since there dead adn aparently inorganic...argh



Transmutation is but one of the dozens of reasons already listed over the course of these 46 pages that would guarantee HarryPotterverse's victory. sanin3 has ignored them all and continually insisted that the Twilight vampires are completely omnipotent.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

elezar's power was to find out what other vamps powers were. thats not a mental attack.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> elezar's power was to find out what other vamps powers were. thats not a mental attack.



It was mind-based, evidenced by Bella's shield blocking it.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

how is it mind based? he found out bella had a power when even she didn't know she had one. she blocked him from finding out what she could fully do with her power. if he gets info that the person he used it on didn't know than his power deosn't work on the mind. also trackers use blood or scent to track, she cant block her scent.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> how is it mind based? he found out bella had a power when even she didn't know she had one. she blocked him from finding out what she could fully do with her power. if he gets info that the person he used it on didn't know than his power deosn't work on the mind. also trackers use blood or scent to track, she cant block her scent.



Wait I thought her power was to shield her mind, and and his power apparently invaded her mind and she shut him out, so that's not mind based how.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

how did it invade her mind? he got info she didn't know about.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 2, 2009)

argh...well i just found the answer...argh, behold emma frost...argh



argh...she too can transform into diamond form,and she got shattered by a sonic weaponry, so sonics are the key..argh


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

there you go, when i give proof that she blocked a non mind attack you say its a mind attack because bella blocked it. elezars power gets info that the vamp sometimes deosn't know, which means he deosnt get that infl from the persons mind.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

> there you go, when i give proof that she blocked a non mind attack you say its a mind attack because bella blocked it.



You have yet to provide anything remotely resembling proof.


> elezars power gets info that the vamp sometimes deosn't know, which means he deosnt get that infl from the persons mind.



Just because they don't know it doesn't mean it's not a mind attack.

Still waiting for either proof or admission of your wrongness.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

his power is to get info, meaning if he gets info they dont know than its not in their mind and its not mind based.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

So how does it work?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2009)

Bella's shield blocked it. Thus, it was mind-based.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 2, 2009)

So whats stopping the numerous dragons from breathing fire or eating any of them

Or the Dementors

Or the Trolls


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

i'm not sure azure. i think he justs looks at them and knows what their power is.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i'm not sure azure. i think he justs looks at them and knows what their power is.



Well he could dig into their subconcious and locate the power since it's passively activated.

I mean, that's the only real explanation I can think of.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2009)

i guess his power could work like that but he knew her power but he couldn't get any details on what she could do. he had to ask her and edward whats shes blocked so not all of her power was indentified. they just knew what bella knew and what edward has seen but that was when she was human. her power got a lot stronger when she became a vamp. we dont know what she can fully do.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 3, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i guess his power could work like that but he knew her power but he couldn't get any details on what she could do. he had to ask her and edward whats shes blocked so not all of her power was indentified. they just knew what bella knew and what edward has seen but that was when she was human. her power got a lot stronger when she became a vamp. we dont know what she can fully do.



True, but it wouldn't make much sense for it to become a physical shield as well, because there's really no way for it to advance like that from just a barrier against Edward's mind reading, I still really believe that Kate's power generates something like electricity to Vampire's minds because the Twilight Vampires don't have actual living operating brains, only minds so normal electricity wouldn't do anything.

Don't you think it sounds reasonable?

Also, we really should just agree to disagree don't you think?

Because it doesn't look like anything is going to change no matter how long we go at it like this.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

well it could have advanced to a sheild. we know she cant protect from physical attacks but kates is energy and elezars is knowledge so maybe it can protect from stuff as long as its not physical. get what i'm saying?


----------



## Xaosin (Apr 3, 2009)

sanin3, are you aware yet at this point this is practically a joke thread towards HPverse's favor?

We have argued you again and again but you persist on picking straws. 

You No what? Screw logic, reason, and lack of citations. For the last 7 pages, you are right they have diamond skin and the shield protects them from Dementors, lets just assume that .

How does that protect them from the wizards magic in general tho? The wizards of HP have shape manipulation, can destroy your organs, or use Avada Kedavra which drains the victim of their life force in an instant. And that just a few hand picked ones among dozens of spells.
*-http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spells_in_Harry_Potter*

Or how do you conclude they can defeat giants, trolls (unless your one), a Cerberus, Death eaters, boggarts who materialize your worst fear,Basilisks,Werewolfs, Chimeras, or cravens, all which can brutally rip your fail-pires apart ?
_*-http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_creatures_(Harry_Potter)*_

Voldemort himself can solo the twilightverse. Here are some quotes from wiki:
*lbus Dumbledore states that Voldemort's knowledge of magic is more extensive than any wizard alive
Dumbledore also said that Voldemort was probably the most brilliant student Hogwarts has ever seen*
-http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lord_Voldemort#Magical_abilities_and_skills  

Whats to stop him from turning them into flies, burning them, freezing them, suffocating them, melting them, soul-sucking them, or even downright nuking them.

OH,thats right I forgot. Twilight characters are nuke-timers bama.

This Doesn't look good for the HPverse .


----------



## Abigail (Apr 3, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> So whats stopping the numerous dragons from breathing fire or eating any of them
> 
> Or the Dementors
> 
> Or the Trolls



Nothing at all.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 3, 2009)

One thing this thread has done...has got me VERY interested in Harry Potter...I think I'll buy all the books!


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

the arguments you listed are mostly usless. the spells except the transmformation one is for the living. also trolls, gaints etc all go blind etc from alecs mist since they have to go near them to hit them. also renata can block their physical attacks.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 3, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> the arguments you listed are mostly usless. the spells except the transmformation one is for the living. also trolls, gaints etc all go blind etc from alecs mist since they have to go near them to hit them. also renata can block their physical attacks.




Yet again The Dementors are not going to be affected by those things, also the Giants are known to be very resistant to magic as well, Hagrid who was only half-giant had stunning spells go flying off him at one point in OOTP

Unless you can come up with a plausible argument against the Dementors you need to concede.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

vamp powers aren't magic so magic resistent creatures aren't immune. also dementors can't do anything to hurt them from faraway. the can just make them sad and bring up memories which bella protects from since bringing up memories is mind based. they have to get passed renata's sheild to get to them and their weak charges are not going to get passed her.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 3, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> vamp powers aren't magic so magic resistent creatures aren't immune. also dementors can't do anything to hurt them from faraway. the can just make them sad and bring up memories which bella protects from since bringing up memories is mind based. they have to get passed renata's sheild to get to them and their weak charges are not going to get passed her.



The depression is only a side effect of being near a dementor, and  that's not physical so Renata's shield is for nothing, and Bella's shield doesn't duplicate Expecto Patronum so that won't work either. Read again they've just got to be *near* them to effect them, they don't need to touch them at all.


----------



## Teach (Apr 3, 2009)

HP verse wins.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2009)

> the arguments you listed are mostly usless. the spells except the transmformation one is for the living.






Except for all those spells that are not.
Isn't being this chuckoo illegal in some states?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

here is a quote on kates power
*"I was.Hmm.i've never met anyone who didn't feel it,immortal or otherwise.""you said you project it? on your skin?" kate nodded."lt used to be just in my palms. kind of like aro.""or renesmee."edward interjected"but after a lot of practice,i can radiate the current all over my body.its a good defense.anyone who tries to touch me drops like a human thats been tasered.it only downs him for a second, but thats long enough"*

how is she lieing?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 3, 2009)

Nothing in that passage says it isn't a mental attack.

And even the word "project" makes me think that it is just a mental attack that is triggered through touch.

It's even compared to Renesmee's, so the likelihood of it being a mental attack is very high with all this conclusive evidence.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

azure i think she was saying it used to be a hand based attack meaning it could only be used through the hands. she states she runs an electrical current through her body.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 3, 2009)

But look at all the people it is compared to, it's compared to Renesmee, Aro, and Jane.

They all have the same thing in common about their powers, it's that they are all mental powers, I mean, why would it be compared to these people if it wasn't a mental ability like their's?

She said she radiated the current as well, which means she wasn't running it through her, it means that anyone that touches the radiated area would fell the effect.

That's how I am interpreting it at least.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

the pain was compaired to janes while the way she delivered it was by hand. i mean she said who ever touched her would get shocked so its physical.she runs a current meaning that she runs the electricity through her body. her power is always mentioned as electricity or fire touch. 


since i cant double post and have little room to write, i'll put renatas and maybe chelseas powers if it fits after a post


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 3, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> vamp powers aren't magic so magic resistent creatures aren't immune. also dementors can't do anything to hurt them from faraway. the can just make them sad and bring up memories which bella protects from since bringing up memories is mind based. they have to get passed renata's sheild to get to them and their weak charges are not going to get passed her.



Just what are you babbling about?  As it has been said time and time again, unless the TL characters have something like a patronus, they cannot stop the Dementors.





> azure *i think* she was saying it used to be a hand based attack meaning it could only be used through the hands. she states she runs an electrical current through her body.



What you "think" does not matter here.  If Bella's shield blocked it, then it was mental, not physical.  That's all there is to it.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

renatas power
"You see, renata is a powerful sheild against a physical attack. if someone approaches her-or aro, as she is always close beside him in a hostile situation-they find themselves ....diverted. there's a force around her that repels, though its almost unnoticeable. you simply find yourself going a different dirrection than you planned, with a confused memory as to why you wanted to go that other way in the first place."


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 3, 2009)

And this quote comes from...?


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 3, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> renatas power
> "You see, renata is a powerful sheild against a physical attack. if someone approaches her-or aro, as she is always close beside him in a hostile situation-they find themselves ....diverted. there's a force around her that repels, though its almost unnoticeable. you simply find yourself going a different dirrection than you planned, with a confused memory as to why you wanted to go that other way in the first place."



That seems to indicate that her shield confuses your mind rather than actually blocking attacks.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

its from the book Breaking Dawn. it says there is a force that repels you.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 3, 2009)

And it's meant to prove what, exactly?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

what exactly she deos. also chelsea can make the HPverse turn on each other meaning they is no perfect team work. they will begin to attack eachother.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 3, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> what exactly she deos.



If that is your only defense aganist the Dementors, then it fails for the reason I've already sated.



> also chelsea can make the HPverse turn on each other meaning they is no perfect team work. they will begin to attack eachother.



Bullshit.


----------



## gtw1983 (Apr 3, 2009)

isn't it pretty clear that Harry potter has Twilight out maned?

lets see....


1: Wizards (numbering in the thousands)

2: Vampires

3: Werewolves

4: Trolls

5: Dementors

6: Giants 

7: Man eating spiders

8: Inferi (Corpses controlled by magic)

9: a Basilisk

10: Fawkes the Phoenix

11: Centaurs (armed with bow and arrows)

12: A sphinx

13: Fluffy the giant three headed dog


Doesn't Twilight just pretty much have different kinds of vampires and werewolves, and regular humans?

I'd say HP stomps


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

but chelsea can break all bonds they have thus causing them to turn on each other. along with jasper being able to make them angry they wont hold back on each other.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 3, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> but chelsea can break all bonds they have thus causing them to turn on each other. along with jasper being able to make them angry they wont hold back on each other.





gtw1983 said:


> isn't it pretty clear that Harry potter has Twilight out maned?
> 
> lets see....
> 
> ...



sanin3, don't post again until you can disprove this entire list.


----------



## Alice Cullen (Apr 3, 2009)

what on earth is everyone arguing about now?


----------



## Abigail (Apr 3, 2009)

Alice Cullen said:


> what on earth is everyone arguing about now?



Same thing we have been for the past 48 pages. sanin3 refusing to back up anything it posts.


----------



## Alice Cullen (Apr 3, 2009)

Come on we cant exactly get 100% proof of that i mean we'd have to talk to the author.  And who knows if she'd even respond or hell care


----------



## Abigail (Apr 3, 2009)

Alice Cullen said:


> Come on we cant exactly get 100% proof of that i mean we'd have to talk to the author.  And who knows if she'd even respond or hell care



All we ask is that sanin3 back up the crap it's spouting with quotes from the book when asked. That's it, not an unreasonible demand I would think.


----------



## Alice Cullen (Apr 3, 2009)

unfortinatly thought we can oly make asumptions on that particular matter


----------



## Abigail (Apr 3, 2009)

Alice Cullen said:


> unfortinatly thought we can oly make asumptions on that particular matter



Not really, we ask for the quote sanin3 gives it to us. No assumptions needed.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

do you want a quote on chelsea's power or what?


----------



## Alice Cullen (Apr 3, 2009)

..........?


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 3, 2009)

lulz, is this thread serious?

well, like stephen king pretty much said...

stephanie meyer<<<<<<<<<<<<<<shit<<<<<<<<<<<J.K Rowling

twilight>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>x1000000>>>Harry Potter


----------



## Abigail (Apr 3, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> do you want a quote on chelsea's power or what?



Back up what you say and disprove the opposing argument, otherwise concede.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

Chelsea's power
"There is one among the volturi gaurd," edward said explaning eleazer's angry reaction."her name is chelsea. she has influence over emotional ties. she could make someone feel bonded to the volturi,to want to belong,to want to please them..."
eleazar came to abrupt halt."we all understood why chelsea was important. in a fight, if we could seperate allegiances between allied covens, we could defeat them much more easily"

there is a quote from the book about what she can do


----------



## Alice Cullen (Apr 3, 2009)

yah thats true


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

chelsea can and will break all their bonds to make them turn on each other


----------



## Alice Cullen (Apr 3, 2009)

Technichly its could and would being as how the fight never happend


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

yea but its proof write their saying in a big fight she breaks bonds to make it easier to kill them.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 3, 2009)

Alice Cullen said:


> Technichly its could and would *being as how the fight never happend*



True, time travel it's a wonderful thing.


----------



## Alice Cullen (Apr 3, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> yea but its proof write their saying in a big fight she breaks bonds to make it easier to kill them.


yeah i know


Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> True, time travel it's a wonderful thing.



were did that come from?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

alice hes saying they would time travel back one day to multiply themselves but hermiony stated something like they cant have contact with people in the past.


----------



## Alice Cullen (Apr 3, 2009)

ahhh i see now


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

chelsea can turn them against each other or make them wanna serve the volturi


----------



## Abigail (Apr 3, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> chelsea can turn them against each other or make them wanna serve the volturi



Not the Dementors. Try Again.


----------



## gtw1983 (Apr 3, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> Chelsea's power
> "There is one among the volturi gaurd," edward said explaning eleazer's angry reaction."her name is chelsea. she has influence over emotional ties. she could make someone feel bonded to the volturi,to want to belong,to want to please them..."
> eleazar came to abrupt halt."we all understood why chelsea was important. in a fight, if we could seperate allegiances between allied covens, we could defeat them much more easily"
> 
> there is a quote from the book about what she can do



well lets see...

First of all there is the *Dementors*,who don't have emotions and therefore won't have them broken.

nothing has been shown to be effective against them except a wizards patronus.

So whats to stop the dementors from emotionally draining the Twilight cast and sucking their souls out through their mouths.


Secondly their is *Voldemort* himself,who is a Psychopath that has no emotions outside hatred.

so how can Chelsea make voldemort love her when JK rowling has already said that he's incapable of it?   


I would try to list more but that would probably already be enough considering, that even if Voldy dies the Twilight vampires are incapable of harming the Dementors in any way.





> chelsea can turn them against each other or make them wanna serve the volturi



I'm also interested in the context that this statement is meant.

you know there is a world of difference from controlling a small group of people and dominating ten of thousands of magical creatures and beings at once.

I don't think chelsea would be capable of a feat that large in scale.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

chelsea just makes voldemort turn against harry and them. not hard since he wants to kill him anyway. renata's sheild will just repel the dementors. also its a no limit fallacy if they are undefeatable and only expecto petronus can keep them away.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 3, 2009)

I only have seen the first twilight movie and im only at the 5 book-movie of HP but I cant see how those vampires who are just basically super strong and super fast to a barely more than human level, beat all the wizards who have insta death spells, apart fromthe monsters, dragons and that kind of shit HP has.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

well you haven't read the 4th book of twilighg where more powers are mentioned


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 3, 2009)

they better improve like 500%, cause in the first movie they are basically only good at close range fight

A good genin from naruto will solo all of them


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

they get a lot of powerful abilities like
mind burning
illusions
sense nulifying
2 sheilds
manipulation of events
bond breaking
tasering
even manipulation of the 4 elements


----------



## Abigail (Apr 3, 2009)

gtw1983 said:


> isn't it pretty clear that Harry potter has Twilight out maned?
> 
> lets see....
> 
> ...



sanin3 you still haven't countered anything from this yet, concession accepted.

Also *PAGE 50.*


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

most of the creatures if not all can fall into a fissure created by ben. the remaing if there are any are killed by newborns. they only shown 2 or 1 werewolves. their vamps are no threat to newborns and they haven't shown any, centars arrows wont hurt them along with gaint bugs that cant hurt the vamps. fluffy gets mind burned by jane while it gets killed.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> *most of the creatures if not all can fall into a fissure created by ben. the remaing if there are any are killed by newborns.* they only shown 2 or 1 werewolves. their vamps are no threat to newborns and they haven't shown any, centars arrows wont hurt them along with gaint bugs that cant hurt the vamps. fluffy gets mind burned by jane while it gets killed.



you fail to understand something as basic as flight.

Dear God


----------



## Abigail (Apr 3, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> most of the creatures if not all can fall into a fissure created by ben. the remaing if there are any are killed by newborns. they only shown 2 or 1 werewolves. their vamps are no threat to newborns and they haven't shown any, centars arrows wont hurt them along with gaint bugs that cant hurt the vamps. fluffy gets mind burned by jane while it gets killed.



It's called moving. Also flight and Dementors won't be affected at all.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

can you proove they can all fly without a broom since oviously they dont carry a broom into a battle. as for the dementors they are a no limits fallacy if nothing can kill them.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 3, 2009)

Dragons have wings

I think wings are made to fly


----------



## Sin (Apr 3, 2009)

> they are a no limits fallacy



Look who learned a big word 

Also, simply because nothing from the verse you're hopelessly defending can kill them doesn't mean nothing can.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2009)

yea they can fly but its only like 6 of them so alec can blind them etc.


----------



## Luciana (Apr 3, 2009)

i see the vampires loosing to the basilisk.
how the fuck are the vampires going to block his glare? :/ 
even if they have those shields,the will still get petrified
even if they can fight him with all those method you pointed,they have to still look at the basilisk,don't tell me everybody is going to close their eyes -_-,then they will get pwn by the wizards and -insert here all the other HP species-.

btw,sorry if something like this was already posted...i mean 50 pages...


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Apr 3, 2009)

Fucking God, lock this thread already. Sanin3's "argument" (and I hesitate to call it that) was debunked 40 pages ago. This shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Apr 3, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> can you proove they can all fly without a broom since oviously they dont carry a broom into a battle.


They can however summon a broom into battle.



> as for the dementors they are a no limits fallacy if nothing can kill them.


Noone is saying that nothing can kill them, just that the means to kill them are unknown and so far nothing in the Twilight verse seems to be capable of killing them.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

tge baselisk fell in the fissure so its dead, as for summoning a broom the broom takes a while to come so its not useful there. as for dementors, renata's sheild repels their weak charges. chelsea can make them serve the volturi since if they can choose a side and follow orders since the ones from askaban tell them who to hunt then they have a mind of their own so chelsea can make them join the volturi.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> tge baselisk fell in the fissure so its dead, as for summoning a broom the broom takes a while to come so its not useful there. as for dementors, renata's sheild repels their weak charges. chelsea can make them serve the volturi since if they can choose a side and follow orders since the ones from askaban tell them who to hunt then they have a mind of their own so chelsea can make them join the volturi.



What the fuck? Seriously learn some good grammer, I'm tired of looking at your posts filled with shitty spelling errors all over the place. I'm really getting sick of racking my brain to have to figure out what your trying to say.

On topic:
How big is this fissure we're talking about? Because the Basilisk is pretty fucking huge. And what makes you think that things that suck peoples souls out are weak? The Dementors don't have to follow people's orders, it's stated that if Voldemort offered them something better than the Ministry than they'd swap sides like that. Also, you act like the failpires will have time to do the shit you say the would. Like they wouldn't get massively overwhelmed by...



			
				gtw1983 said:
			
		

> 1: Wizards (numbering in the thousands)
> 
> 2: Vampires
> 
> ...



When can I expect your concession?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

like i said if they can choose sides then they have a mind and chelsea can make them wanna serve the volturi.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> like i said if they can choose sides then they have a mind and chelsea can make them wanna serve the volturi.


Is that really the logic you wanna work with here? -_-

Also, post #1000 in shitty thread


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 4, 2009)

Has sanin3 ever addressed that particular quote?


I have to settle for reply #1000


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> like i said if they can choose sides then they have a mind and chelsea can make them wanna serve the volturi.



How exactly is she gonna do that? I don't remember Dementor's being described as having minds. It's been forever since I read HP though.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

if you can choose who to work for then you can make your own desicions meaning they have a mind.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> if you can choose who to work for then you can make your own desicions meaning they have a mind.



Let's assume what your saying isn't complete shit. Tell me how they plan to deal with everything else on the list. Go ahead, make my fucking day.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

most of the creatures cant get past renata's sheild then alec takes away all their senses. the wizards are fighting each other because chelsea broke all their bonds.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> tge baselisk fell in the fissure so its dead, as for summoning a broom the broom takes a while to come so its not useful there. as for dementors, renata's sheild repels their weak charges. chelsea can make them serve the volturi since if they can choose a side and follow orders since the ones from askaban tell them who to hunt then they have a mind of their own so chelsea can make them join the volturi.



There are thousands of wizards. So this Failpire can open a fissure miles wide huh? Otherwise a vast majority survives and Twilightverse still losses.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

the wizards fight each other since chelsea broke their bonds.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> the wizards fight each other since chelsea broke their bonds.



So your just going to completely ignore my point. Good to know. Concession accepted.



Gamma Akutabi said:


> Has sanin3 ever addressed that particular quote?
> 
> 
> I have to settle for reply #1000


It's has been brought up four times (twice by myself) and sanin3 has yet to counter it.

Concession accepted sanin3.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

at least i use quotes from the book unlike you. what quote?

deosn't matter whats left because the begin to fight each other meaning hogwarts vs voldemort vs the other schools. who ever is left is quickly killed or alec uses his power while the are fighting.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> at least i use quotes from the book unlike you. what quote?
> 
> deosn't matter whats left because the begin to fight each other meaning hogwarts vs voldemort vs the other schools. who ever is left is quickly killed or alec uses his power while the are fighting.



Dead before the match begins. Time travel is a wonderful thing


----------



## Ic3B0X (Apr 4, 2009)

Harry Potter wins Dementors

basically makes the power people all sad

then avada kedavra

btw Edward Cullen is dead already

Voldemort +Dumbledore + Harry + Hermione + Every Mystical Creature  = Epic PWN

*edit
Harry Potter also has Time Travel


Écureuil fou said:


> Dead before the match begins. Time travel is a wonderful thing



A thousand Wizards
and the twilight verse only has what a few 100 or so 
... dude admit you lose


----------



## Abigail (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> at least i use quotes from the book unlike you. what quote?


I don't read shitty books so I can't exactly quote it now can I?



> deosn't matter whats left because the begin to fight each other meaning hogwarts vs voldemort vs the other schools. who ever is left is quickly killed or alec uses his power while the are fighting.



Prove he can break the bonds between thousand upon thousand of wizards simultaneously.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

@ranmyaku-shes been put against allied covens before. she basically weakens the bonds they have. there are only 5 major ones which are hogwarts,voldemorts,the 2 other schools and the domentors. she only has to break those 5 and they win. they cant timetravel while they fight each other so no. 

no one has even brought any quotes from the HP books to back up you claims.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> @ranmyaku-shes been put against allied covens before. she basically weakens the bonds they have. there are only 5 major ones which are hogwarts,voldemorts,the 2 other schools and the domentors. she only has to break those 5 and they win. they cant timetravel while they fight each other so no.
> 
> no one has even brought any quotes from the HP books to back up you claims.



And how large were these covens?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

didn't say. it just said covens joined together to takedown the volturi. anyway its 5 bonds she has to work on not everysingle wizards mind. plus the volturi can offer the dementors all the 1st year students at least as a snack. chelsea can bind them to the volturi then strengthen that bond. as far as we know only a really few can protect themselves from the dementors so most get their soul sucked out.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 4, 2009)

I still see them using a nuke, and use portkeys to get out while the battlefield its turn on a living hell... a nuclear living hell.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

they are fighting each other along with jasper making them really angry they wont want to escape. they wojld fight to the death.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 4, 2009)

Mental shields are a wonderful thing right Oclumency, and you also say CIS on, noone on its right mind no matter how pissed he is, would stay on a nuclear explosion.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

occlumensy deosn't protect them from chelsea or japer. they are filled with endless hate while they are fighting so its like they are in bloodlust fighting each other so its to the death.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm trying to have somebody come over here to finally end this thread, but I'm not sure if he will show. He's a big twilight defender, but extremely rational, and might put some clarity in this thread.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> occlumensy deosn't protect them from chelsea or japer. *they are filled with endless hate *while they are fighting so its like they are in bloodlust fighting each other so its to the death.



Except thats a mental attack which Occumensy protects against. Try again.

You know what, on second thought don't try again.

Twilightverse loses. For the love of god you lost, stop posting.



ScreenXSurfer said:


> I'm trying to have somebody come over here to finally end this thread, but I'm not sure if he will show. He's a big twilight defender, *but extremely rational*, and might put some clarity in this thread.



That would be a very nice change of pace.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> can you proove they can all fly without a broom since oviously they dont carry a broom into a battle. as for the dementors they are a no limits fallacy if nothing can kill them.


Let's ignore the fact this is the whole verse, so brooms are here anyway.
Let's do it.
Let's blantly ignore the rules of comon sense in order to not point out the facepalming level of derp a derp in that sentence.

Say this with me instead


WINGARDIUM LEVIOSA 

IMMOBILARBUS 


TRANSIFGURATION 


AND WINGS


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2009)

Wait. I haven't been here for 3 days and this thread is STILL GOING?!?!?!

Why hasn't this been locked? sanin posts the same shit over and over and ignores our points. So how is this still alive?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> tge baselisk fell in the fissure so its dead, as for summoning a broom the broom takes a while to come so its not useful there. as for dementors, renata's sheild repels their weak charges. chelsea can make them serve the volturi since if they can choose a side and follow orders since the ones from askaban tell them who to hunt then they have a mind of their own so chelsea can make them join the volturi.



Question, have you even listened to anything at all anything everbody else has said about Dementors, or are to wrapped up in your own bullshit that your deaf.

You keep saying that the Tvamps can do this or that to them, but the truth is the they can't the only way they are going to affect them at all, is that one of thier attacks duplicate Expecto Patronum, otherwise nothing is going to get through to them, and your still ignoring the fact that all they have to do is just hover nearby th Tvamps and they'll eventually win by KO

Now Unless you can up with a valid argument that the Tvamps can get past Occlumency and the dementors, please concede.


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 4, 2009)

According to Stephanie, her Meyerpires need to be cut into tiny pieces and set on fire.

For the Harrypotterverse, this is VERY easy to do.

E.g. Sectumsempra + Incendio = Dead Meyerpire.

The most her meyerpires can do is blind them with teh sparklezz, use Jasper to make them feel very depressed, read their minds - oh, and move, because Alice knows what they'll do. 

In the end, Harry Potter = win.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

When this is all over and done, Fawkes will still be alive


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

52 pages and counting


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2009)

It's like the clone saga of the obd, only not as important
Also, I know how to end this abortion



+1 post.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Apr 4, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> It's like the clone saga of the obd, only not as important
> Also, I know how to end this abortion
> 
> 
> ...



Why didn't I think of this earlier.

+1 Post


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

i told you how chelsea makes them fight each other. you haven't countered that and jaspers isn't a mental attack since it affects bella like alice's deos.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 4, 2009)

To have emotions you need a mind, to change emotions you need to affect that mind, to protect the mind they have occlumency... woah who would have think about it... TACTICAL NUKE INCOMMING.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

jasper changes emotions through the atmosphere. its not a mind attack since bella can't block it. chelsea with jasper reduce them down then they do it again till there are a real few then they get killed by newborns,mind burning etc.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Sanin3 How does twilight beat Fawkes?


----------



## Sake (Apr 4, 2009)

HP pwns Twilight's Mary Sues.

Meyer's Sparklepyres just...suck. Bad. D:


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> jasper changes emotions through the atmosphere. its not a mind attack since bella can't block it. chelsea with jasper reduce them down then they do it again till there are a real few then they get killed by newborns,mind burning etc.



Then this is prove that her shield can be broken or bypassed.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> jasper changes emotions through the atmosphere. its not a mind attack since bella can't block it. chelsea with jasper reduce them down then they do it again till there are a real few then they get killed by newborns,mind burning etc.



They still won't be able to effect the dementors though, and what's this thing about Mind burning.

Also someone else brought up Fawkes, so how are the Tvamps going to keep him dead?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

if you read twilight he changes the atmosphere not your mind. the atmospere affects your emotions. as for fawkes aslong as jane mind tortures it then it cant fight. its useless.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> if you read twilight he changes the atmosphere not your mind. the atmospere affects your emotions. as for fawkes aslong as jane mind tortures it then it cant fight. its useless.



The Dementors change the atmosphere as well, but irregardless his mood changing won't affect them.

It won't matter if Fawkes can fight or not, he's not going to stay dead, also his tears can heal.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Fawkes is a TRUE immortal and healer, you can't kill him and therefore everyone that twilightverse manages to kill or hurt, Fawkes fixes him.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

the dementors work for the volturi so no threat. as for fawkes if it cant fight then its useless and no threat. its tears aren't going to help it.


----------



## Luciana (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> jasper changes *emotions through the atmosphere*. its not a *mind attack since bella can't block it.* chelsea with jasper reduce them down then they do it again till there are a real few then they get killed by newborns,mind burning etc.




i bring up the dementors again
emotions through atmosphere.
when you're near a dementor, the first thing you feel is cold , you get paralyzed because of the fear and you can't see,after that you start remembering bad memories. 
it isn't an attack,is the simply fact of being *near* one,its the same thing you just described bella didn't block .-.
so tell me how the fuck are your vampires going to attack when they're paralyzed and blinded?
and if you want me i can quote from the book,i have it in spanish but i can either translate it or you search for a tranlator,still is a source


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 4, 2009)

Serp said:


> Fawkes is a TRUE immortal and healer, you can't kill him and therefore everyone that twilightverse manages to kill or hurt, Fawkes fixes him.



Fawkes can't resurrect the dead.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> the dementors work for the volturi so no threat. as for fawkes if it cant fight then its useless and no threat. its tears aren't going to help it.



Um where are you getting that the Dementors will change sides, because they won't.

It doesn't matter if it can't fight, it can still heal everybody else and It's not going to stay dead, if it dies.


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Fawkes can't resurrect the dead.



 the wizards wont die and if they do they time travel back in time before they die and protect themself with their haxed spells. and all the other way they can win HPverse rapes next thread


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

yami555 said:


> the wizards wont die *and if they do they time travel back in time before they die *and protect themself with their haxed spells. and all the other way they can win HPverse rapes next thread




How are they going to do that, if they're dead?


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> How are they going to do that, if they're dead?



ever heard of resurrection spells


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

yami555 said:


> ever heard of resurrection spells



HPverse doesn't have those, the only person to return from the dead was Voldemort and he wasn't even really dead in the first place.


----------



## Luciana (Apr 4, 2009)

yami555 said:


> ever heard of resurrection spells




or horrocruxes


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

Luciana said:


> or horrocruxes



The only wizard that has those is Voldemort.


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> HPverse doesn't have those, the only person to return from the dead was Voldemort and he wasn't even really dead in the first place.



 really oh i thought they had resurrection spells though HPverse outnumbers twlight really badly so hpverse stlill wins yeah not in a rape but wins


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 4, 2009)

The deadly hollows, the resurrection stone


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

Xelloss said:


> The deadly hollows, the resurrection stone



yeah the stone but its so haxed not worth bringing up


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Fawkes can't resurrect the dead.


Ok from the brink of death.


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

Serp said:


> Ok from the brink of death.



not like the vampires have anything that would give the wizards trouble


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

like i've said chelsea can make them fight each other and make the dementors join the volturi.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> like i've said chelsea can make them fight each other and make the dementors join the volturi.



Can you give some proof that the Dementors will do this, as like I said, The dementors tend to brush off anything that's not Expecto Patronum.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

she's not attacking she's just bonding them to the volturi.


----------



## Luciana (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> like i've said chelsea can make them fight each other and make the dementors join the volturi.



ah well you don't get my point. 
how is she going to do that if she is paralyzed and blinded?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> she's not attacking she's just bonding them to the volturi.



It doesn't matter, They won't be effected by it more than likely.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

unless occlumensy has ever shown to block something that breaks bonds than no. its only been shown to block legillemency. and how is she paralized and blind?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> unless occlumensy has ever shown to block something that breaks bonds than no. its only been shown to block legillemency. and how is she paralized and blind?




It blocks mental attacks, and mind invasions, it should be able to block it.


----------



## Luciana (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> unless occlumensy has ever shown to block something that breaks bonds than no. its only been shown to block legillemency. and how is she paralized and blind?



because that's the effect of being near to a dementor -_-. 
book 3,happens twice to harry & co.

and 
Occlumency is supposed to defend the mind against external penetration, sealing it against magical intrusion and influence.
Breaking bonds is pretty much that...


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2009)

Everything you said is absolutly wrong for reasons that we hold to be self evident
+1 post count


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

thats a no limit fallacy if it can block all mind attacks. you have to proove it can block chelsea's power specificaly.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 4, 2009)

No we dont need to prove it block her specifically, we need to prove it block something similar and with the same power output or greater.

And if you say a mental shield fail agains a attack its basically mental that means its either that her shield cant block all mental attack or its a ambient type or virus or something and that would mean ur vampires have a physical working body.


----------



## Seyta (Apr 4, 2009)

This is unbelievable... over 1000 posts for ONE battle... -.-


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

has occlumensy blocked something thats like her power? its only blocked legillmency.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> has occlumensy blocked something thats like her power? its only blocked legillmency.



It prevents, and blocks mental attacks as well external penetration, There's no reason why it shouldn't block it.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

but its never blocked somthing like her power so no it can't.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> but its never blocked somthing like her power so no it can't.



How powerful is her mind abilities supposed to be because unless it's as powerful as Dumbelores or Voldemort's I don't see a problem, as those are the most powerful Legilimency users along with Snape.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

hers isnt legilimency.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 4, 2009)

But so you admit her shield its no perfect? then as the attack in question wasnt resist by her.


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

this thread still here  wtf?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

i'm talking about chelsea not bella.


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

harrypotter RAPES


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

their mind sheild hasn't shown to block something like chelsea's power so she uses it and they kill each other. if there are any remainders then they get killed by newborns and the other covens.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> their mind sheild hasn't shown to block something like chelsea's power so she uses it and they kill each other. if there are any remainders then they get killed by newborns and the other covens.



Let me ask again what is the most powerful person it has worked on.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 4, 2009)

Occlumency to the rescue  and thats not the only way to block mental influence, also show us he can affect over 50k mages at the same time or creatures who are basically highly resisnce like dragons and giants.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

chelsea's power isn't magic. occlumensy blocks out magical mind influence. also their sheild hasn't blocked a power like that. shes used it on many vampire covens for centuries and all she needs to do is greak 5 bonds not everybond they have. she breaks the alliences between hogwarts,voldemort,the two schools and the dementors.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 4, 2009)

Block mental intrusion, when was it stated the intrusion need to be magic in nature?, you know even breaking bonds its not gonna work agains a common thread? they may not like each other that doesnt mean they are stupid.

Many its not a number, 2 its many.


----------



## The last Dalek (Apr 4, 2009)

Anny one who looks at the Basalisk dies if they look at it indirectly of are already dead they get petrified. Beat that.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

5 bonds isn't many. i thought someone mentioned awhile back about it protecting from magical influence. also she is not intruding your mind shes just breaking the bonds that you have.

as for the baselisk, the can spare a newborn vamp who would attack the snake then they send someone to kill it with out looking in its eyes.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> 5 bonds isn't many. i thought someone mentioned awhile back about it protecting from magical influence. also she is not intruding your mind shes just breaking the bonds that you have.



So what if they have no bonds to begin with, you don't need to be bonded (or whatever you are suggesting) to work together in a fight, Irregardless of whether or not they turn on eachother, they still have a common enemy to fight, you know the enemy of my enemy kind of thing, besides once again, we don't have any proof that this will get past the Occlumency or affect the Dementors at all.


----------



## The last Dalek (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> 5 bonds isn't many. i thought someone mentioned awhile back about it protecting from magical influence. also she is not intruding your mind shes just breaking the bonds that you have.
> 
> as for the baselisk, the can spare a newborn vamp who would attack the snake then they send someone to kill it with out looking in its eyes.



How are they ment kill peeves he's ment to be an indistructable spirit of chaos. 

I dont get your newborn argument it would just get petrifide the second it see's it.

You dont think Twilightverse can beat the Negimaverse to do you.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

if they are allied which they are then she breaks the alliences. also with no alliences they then voldemort goes back to killing harry potter, and the schools fight each other and the dementors work for no one and begin to feed on the weak wizards souls.

p.s. luciana said it blocks magical mind intruding in pg 54.


----------



## The last Dalek (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> if they are allied which they are then she breaks the alliences. also with no alliences they then voldemort goes back to killing harry potter, and the schools fight each other and the dementors work for no one and begin to feed on the weak wizards souls.
> 
> p.s. luciana said it blocks magical mind intruding in pg 54.



Funny how you avoided my post.

There are tons of Ghosts so the vamps can never get rid of them.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> if they are allied which they are then she breaks the alliences. also with no alliences they then voldemort goes back to killing harry potter, and the schools fight each other and the dementors work for no one and begin to feed on the weak wizards souls.
> 
> p.s. luciana said it blocks magical mind intruding in pg 54.




The Dementors will keep on attacking the Tvamps as that won't affect them. and I doubt just because she breaks thier bonds, thier all of a sudden going to go 'Holy shit, Let's kill each other for no good reason, irregardless of the fact that our common foe is still breating and has a head'.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

ok, with no alliences then voldemort has no reason not to kill harry etc. also proove the dementors are immune to bond breaking.

as for peeves it being industrucable is a no limit fallacy. as for the newborn the minute its petrified then they no not to look in its eyes since edward can read their minds to see what happened or alice can warn them before it happens. then a vamp rips its eyes out and it looses all its senses because of alec.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 4, 2009)

Care to replay us to the tactical nuclear bomb and teleport escape?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> ok, with no alliences then voldemort has no reason not to kill harry etc. also proove the dementors are immune to bond breaking.
> 
> as for peeves it being industrucable is a no limit fallacy. as for the newborn the minute its petrified then they no not to look in its eyes since edward can read their minds to see what happened or alice can warn them before it happens. then a vamp rips its eyes out and it looses all its senses because of alec.



Still they're not going to just kill each other when, there's all these other people trying to wipe them off the face of the earth, that be incredibly stupid thing to do.

and Peeves is indeed supposedly indestructible here's his profile
link

So seeing as how Rowling said he can't be destroyed that ends that argument.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok say this Twilight verse and HPverse decide they can't beat each other and nuke the living shit out of each other. 

The only thing left is, Ghosts, Phoenixes and maybe a few choice dragons. HP wins by last man standing.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

peeves causes mischeif so hes not useful against vamps.


----------



## The last Dalek (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> peeves causes mischeif so hes not useful against vamps.



You still havnt said weather you think the failvamps  could beat the Negimaverse.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> peeves causes mischeif so hes not useful against vamps.



Peeves can cause alot of damage as well, when he wants to, just look at OOTP.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

whats the negimaverse?

seriously they cant protect themselves from chelsea's power since they haven' faced an ability like hers.


----------



## The last Dalek (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> *whats the negimaverse?*
> 
> seriously they cant protect themselves from chelsea's power since they haven' faced an ability like hers.



A verse that mostly consists of wizards but also has Ninja's, Vampires, Robots, Demons and the main cast have surpast the move so fast they cant be seen mark long ago.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> whats the negimaverse?
> 
> seriously they cant protect themselves from chelsea's power since they haven' faced an ability like hers.



All right fine she breakes thier bonds, then Voldemort and co apparate away, and imperius a high ranking official to order a tactical nuclear strike, so now HPverse wins because Voldemort's still alive...how do you like dem apples.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Until Sanin3 challenges my arguement, that both sides nuke each other to shit. And HP wins by last man standing, I accept a concession.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

well its their verse and they dont have nucleur bombs etc so they cant use that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well its their verse and they dont have nucleur bombs etc so they cant use that.



During Book 7 it was 1998, and it's supposed to be like our universe just with magic, so yes they'd have nukes.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well its their verse and they dont have nucleur bombs etc so they cant use that.



Their  verse is actually our verse, therfore they can use nuclear weapons if mind controlled the people in charged on them. 

Seriously, no matter how much you want to fight it, all the wizards in harry potter demolish the vampires of Twilight, it's just common sense.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

have they shown to use them?


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> Their  verse is actually our verse, therfore they can use nuclear weapons if mind controlled the people in charged on them.
> 
> Seriously, no matter how much you want to fight it, all the wizards in harry potter demolish the vampires of Twilight, it's just common sense.


They don't even need to mind control, if its the whole verse, then the humans are fighting too.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> have they shown to use them?


They don't have to have. It's like verses with a "God" the "God" doesn't have to have actually fought, as long as it's stated that they have one.

It's stated that HPverse is our verse in 1998, which means H-Bombs. Which means nuking.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 4, 2009)

Also it was mention that when Dumbledore defead Grinderwal (or however u spell it), the 2 world war ended, so it means there where nuclear weapons.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

since they are in character they wouldn't use them. they would only use magic. they are also fighting each other since chelsea broke their bonds and jasper is fueling them with anger to kill each other.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> since they are in character they wouldn't use them. they would only use magic. they are also fighting each other since chelsea broke their bonds and jasper is fueling them with anger to kill each other.


If you say that, since the first post doesn't state they're in character, you concede.

If you change the rules of the match because you finally admit your verse loses, it's over.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> since they are in character they wouldn't use them. they would only use magic. they are also fighting each other since chelsea broke their bonds and jasper is fueling them with anger to kill each other.



Fine then Voldemort imperius' someone before the start of the battle, and when the nukes arrive he either dies, or apparates away.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> *since they are in character they wouldn't use them.* they would only use magic. they are also fighting each other since chelsea broke their bonds and jasper is fueling them with anger to kill each other.



Thats your only retort 

And if they are fighting each other, humans who are fighting each other will nuke since they have no magic. Ever heard of a world war.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 4, 2009)

Show us they can affect 50k people same time or u using a no limit fallancy there, it have not show to affect wizards, dementors, dragons, giants, etc

See how dull your arguments are?

They have never face a basilisk so they dont know how to face them, or dragons, or giants, of centaurs, bellas, giant man eating spiders, ghost.

I have already say this "nuke" and use a port key to teleport to hawaii... ahh good summer, girls, beach and a nuclear fused vampires.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

actually sin i posted that they would fight like they would in the book. also there is no prepaire time so theres no before the fight.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> actually sin i posted that they would fight like they would in the book. also there is no prepaire time so theres no before the fight.


It's not in the first post.

You can't make up the rules of the fight as you go


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

hpverse wins


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> actually sin i posted that they would fight like they would in the book. also there is no prepaire time so theres no before the fight.



When did you post this, because I just read your OP and it doesn't say that, which would mean that Bloodlust would be on, and CIS is off.

Edit for Yami: Stop posting the same shit over and over again, your not helping at all, and your statements are useless.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> actually sin i posted that they would fight like they would in the book. also there is no prepaire time so theres no before the fight.



I hope you are aware that Voldemort imperious a lot of high ranking officers on the muggle side (hence why the Ministry of magic assigned a few aurors to the prime minister of england).


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

So there, sanin3 finally concedes. He/She/It has no argument against MAD, and his/her/its first post doesn't include in-character.

Thread over.


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> When did you post this, because I just read your OP and it doesn't say that, which would mean that Bloodlust would be on, and CIS is off.
> 
> Edit for Yami: Stop posting the same shit over and over again, your not helping at all, and your statements are useless.



rep for you so i dont have to say anything


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

yami555 said:


> rep for you so i dont have to say anything


 

No what I'm saying is that your not coming up with any arguments at all. All your doing is just stating HPverse rapes over and over again, that's not going to get this closed any faster.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Did Serp make us win by bring in nukes :ho 

And even if they nuke the whole world, HP still wins by LMS. 

GG Twilight.


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> No what I'm saying is that your not coming up with any arguments at all. All your doing is just stating HPverse rapes over and over again, that's not going to get this closed any faster.



and knought like theres a thousand of people doing the same thing beside this threads a joke


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

well sin it was intended as a discussion in the meta dome so thats why i didn't put restrictiohs etc. it was supposed to be the verses acting like they do in the book. 

hpverse have never faced vamps so they will use sunlight etc to kill them. edward can get the info they need from them. 

can what affect 50k people at a time.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well sin it was intended as a discussion in the meta dome so thats why i didn't put restrictiohs etc. it was supposed to be the verses acting like they do in the book.
> 
> hpverse have never faced vamps so they will use sunlight etc to kill them. edward can get the info they need from them.
> 
> *can what affect 50k people at a time*.



Whatsherface's Bond breaking trick I suppose.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well sin it was intended as a discussion in the meta dome so thats why i didn't put restrictiohs etc. it was supposed to be the verses acting like they do in the book.
> 
> hpverse have never faced vamps so they will use sunlight etc to kill them. edward can get the info they need from them.
> 
> can what affect 50k people at a time.


It's too bad you didn't include it in the first post then. Unless you provide an argument against MAD, you lose.

It doesn't matter what you meant in the thread, it's not in the first post.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

shes not breaking individual bonds she breaking 5. the 5 that represent each group. like hogwarts is allied with voldemort that specific bond is broken.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't try to change the topic sanin3.

Concede, or provide an argument against MAD.


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

hpverse wins via time travell dragons numbers werewolves their own vampires magic and ALOT more reasons


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 4, 2009)

Sanin3, how is she going to defeat unlimited self-replicating Hermiones (via the use of time-turners).


Addendum
Not unlimited, there can be only so many Hermiones before the mass collapses into a black-hole, as I believe there is a spell that lets them breathe in the Vacuum.


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Sanin3, how is she going to defeat unlimited self-replicating Hermiones (via the use of time-turners).
> 
> 
> Addendum
> Not unlimited, there can be only so many Hermiones before the mass collapses into a black-hole.



well she had 57 pages to and didint


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 4, 2009)

How do you know vampires are affected by sunlight in HP?  For all I read in the wiki and what I recall just garlic affect those vampires.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

@Sin what does MAD stand for?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

whats MAD exactly

as for hermiony she uses her copies to attack voldemort and the schools.


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

Serp said:


> @Sin what does MAD stand for?



mad at dad


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 4, 2009)

MAD stands for mutually assured destruction which means that everybody dies


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

Serp said:


> @Sin what does MAD stand for?


Mutually Assured Destruction.

What happens when two opposing forces nuke the shit out each other.

Your scenario, essentially.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok yea, MAD it is.

And if Sanin3 saying they fight each other, with bloodlust on that is assured to happen. The twivamps are just collateral if the whole HP verse is fighting itself.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

well then HPverse would end up nukeibg each other .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well then HPverse would end up nukeibg each other .



No they'd Nuke the Tvamps and themselves as well, leaving a handful of HPverse characters standing (the Ghosts, Fawkes, Peeves, Voldemort's disembodied spirit)

Edit: if you say they aren't affected by nukes I'm going to fucking neg you.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well then HPverse would end up nukeibg each other .



Exactly and if Twilight are fighting them they are on the same battlefield so will also be damaged by the nukes, you can admit that right? RIGHT?


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well then HPverse would end up nukeibg each other .




HPverse nukes Twilightverse and vice-versa.

However, HPverse has people that survive. They win by last man standing.

CONCEDE.


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

Sin said:


> HPverse nukes Twilightverse and vice-versa.
> 
> However, HPverse has people that survive. They win by last man standing.
> 
> CONCEDE.



good post now we can lock this thread becauce theres no way sannin can find a comeback hopefully concede sannin PLEASE


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

alice can see ahead of time then they get out of there a super speed or bengamin opens a deep fissure in the ground  where the escape.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> alice can see ahead of time then they get out of there a super speed or bengamin opens a deep fissure in the ground  where the escape.


You do understand how Nuclear weaponry works, don't you?

Honestly, you can't possibly believe a fissure in the ground would help them at all -_-


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

Sin said:


> You do understand how Nuclear weaponry works, don't you?
> 
> Honestly, you can't possibly believe a fissure in the ground would help them at all -_-



They can't outrun a nuclear blast, even if they get away from the center of the blast, they're still going to get hit by the fallout.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> They can't outrun a nuclear blast, even if they get away from the center of the blast, they're still going to get hit by the fallout.


I was going to mention that, but sanin3 believes the vampires are FTL


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

yea but they can escape before the weapons hits since its not instant and they have time to get away from there.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> yea but they can escape before the weapons hits since its not instant and they have time to get away from there.


How are they going to escape WHEN THE ENTIRE WORLD IS BEING NUKED AT ONCE?


----------



## Arakasi (Apr 4, 2009)

I said I wouldn't post in this crap thread again, but I just wanted to point out that magic in the HPverse negates technology. So ICBMs would be useless against the wizarding community. Yet one more reason why the Twat vamps lose, hard.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

And in case sanin3 asks what ICBMs are 



All launching at once, covering the entire world. The vamps are done. Let it go.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> yea but they can escape before the weapons hits since its not instant and they have time to get away from there.




They're getting fucking Hiroshima'd, how the hell are they outrunning not only one nuclear blast but several of them.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Worldwide nukes turns earth into a ball of destruction, nothing is gonna survive nothing!


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

well they get a heads really early by alice since her max has been fortelling an event 3days in the future. ben makes a deep fissure then keeps making it deep until out of reach.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

Btw, to outrun a nuclear destruction, you have to be so fast it's ridiculous. There is no way you will ever prove that Twilightvamps are that fast.

And that would be if only 1 was being detonated, we're talking ICMBs flying all over the world, at once. Nothing survives.

The Tsar bomb, which is the most powerful nuclear bomb ever _detonated_ (and it even had it's power cut in half to reduce Nuclear fallout) covered 8 KILOMETERS in its fireball. In 1961, 48 years ago.

It's over.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well they get a heads really early by alice since her max has been fortelling an event 3days in the future. ben makes a deep fissure then keeps making it deep until out of reach.
> 
> the world? there aren't that many nuc weapons.



Let me put it this way, I want you to think of what the Watchmen's earth would have been like if Adrian hadn't dropped the giant space squid on the city, do you have that image in your mind, that's what's going to happen hear.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 4, 2009)

For sanin3, nothing is over


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> well they get a heads really early by alice since her max has been fortelling an event 3days in the future. ben makes a deep fissure then keeps making it deep until out of reach.
> 
> the world? there aren't that many nuc weapons.


The US alone currently owns about 5,500 nuclear weapons, and it's the country with the second biggest nuclear weaponry arsenal.

So don't worry, there's plenty to go around


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

so its a tie then is what your saying?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> so its a tie then is what your saying?



No HPverse wins because some of them will survive the onslaught of nuclear destruction.


----------



## Wesker (Apr 4, 2009)

No Twilight loses because ghosts can survive the nukes is what they are saying.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

HPverse wins by last man standing.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

you do realize ghost exist because of an electrical feild on the earth? without they aren't there.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> you do realize ghost exist because of an electrical feild on the earth? without they aren't there.


You can't be serious.


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> you do realize ghost exist because of an electrical feild on the earth? without they aren't there.



What the fuck are you talking about


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> you do realize ghost exist because of an electrical feild on the earth? without they aren't there.



Even if so, Fawkes flys around and shits on the ashy remains of the Vamps. And then has a giant orgy with the other phoenixes.

ITS OVER, FAWKES WINS!


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

Serp said:


> Even if so, Fawkes flys around and shits on the ashy remains of the Vamps. And then has a giant orgy with the other phoenixes.
> 
> ITS OVER, FAWKES WINS!



yeah its over thats the best news all day


----------



## The last Dalek (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> so its a tie then is what your saying?




Since the Pottverse magical areas negate tech the nukes that land were they are wont go off so Potterverse wins.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3, you made the longest thread in the OBD, and beat WWH vs. Bleach by 300 posts.

Call it a day and concede, it's over.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> you do realize ghost exist because of an electrical feild on the earth? without they aren't there.




Hmm wrong-o

this song


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

Sin said:


> sanin3, you made the longest thread in the OBD, and beat WWH vs. Bleach by 300 posts.
> 
> Call it a day and concede, it's over.



i have learnd that this wont be over intill we concede so this thread never leaves


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

in an explosion like that then even ashes are destroyed so fawkes can't be reborne since he is completly destroyed. and its a no limit fallcy if its undestroyable. if fawkes hasn't suvived a nuke explosion you cant say he can


----------



## The last Dalek (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> in an explosion like that then even ashes are destroyed so fawkes can't be reborne since he is completly destroyed. and its a no limit fallcy if its undestroyable. if fawkes hasn't suvived a nuke explosion you cant say he can



Nice of you to sidestep my post about Nukes not going off in magical area's and Ghosts in HP are magic so anny real world explanation for them dosnt count.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> in an explosion like that then even ashes are destroyed so fawkes can't be reborne since he is completly destroyed. and its a no limit fallcy if its undestroyable. if fawkes hasn't suvived a nuke explosion you cant say he can



this song

Even if Fawkes, doesn't survive The ghosts and Peeves will.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Apr 4, 2009)

The ghosts would still survive, amirite?


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> in an explosion like that then even ashes are destroyed so fawkes can't be reborne since he is completly destroyed. and its a no limit fallcy if its undestroyable. if fawkes hasn't suvived a nuke explosion you cant say he can


Just like the "bond braking powers" have never affected a wizard, therefore you can't really say they will work on a wizard despite the FACT that they can resist mental attacks, which that power certainly is. And the same way you can't say the "negating" the senses of an army of wizards is possible when in Twilight powers have never EVER affected that many people simultaniously. If you want to keep going for the extremes, then let's just say that Ghosts cannot be killed, therefore Harry Potter verse wins, therefore you are wrong, and concede.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> in an explosion like that then even ashes are destroyed so fawkes can't be reborne since he is completly destroyed. and its a no limit fallcy if its undestroyable. if fawkes hasn't suvived a nuke explosion you cant say he can


YOU'RE DONE.

Concede.

The Ghosts survive if Fawkes doesn't, and no it's not a no limits fallacy, quit spouting things you have no idea about.


----------



## Arakasi (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> in an explosion like that then even ashes are destroyed so fawkes can't be reborne since he is completly destroyed. and its a no limit fallcy if its undestroyable. if fawkes hasn't suvived a nuke explosion you cant say he can



You calling no-limits on someone else... wow talk about hypocrisy.

And Twifags still get dismantled, hell if we're throwing in Nukes they get vaporized.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

So we can agree my idea is greater than Twilight-verse. :ho

Fawkes hasn't survived a nuke, but he has survived a certain death, which is more impressive than a nuke.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's my idea.
failpires neeed light for power
Ron has a lightsucker
Ron clicks it and failpires crumble


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> yea but they can escape before the weapons hits since its not instant and they have time to get away from there.



1. How'd we get to nukes?

2. There really isn't a way for the Vampires to escape since there are enough nukes to blast the entire planet, so getting away isn't much of an option.

3. The HPverse would probably screw up the missiles that would hit them because magic messes up technology, they'd still die from the fallout, but the Twilight Vamps would be dead first.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

> 1. How'd we get to nukes?



It's pathetic it took MAD to get sanin3 to accept the sparkly vamps die from something, but hey, it's the end result that counts.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

i guess so azure


i concede and HPverse wins cus of muggles lol.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, really advanced wizards (from wich there are more than plenty) could transifigurate a desk into a nuke anytime


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 4, 2009)

Alright, long thread, but it looks like its over.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

Well that took 60 pages.


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

yep 60 pages dang


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i guess so azure
> 
> 
> i concede and HPverse wins cus of muggles lol.



Hot fucking Damn, now let's lock this sucker.


----------



## Arakasi (Apr 4, 2009)

It should have taken 1 page.


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

unless somebody thinks twlight has more than a little chance


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

fuck sannin gave up didint expect it now LOCK this


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't double post. That's what the Edit Button is for.


And Locking a thread will take away from your post count, that is, if you posted in a thread that gets locked.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

yea lol.


i've learned from this and i swear i plan to not let threads i make get past 5pgs if i can. this thread should be stickied as the longest and i guess the worst and most annoying thread lol.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i concede and HPverse wins.



And that's that.

Lock it up mods.


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

now this thread gone time to do a bleachverse vs twlightverse


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2009)

I nominate myself MVP of this thread. Even though I'm not. Fuck you.




And now to seal this evil pit.
+postcount


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Don't double post. That's what the Edit Button is for.
> 
> 
> And Locking a thread will take away from your post count, that is, if you posted in a thread that gets locked.


Trashing a thread makes everyone lose their posts.

Locking one doesn't.


----------



## mythic dawn (Apr 4, 2009)

no mods on great


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2009)

It actually has more posts than a convo thread not started by Sylar.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Why do I get the feeling that Sanin3 just did one of the biggest trolls on NF 

And I am MVP.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Apr 4, 2009)

Sin said:


> Trashing a thread makes everyone lose their posts.
> 
> Locking one doesn't.



Ah, thank you for the correction.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

i'm sorry serp i didn't even notice my posts.though it shouldn't be trolling since i didn't call anyone names or baited. i


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

Serp said:


> Why do I get the feeling that Sanin3 just did one of the biggest trolls on NF
> 
> And I am MVP.


If you're MVP, I get DPOTY, my weird obsession with nuclear weaponry helped


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2009)

i never thought of nucleur weapons. lol


----------

